# Recent pic of you- part VI :D



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2007)

I never imagined my original thread would go on so long....I'm glad it has.


Only rule for this thread? It has to be a RECENT picture of you....doing just about anything. Vacation, goofing, meeting friends....whatever. Let the new thread begin...I will go first. A picture of me last month sporting my new Fairy necklace I found at a craft fair- sorry it's slightly blurred  





**Talked to Tina- she will close the old thread when she logs on.  

View attachment PICT1745.JPG


----------



## love dubh (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll have something good, soon. I know you've missed my purdiness.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2007)

so i snapped this yesterday to document how effing FREEZING it was in my apartment (hence wool coat and ninja scarf arrangement), and i ended up liking it quite a bit. the colors and the frame-within-a-frame stuff. 





plz to ignore le bong.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 1, 2007)

You look lovely!!! I love your hair!!! 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I never imagined my original thread would go on so long....I'm glad it has.
> 
> 
> Only rule for this thread? It has to be a RECENT picture of you....doing just about anything. Vacation, goofing, meeting friends....whatever. Let the new thread begin...I will go first. A picture of me last month sporting my new Fairy necklace I found at a craft fair- sorry it's slightly blurred
> ...


----------



## bexy (Dec 1, 2007)

*me in prague with my waistcoat that i had to remove as buttons would have pinged off after the meal i had lol!* 

View attachment prague and more081.JPG


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 1, 2007)

From a few nights ago






After the concert I went to last night, 4 hours of ownage


----------



## bexy (Dec 1, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> After the concert I went to last night, 4 hours of ownage


*
oooh who'd u see? or was it a band called ownage im confused (and english so bear with me if ownage ARE actually a band lol*


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 1, 2007)

I went to go see Through the Eyes of the Dead, Haste the Day, All that Remains, and As I Lay Dying.


----------



## bexy (Dec 1, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> I went to go see Through the Eyes of the Dead, Haste the Day, All that Remains, and As I Lay Dying.



jolly good they sound errrrm....cheerful!!! lol! metal? thrash? i went to see mindless self indulgence 2 weeks ago they were amazing!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> so i snapped this yesterday to document how effing FREEZING it was in my apartment (hence wool coat and ninja scarf arrangement), and i ended up liking it quite a bit. the colors and the frame-within-a-frame stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool picture!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm loving my new hair style.... 

View attachment cut lady side view.JPG


View attachment PICT1794.JPG


View attachment smile lady.JPG


View attachment soft and sweet cropped.JPG


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 2, 2007)

GEF, you're so pretty ... uh, I mean, GFY with Sonicare  

Seriously ... you have the cutest pixie face to match those red locks of yours.


----------



## bexy (Dec 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm loving my new hair style....



YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!! ur hair colour is sooo nice! lovely pics!


another one of me with my favouritist eye shadow! ITS UV! 

View attachment PICT1304.JPG


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 2, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE that hairstyle!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm loving my new hair style....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you so much, Miladies!  
*curtsies to them all* :bow:


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 2, 2007)

GEF, I love it! It suits you so well! You look gorgeous.

Bexy, I know very few people who could pull of that color eyeshadow, and you are DEFINITELY one of them! I'm so impressed, hotness.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 3, 2007)

Two recent pics of me.

The first one was taken the day after Thanksgiving, while decorating my department at work. 

The second was taken at the begining of November before I went out to the bars.


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Bexy, I know very few people who could pull of that color eyeshadow, and you are DEFINITELY one of them! I'm so impressed, hotness.



*yey!! well thanking you muchly!

xox*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 3, 2007)

Pic of me from the other day watching a movie on my Mac. 

View attachment new pic.jpg


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 3, 2007)

I think I have one of myself and a certain someone else...:wubu:


Note: I am a crappy photographer...so I'll add another one of her during that day...eventually we'll get an amazingly awesome photo...one day...

Also note: the last one is of my friend, who is a BHM?..most times I call him an fat fuck, and then he calls me a skinny prick, and then we laugh. I've known him for a decade...scary huh? 

View attachment dims1.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


View attachment dims3.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, shes beautiful Zane. You look cute as well 



ZainTheInsane said:


> I think I have one of myself and a certain someone else...:wubu:
> 
> 
> Note: I am a crappy photographer...so I'll add another one of her during that day...eventually we'll get an amazingly awesome photo...one day...
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm loving my new hair style....



I LOVE your new haircut. The way the pieces separate like that...very cool.


It suits you!


----------



## Aliena (Dec 3, 2007)

These are pictures of me and DH on a romantic getaway to the Smoky Mt.'s. I love the views the mountains offer, so I thought I'd share. 

View attachment dee in nc (600 x 450).jpg


View attachment dee on top old smoky (600 x 450).jpg


View attachment dee and mike in nc (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## Tracy (Dec 3, 2007)

Me at work!
 

View attachment tracyred.jpg


----------



## toni (Dec 3, 2007)

First pic was taken at dinner last Wednesday.







Second pic was taken with my 5 five pound Hershey bar at Hershey park on Friday. *sigh* I have yet to open it. Still have no clue how I am going to eat it or what I am going to do with all that chocolate. LOL It is sitting next to me, taunting me. LMAO


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2007)

toni said:


> Second pic was taken with my 5 five pound Hershey bar at Hershey park on Friday. *sigh* I have yet to open it. Still have no clue how I am going to eat it or what I am going to do with all that chocolate. LOL It is sitting next to me, taunting me. LMAO




*
ME WANTS!!!*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 3, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE these pics!!! How great do you and your hubby look!!!!!

I'm jealous!!!




Aliena said:


> These are pictures of me and DH on a romantic getaway to the Smoky Mt.'s. I love the views the mountains offer, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 31802
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2007)

Aliena said:


> These are pictures of me and DH on a romantic getaway to the Smoky Mt.'s. I love the views the mountains offer, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 31802
> 
> ...




Love that sweater! Great color for you and you are a cute couple


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2007)

toni said:


> First pic was taken at dinner last Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHHAHAHA I got to love that big candy bar


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty pic, Tracy! 

Oh and Toni, I'll help you eat that chocolate, if need be!


Here's some pics from Saturday night... 

View attachment phpK5dOADPM.jpg


View attachment php7gS1Q5PM.jpg


View attachment phpubSyZuPM.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2007)

toni said:


> First pic was taken at dinner last Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now THAT'S a fun size bar! 



BigCutieSasha said:


> Pic of me from the other day watching a movie on my Mac.



Man, Sasha, you're just too pretty for words... :wubu: And I noticed those green eyes in the pic...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 3, 2007)

[QUOTE



[/QUOTE]

You look so happy in that pic with the candy bar! Even happier than I am in the pic in my avatar, and I was so happy that day, I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Pretty pic, Tracy!
> 
> Oh and Toni, I'll help you eat that chocolate, if need be!
> 
> ...



You and babe are two gorgeous ladies indeed


----------



## toni (Dec 3, 2007)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> You look so happy in that pic with the candy bar! Even happier than I am in the pic in my avatar, and I was so happy that day, I didn't think that was possible!



Thats the look of true love, baby LMAO


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 3, 2007)

Hehe, that's a cute picture of you with the giant candy bar, Toni. 
Pure happy, happy.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 3, 2007)

toni said:


> Still have no clue how I am going to eat it or what I am going to do with all that chocolate.



Donate it to the feed-Michelle-chocolate fund and make her Christmas merry. 

Large donations are always welcome. :eat2:


----------



## Knyghtmare (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok ok. My turn... Nothing special about these, just recent ones of me messing around. :doh:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 3, 2007)

toni said:


> Thats the look of true love, baby LMAO



I vote for that pic as your new avatar! I just think it's too cute!


----------



## Synful (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey everyone Im new here.
Looks like a fun place.
Here are some recent pictures of mio.


----------



## Synful (Dec 4, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!! ur hair colour is sooo nice! lovely pics!
> 
> 
> another one of me with my favouritist eye shadow! ITS UV!





Killer style hun!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 4, 2007)

Synful said:


> Hey everyone Im new here.
> Looks like a fun place.
> Here are some recent pictures of mio.



Helloooooooo nurse!


----------



## bexy (Dec 4, 2007)

Synful said:


> Killer style hun!!



*awww thank u laydeee!! ur pics in the newbie thread were HOTT!!! I want the glasses u have on!
*


----------



## Synful (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank ya.
I totally got them glasses at a Halloween store dirt cheap.
LOVE cheap stuff.
haha


----------



## bexy (Dec 4, 2007)

Synful said:


> Thank ya.
> I totally got them glasses at a Halloween store dirt cheap.
> LOVE cheap stuff.
> haha



*ooh jees me too cheap stuff=more stuff and thats always good!!

welcome huni!

xo bexy xo*


----------



## Synful (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes indeed.
Thanks again doll.
:smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 4, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You and babe are two gorgeous ladies indeed



Thanks, GEF! 'Preciate it!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 4, 2007)

Me at work - my coworker stole my camera and was like "Its quitting time! Smile!" And I liked the way it turned out - I think this was taken last Thursday. 

View attachment melina1107-1.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Dec 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE these pics!!! How great do you and your hubby look!!!!!
> 
> I'm jealous!!!



Thank you! We had a very nice time.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 4, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love that sweater! Great color for you and you are a cute couple



Thanks GEF! I love that sweater too, I've about worn it out and I've only had it a few weeks! 

Yeah, me dear hubby is a handsome lad, he compliments just about anything he touches. :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Dec 4, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Me at work - my coworker stole my camera and was like "Its quitting time! Smile!" And I liked the way it turned out - I think this was taken last Thursday.



*aww its so pretty! u have lovely eyes and such a perdy smile 

xo*


----------



## Aliena (Dec 4, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *aww its so pretty! u have lovely eyes and such a perdy smile
> 
> xo*



She is awesomely beautiful, eh?


----------



## sweetlove_12 (Dec 4, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Also note: the last one is of my friend, who is a BHM?..most times I call him an fat fuck, and then he calls me a skinny prick, and then we laugh. I've known him for a decade...scary huh?



Your friend is so cute. :smitten:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 4, 2007)

Taken about a week or so ago


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Wow, shes beautiful Zane. You look cute as well



Thank you...she doesn't think she's attractive at all...she's amazingly gorgeous...and my photos of her do her no justice. I really am an awful photographer.

Again, thank you 

And thanks for the compliment as well


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 4, 2007)

sweetlove_12 said:


> Your friend is so cute. :smitten:



I'll pass it along...unfortunately he's married...so I'm afraid everyone's SOL in that department P

Here's another one from the same roll of film...my friend as his wife. Hilarious couple, interesting people... 

View attachment dims12.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Me at work - my coworker stole my camera and was like "Its quitting time! Smile!" And I liked the way it turned out - I think this was taken last Thursday.




Wow what a stunning smile, pretty lady!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> Ok ok. My turn... Nothing special about these, just recent ones of me messing around. :doh:


* 
nothing special? HUH? as resident cougar i think you are SEXIER THEN HELL!!
insanely handsome and mouth watering.......keep messing around *:smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 4, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Me at work - my coworker stole my camera and was like "Its quitting time! Smile!" And I liked the way it turned out - I think this was taken last Thursday.



You are beautiful!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 4, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww. *blushes* y'all are so freakin sweet.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 4, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Taken about a week or so ago


 
Why don't you ever smile in your pics?  Just wondering. Have a nice day.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 4, 2007)

me at a dance competition a few weeks ago...i was in a rotten mood.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 4, 2007)

GEF, I have to add my agreement to the folks here, your hair looks AMAZING!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> GEF, I have to add my agreement to the folks here, your hair looks AMAZING!




Thanks so much, you sweet, wonderful Lady


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> me at a dance competition a few weeks ago...i was in a rotten mood.



Cool Keith!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm loving my new hair style....



You look gorgeous as always Green! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> You look gorgeous as always Green! :smitten:




Awww thanks for making my day, you sweet man


----------



## bexy (Dec 5, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> me at a dance competition a few weeks ago...i was in a rotten mood.



*well u shouldnt have been in a rotten mood u looked HOTTT!!

bexy xo*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> me at a dance competition a few weeks ago...i was in a rotten mood.



You are a hottie.....
























Post nude pixors in the gentleman thread plz kthx


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> me at a dance competition a few weeks ago...i was in a rotten mood.



Hmmm, rotten mood or not you are still a hottie!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2007)

taken today!!

new glasses!


----------



## Britannia (Dec 5, 2007)

Pic #1



Pic #2


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> taken today!!
> 
> new glasses!



Cutie pie!  I'm diggin' the new glasses, soup!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Dec 5, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> me at a dance competition a few weeks ago...i was in a rotten mood.



You look a lot like my boyfriend. Hot! :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Britannia. You are very pretty. You also remind me of my favorite niece.  Have a nice day.



Britannia said:


> Pic #1
> 
> 
> 
> Pic #2


----------



## Britannia (Dec 5, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Hi Britannia. You are very pretty. You also remind me of my favorite niece.  Have a nice day.



Gracias! :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 5, 2007)

Britannia said:


> Gracias! :bow:



De nada.


----------



## Suze (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice crib, Britannia


----------



## love dubh (Dec 6, 2007)

Britannia said:


> Pic #1
> 
> 
> 
> Pic #2



Love the hair and the rawr pose in the second photo. You must come from money, as your place is mighty fine.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 6, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Love the hair and the rawr pose in the second photo. You must come from money, as your place is mighty fine.



I don't come from money, but I do have it now...

Mum was a (self-described) single lower-middle-class working mother putting herself through college, my entire life, and my father has always been completely out of the picture. My biological grandfather was there to help raise me, but he's a hard working Irishman and instilled some very good values in me. I love him, and my mother, to death.

My estranged biological grandmother died and I was the sole heiress, so now at 18 I'm independently wealthy. I'm still thrifty, and I'm in the process of learning how to work the real estate and stock markets. I still work hard every hour of my part-time job, and I'm putting myself through school... it's just nice that I don't have to worry about if I'll be able to pay all my bills, and to know that I can afford to give back to my mother and grandfather all that they've given me as I've grown up. I'm definitely not a rich bitch, and most people don't even realize what I have until I tell them about it.

/sentimental explanation.

On with the pictures!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 6, 2007)

sup homiezz


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> taken today!!
> 
> new glasses!



Supersooouup! ^-^

*glomps*

Love the new glasses. They do a nice job of complementing your round, perpetually youthful face.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2007)

I like these better than the failed attempt of a picture I posted earlier on this thread.


----------



## Red (Dec 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I like these better than the failed attempt of a picture I posted earlier on this thread.



Sweet lashes!


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I like these better than the failed attempt of a picture I posted earlier on this thread.


*
sasha u are absolutely gorgeous*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I never imagined my original thread would go on so long....I'm glad it has.
> 
> 
> Only rule for this thread? It has to be a RECENT picture of you....doing just about anything. Vacation, goofing, meeting friends....whatever. Let the new thread begin...I will go first. A picture of me last month sporting my new Fairy necklace I found at a craft fair- sorry it's slightly blurred




Women, you are such a beauty!


----------



## triffid (Dec 6, 2007)

View attachment DSC00193.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 6, 2007)

triffid said:


> View attachment 32062


----------



## triffid (Dec 6, 2007)

I can honestly say I've never seen the programme, haha.. 
Is he funny?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Why, it's Francis from "Malcolm in the Middle!"




with a little bit of Gordon Ramsey!


----------



## triffid (Dec 6, 2007)

> with a little bit of Gordon Ramsey!



 I know of him! Maybe If I smile I'll look different!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 6, 2007)

Me as one quarter of an ABBA tribute act (BABA). I played Benny.
















Please note, this was not an ACTUAL ABBA tribute act. We were partaking in a charity fundraiser at our local club.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 6, 2007)

triffid said:


> I can honestly say I've never seen the programme, haha..
> Is he funny?



He's flippin' hilarious. And I have an enormous crush on his brainy, nefarious self. Despite the fact that I'm nearly old enough to be his mommy


----------



## triffid (Dec 6, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> He's flippin' hilarious. And I have an enormous crush on his brainy, nefarious self. Despite the fact that I'm nearly old enough to be his mommy



Why thanks TraciJo, Im actually 'nearly?' old enough to be his dad also.. Im much closer to Mr Ramseys age


----------



## triffid (Dec 6, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Me as one quarter of an ABBA tribute act (BABA). I played Benny.
> 
> Looks like you had a right old laugh!.. Did you really play the air guitar?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 6, 2007)

triffid said:


> Looks like you had a right old laugh!.. Did you really play the air guitar?



Oh, yeah, it was great craic & all. I was air guitarring like mad. We got throught to the final as well, so we have to come up with another song to perform. We performed "Waterloo" on that night.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 6, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Why, it's Francis from "Malcolm in the Middle!"



Or maybe Sting?


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Me as one quarter of an ABBA tribute act (BABA). I played Benny.
> 
> Please note, this was not an ACTUAL ABBA tribute act. We were partaking in a charity fundraiser at our local club.



*please tell me thats ur real hair 

xo bex*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 6, 2007)

Kind of scared to post these pics because there's a certain person on these boards that isn't going to be very happy with what I've done to my hair. But, hey....a sistah needed a change.
These were taken about an hour ago:















Now, I'm gonna stand back and wait for the fallout.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 6, 2007)

YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love the hair!!! 




Arrhythmia said:


> Kind of scared to post these pics because there's a certain person on these boards that isn't going to be very happy with what I've done to my hair. But, hey....a sistah needed a change.
> These were taken about an hour ago:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suze (Dec 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I like these better than the failed attempt of a picture I posted earlier on this thread.



Just because you didn’t get dozens of replies, doesn’t mean it’s a failed attempt…you look prettaay



bexylicious said:


> *please tell me thats ur real hair
> 
> xo bex*



I wanna know too, those are great pics btw. The guy on the keyboard..oh man


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 6, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Or maybe Sting?



Ahhh ... tantric, tantric Sting ... :kiss2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 6, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Kind of scared to post these pics because there's a certain person on these boards that isn't going to be very happy with what I've done to my hair. But, hey....a sistah needed a change.
> These were taken about an hour ago:
> 
> 
> ...



You look gawgeous, girl!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Women, you are such a beauty!




I say the same about you!!!  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Kind of scared to post these pics because there's a certain person on these boards that isn't going to be very happy with what I've done to my hair. But, hey....a sistah needed a change.
> These were taken about an hour ago:
> 
> 
> ...




Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I love it!! It suits you wonderfully- beautiful top too. You are a real Lady indeed 



@Maxx Awesome- wonderful pics- I love Abba 



@Triffid.....How YOU doing?  :batting:


----------



## adasiyan (Dec 6, 2007)

Huzzah!
Got my xmas present this week - have ben trying to talk hubby into getting some nice photos done for years.. and now i have them 
done @ starshots in Melbourne (www.starshots.com.au)
-Sorry they're so big - my resizer made them look crap when i shrank them. so i kept them full size


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh WOW! So beautiful Adasiyan- you're a cute couple, too


----------



## adasiyan (Dec 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh WOW! So beautiful Adasiyan- you're a cute couple, too



Thanks fairy 
Wish i could be bothered making myself look like that everyday


----------



## toni (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome pics, adasiyan. You guys look so cute! Love the hair! :bow:


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

adasiyan said:


> Huzzah!
> Got my xmas present this week - have ben trying to talk hubby into getting some nice photos done for years.. and now i have them
> done @ starshots in Melbourne (www.starshots.com.au)
> -Sorry they're so big - my resizer made them look crap when i shrank them. so i kept them full size



*lovely pics! i would love some like this but my bf is too shy, as he smiles like chandler out of friends when the cam is on him lol! he has promised when we have babies he will get some done then so only like 8 years or so to wait lol!!

lovely pics ur eyes are beautiful!

xox*


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia, you look like someone in my family! You think we're related? 

Adasiyan, you and your guy look great together! 

Sasha, I can't say anything... you know how I feel already! :wubu:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 7, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Arrhythmia, you look like someone in my family! You think we're related?


Well, I do have family in Louisiana. Haven't seen them since I was a child and can't remember their names. Shame on me. :doh:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Kind of scared to post these pics because there's a certain person on these boards that isn't going to be very happy with what I've done to my hair. But, hey....a sistah needed a change.
> These were taken about an hour ago:
> 
> 
> ...



That's elegance and pulchritude my friends.


----------



## Paw Paw (Dec 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Kind of scared to post these pics because there's a certain person on these boards that isn't going to be very happy with what I've done to my hair. But, hey....a sistah needed a change.
> These were taken about an hour ago:
> 
> 
> ...



:shocked::blink::huh:

I like it! And your hair looks good too. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## adasiyan (Dec 7, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *lovely pics! i would love some like this but my bf is too shy, as he smiles like chandler out of friends when the cam is on him lol! he has promised when we have babies he will get some done then so only like 8 years or so to wait lol!!
> 
> lovely pics ur eyes are beautiful!
> 
> xox*



Aw thanks guys 

Bexy - it took me 4 years of solid nagging to get him to swallow his shyness and come do pictures with me 
But they're worth every cent


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, kiddlywinks...


bexylicious said:


> *please tell me thats ur real hair
> 
> xo bex*


Sheesh, I wish...:blush:
I was actually trying to grow my hair out for the event, but then Harry (who played Bjorn) went & got me a wig out of... some costume place in Belfast. I spent nearly £30.00 on the shirt I wore too, plus I had to wear my sister's jeans:doh:
Not much room in the crotch...



susieQ said:


> I wanna know too, those are great pics btw. The guy on the keyboard..oh man



That's not Harry's real hair either... ANY of it! If you actually saw him you wouldn't know him.

And one of the girls was actually played by a guy... guess which one...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Why don't you ever smile in your pics?  Just wondering. Have a nice day.



I just have one of those faces that when I smile, it just looks forced, (like a have a real bad gas pain or something) which in turn makes me look like a dork. Unfortunately my regular face looks like I'm pissed off at the world. I've had strangers stop in public just to ask me what I was so mad about. But for you, I will try my hardest to find a picture of me smiling (that I'm comfortable posting). It may take a while, but I promise I will post a picture of me smiling


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 7, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> :shocked::blink::huh:
> 
> I like it! And your hair looks good too.
> 
> ...


Paw Paw was the one I thought would have a hernia over me cutting my hair. But, now that I know he's okay with it, I have a confession to make. Come close.....
















IT'S A WIG!!


I'm a brave woman, but not brave enough to cut my hair that short. I wanted a change, so I bought a wig. No one, not even my own sister close up knew it wasn't my real hair. Thanks so much everyone for your compliments!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia you look very pretty! I love your hair too!

here are some recent pics of me!~~~~
Im wearing a new blouse that i bought at The Avenue!


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Thanks, kiddlywinks...
> 
> Sheesh, I wish...:blush:
> I was actually trying to grow my hair out for the event, but then Harry (who played Bjorn) went & got me a wig out of... some costume place in Belfast.



*probably elliots down by the waterfront! its so exciting ur from here lol i dont think ill ever stop being amused by it!*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 7, 2007)

You are lovely!! 




latinshygirl92377 said:


> Arrhythmia you look very pretty! I love your hair too!
> 
> here are some recent pics of me!~~~~
> Im wearing a new blouse that i bought at The Avenue!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 7, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Arrhythmia you look very pretty! I love your hair too!


Thank you so much! But, YOU are the pretty one!  You've got some big beautiful lips on you!


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia, Ashmamma84, Adasiyan, Bexylicious and Latinshygirl,
You ALL are and look deliciously devine!!

Ashmamma, congrats on the great hair cut. It shows off your beautiful face very nicely!!


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> Arrhythmia, Ashmamma84, Adasiyan, Bexylicious and Latinshygirl,
> You ALL are and look deliciously devine!!



*thanking u very much!!

another one of me from the same nite with my cutie* :wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment PICT1306.JPG


----------



## Suze (Dec 7, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *thanking u very much!!
> 
> another one of me from the same nite with my cutie* :wubu::wubu::wubu:



awww. that's cute :happy:


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

susieQ said:


> awww. that's cute :happy:



*thanks u! i tried to rep u but it wouldnt let me 

xox*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *thanking u very much!!
> 
> another one of me from the same nite with my cutie* :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Sweet looking couple!!! I like this one


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sweet looking couple!!! I like this one


*
thanks very much GEF, ur very kind *


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 8, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *probably elliots down by the waterfront! its so exciting ur from here lol i dont think ill ever stop being amused by it!*



Elliot's! That's the one. His firm was doing some work around Belfast so he went & picked up a bunch of things (wigs, beards, hippy outfits, etc.)

Even though I'm a member of roughly 12 jillion internet forums, I've only ever encountered a handful of people from Ireland & of those, only about 4 were from the North. You're part of a very exclusive group there, missy!

And I must say that you & you're boyfriend make a cute wee couple as well.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 8, 2007)

AVAcado said:


> Arrhythmia, Ashmamma84, Adasiyan, Bexylicious and Latinshygirl,
> You ALL are and look deliciously devine!!


From one Cali chick to another, thanks so much!! You look like you're having a good time in your pic. What's in the cup?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2007)

Haven't posted pictures of me in a while heres one I took a few minutes ago.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *thanking u very much!!
> 
> another one of me from the same nite with my cutie* :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Both of you look wonderful.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Haven't posted pictures of me in a while heres one I took a few minutes ago.


 
Cute pic , Matt.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Mimosa :blush:


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Both of you look wonderful.



*thanks mimi!

cute pics everyone! xo*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *thanking u very much!!
> 
> another one of me from the same nite with my cutie* :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Awww yay, thats a cute picture! Plus Im jealous you are the only person I know who can get away with that rockin hair and yellow eyeliner! I'm not worthy :bow:


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Awww yay, thats a cute picture! Plus Im jealous you are the only person I know who can get away with that rockin hair and yellow eyeliner! I'm not worthy :bow:


*
awwk thanks very much sasha!! i love my bright colours i do! one could never be accused of being a wallflower thats for sure!*


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

looking a bit surprised  

View attachment 2130880525.jpg


----------



## Red (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *thanking u very much!!
> 
> another one of me from the same nite with my cutie* :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Heehee, you two are like an advert for conditioner, so soft, so shiny!


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

Red said:


> Heehee, you two are like an advert for conditioner, so soft, so shiny!



*lol its tesco coconut conditioner, 79p! thank u very muchly!
xox*


----------



## Red (Dec 9, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *lol its tesco coconut conditioner, 79p! thank u very muchly!
> xox*





I love cheap o conditioner, I could eat the coconut one. I do worry about what the hell they put in it sometimes but damn, it's cheap and it works!


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

Red said:


> I love cheap o conditioner, I could eat the coconut one. I do worry about what the hell they put in it sometimes but damn, it's cheap and it works!



*probably the same crap they put in the £5 ones, just a cheaper bottle lol !*


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Arrhythmia you look very pretty! I love your hair too!
> 
> here are some recent pics of me!~~~~
> Im wearing a new blouse that i bought at The Avenue!



Your face is awe-inspiring. It looks like someone drew your features on with a lot of care and patience. Very impressive.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 9, 2007)

Ahh, love all the new pics.... such cuties among us. And Bexy, that pic belongs in our "lovin' on your chub thread! 

I finally, finally got my hair done after many long months of neglect from lack of time and money. 

Here's before.... (all ratty looking under that cape, benefit of going to a hairdresser for such a long time) in process. 

And below is "after"! I have to say - my phone take a damn fine picture (obviously better when outside). 

View attachment IMG_0064.jpg


View attachment IMG_0096.jpg


View attachment IMG_0097.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahh, love all the new pics.... such cuties among us. And Bexy, that pic belongs in our "lovin' on your chub thread!
> 
> I finally, finally got my hair done after many long months of neglect from lack of time and money.
> 
> ...



Oh girl, you's so sexy! Love the foil picture. hehe


----------



## bexy (Dec 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahh, love all the new pics.... such cuties among us. And Bexy, that pic belongs in our "lovin' on your chub thread!
> 
> I finally, finally got my hair done after many long months of neglect from lack of time and money.
> 
> ...



*lol im working on a belly one to put over there 

ur hair is so perdy! and it looks like its snowing there am i right!? if so lucky u!

xo*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahh, love all the new pics.... such cuties among us. And Bexy, that pic belongs in our "lovin' on your chub thread!
> 
> I finally, finally got my hair done after many long months of neglect from lack of time and money.
> 
> ...




I really love that last one...you and your hair look so good.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahh, love all the new pics.... such cuties among us. And Bexy, that pic belongs in our "lovin' on your chub thread!
> 
> I finally, finally got my hair done after many long months of neglect from lack of time and money.
> 
> ...



i pretty much echo what all the other gals have said. awesome pictures. first pic is quite funny (for any chickadee that's been there), second is artsy, third is just damn pretty. _nice_ ann marie


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 9, 2007)

This is me, about an hour ago. Why? Because I had the misfortune of being born into a crappy football heritage. Why the photo? Well, because I have no shame really. Let's see if you can guess who I am! 

View attachment now.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 9, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh girl, you's so sexy! Love the foil picture. hehe





bexylicious said:


> *lol im working on a belly one to put over there
> 
> ur hair is so perdy! and it looks like its snowing there am i right!? if so lucky u!
> 
> xo*





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really love that last one...you and your hair look so good.





cold comfort said:


> i pretty much echo what all the other gals have said. awesome pictures. first pic is quite funny (for any chickadee that's been there), second is artsy, third is just damn pretty. _nice_ ann marie



Thank you girlies... it's always nice when you can share the "foil" moment with those who know it well. And for the nice words, so nice of you all.


----------



## Ash (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh man. When I used to get highlights, my girl always chose to pull my hair through one of those horrific caps. Which was stupid in it's own way because my hair is thick and it was really long, but I digress. I looked horrid with that thing on and tied under my chin, and, once my hair was processed, I looked like I'd sprouted strands of cooked spaghetti from my head. 

The moral of the story? Girls do weird and torturous things to look hot.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2007)

Took this pic right before I went out to a Christmas party. Nothing special. Just me.

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, it's recent..and...it's a picture...what!??...I am looking for a man..:batting: 

View attachment nose4.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Took this pic right before I went out to a Christmas party. Nothing special. Just me.
> 
> View attachment 32257


ooh, pretty 


mossystate said:


> Hey, it's recent..and...it's a picture...what!??...I am looking for a man..:batting:


thaaaaaaaaaaat's right, shove it up in thar :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hey, it's recent..and...it's a picture...what!??...I am looking for a man..:batting:



Hey, there's nothing wrong with searching for nose gold in the Nostril Mines...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, Wag.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hey, it's recent..and...it's a picture...what!??...I am looking for a man..:batting:



If you find him up there, let me know!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> If you find him up there, let me know!




I was able to snag a penny loafer..my god, maybe I should just leave him up there!


----------



## bexy (Dec 10, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Took this pic right before I went out to a Christmas party. Nothing special. Just me.
> 
> View attachment 32257



*if this is u not looking special i'd hate to see you when u are looking special!!! u look gorgeous!!*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 10, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Took this pic right before I went out to a Christmas party. Nothing special. Just me.
> 
> View attachment 32257


mimosa, you _are_ special.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hey, it's recent..and...it's a picture...what!??...I am looking for a man..:batting:



Mossy, you're special too. Short bus special ... but special, nonetheless.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

ME TOO!!!! I always had mine highlighted and she used the cap... and we said the same thing... it looked like cooked spaghetti!!! LOLOLOL





Ashley said:


> Oh man. When I used to get highlights, my girl always chose to pull my hair through one of those horrific caps. Which was stupid in it's own way because my hair is thick and it was really long, but I digress. I looked horrid with that thing on and tied under my chin, and, once my hair was processed, I looked like I'd sprouted strands of cooked spaghetti from my head.
> 
> The moral of the story? Girls do weird and torturous things to look hot.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

You know... you're so classy... I may have to throw over GEF and marry you instead!!! :wubu: 




mossystate said:


> Hey, it's recent..and...it's a picture...what!??...I am looking for a man..:batting:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hey, it's recent..and...it's a picture...what!??...I am looking for a man..:batting:



I ain't sayin' she's a gold digger,
but you should see how deep she'll reach a finger


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hey, it's recent..and...it's a picture...what!??...I am looking for a man..:batting:



Picking and looking pretty doing it.:smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you very much. Sending both of you a big hug.





Arrhythmia said:


> mimosa, you _are_ special.





bexylicious said:


> *if this is u not looking special i'd hate to see you when u are looking special!!! u look gorgeous!!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You know... you're so classy... I may have to throw over GEF and marry you instead!!! :wubu:





First TraciJo trying to steal Monique from me was bad enough.......and now you not only want to steal her......but you also want to DUMP ME to do it?!?!?


ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



ALL THOSE MEN WERE RIGHT- YOU CAN'T TRUST WOMEN!!!!!!































*Goes back to begging for cawk pics*


----------



## mossystate (Dec 10, 2007)

Girls....I have TWO nostrils!!!!..calm yourselves...you are looking ridiculous.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Sheeshhh... I girl wants to test the waters and her woman goes off on her!!! Alright already!!!! I'm YOURS!!!!!!



(mossy... come on over when GEF leaves for work, huh??)



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> First TraciJo trying to steal Monique from me was bad enough.......and now you not only want to steal her......but you also want to DUMP ME to do it?!?!?
> 
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ladies, I'm getting mighty uncomfortable with all this hot, hot talk of action and woman stealin'. Mighty. Uncomfortable. 

And GEF? You can have Mossy. I'll trade you some cawk pics for her.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

If I get you cawk pics, will YOU marry me???






TraciJo67 said:


> Ladies, I'm getting mighty uncomfortable with all this hot, hot talk of action and woman stealin'. Mighty. Uncomfortable.
> 
> And GEF? You can have Mossy. I'll trade you some cawk pics for her.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> If I get you cawk pics, will YOU marry me???



Depends on who (or what) is attached to 'em. What you got?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm workin' on Spanky and/or Stan..... how's that????















Spanky... Stan.... help me out here, huh?????  



TraciJo67 said:


> Depends on who (or what) is attached to 'em. What you got?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm workin' on Spanky and/or Stan..... how's that????



I'll trade you a Limited Edition Jon Blaze for a Spanky and/or Stan   

Dear God, what have we become?


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 10, 2007)

This was taken yesterday. It's our holiday card for the family


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Deal! 

What else you hidin'???




TraciJo67 said:


> I'll trade you a Limited Edition Jon Blaze for a Spanky and/or Stan
> 
> Dear God, what have we become?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh how adorable!!!! 

LOVELY family!!! 

Merry Christmas!!





HottiMegan said:


> This was taken yesterday. It's our holiday card for the family


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Deal!
> 
> What else you hidin'???



Wellll, I have Mossy's cawk pic, but you'd have to front something pretty damn special for me to part with *that*.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Would you take a Mango?





TraciJo67 said:


> Wellll, I have Mossy's cawk pic, but you'd have to front something pretty damn special for me to part with *that*.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 10, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken yesterday. It's our holiday card for the family


Megan,
That is such a sweet picture! Love the little guy!
Congrats, by the way!!!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken yesterday. It's our holiday card for the family



What a nice picture.  Hope you all have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm workin' on Spanky and/or Stan..... how's that????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't get Spanky, too...........................wait............do I at least end up with Rusty aka Cleverbomb? A girl has got to have a little something, something.........oh and that something something best not be from Monique's nose


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

How about Fatlane.... or Admiral Snackbar????? 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You don't get Spanky, too...........................wait............do I at least end up with Rusty aka Cleverbomb? A girl has got to have a little something, something.........oh and that something something best not be from Monique's nose


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> How about Fatlane.... or Admiral Snackbar?????




Only if they haven't seen the inside of whatshername's nose.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

No.. you're cool... they're nose virgins too..... :doh:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Only if they haven't seen the inside of whatshername's nose.....


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Only if they haven't seen the inside of whatshername's nose.....


Maybe they have. 
Who nose?

-Rusty
You can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friends' noses.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> Maybe they have.
> Who nose?
> 
> -Rusty
> You can pick your friends, and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friends' noses.






This is the man that I'm dumping you and Monique for Vi :batting::batting:




See him, eh?




















*hopes no one points out that I was the one that got dumped for nostril loving*


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is the man that I'm dumping you and Monique for Vi :batting::batting:
> 
> See him, eh?
> 
> ...


U got dumped? 
O Noes!

-Rusty
(Whose most recent online photo, alas, is 2 years old...)
Went with the standard spelling as used in the internet meme rather than going for the literal pun. I think I'm overthinking this.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

NO!!! GEF dumped ME and Mossy for YOU!!!!!!! WOMAN STEALER!!!!!!




CleverBomb said:


> U got dumped?
> O Noes!
> 
> -Rusty
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> U got dumped?
> O Noes!
> 
> -Rusty
> ...




You nose I don't care about your picture............































unless it's one of you doing some cawking on your windows :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> NO!!! GEF dumped ME and Mossy for YOU!!!!!!! WOMAN STEALER!!!!!!





I have seen the inside of Rusty's nose.............and it was good :batting: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh damn..... skip it.... he can have you then.... 








Where's Monique????? That nose wasn't so bad........




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have seen the inside of Rusty's nose.............and it was good :batting: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> NO!!! GEF dumped ME and Mossy for YOU!!!!!!! WOMAN STEALER!!!!!!


I've already been happily stolen long since, myself; I'm retired from the theivery corporation. 
But she is a delight, isn't she?

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh damn..... skip it.... he can have you then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't feel bad........I nose how you feel


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Would you take a Mango?



*dives and rolls, jumps up, brushes off random debris caught on her clothes, smoothes hair, looks around completely bewildered, sees violet, smiles wide and snatches said picture from her hand*

thank _YOU!!!_

*dives to the left and back out of the negotiations*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes.... yes she is... :wubu:




CleverBomb said:


> I've already been happily stolen long since, myself; I'm retired from the theivery corporation.
> But she is a delight, isn't she?
> 
> -Rusty


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's a more serious one of me.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> *dives and rolls, jumps up, looks around completely bewildered, sees violet, smiles wide and snatches said picture from her hand*
> 
> thank _YOU_!!!
> 
> *dives to the left and back out of the negotiations*



*slaps cold comfort upside the head with a stack of nudie Fatlane pics, kneels over her unconscious form, snatches the prize from her clenched fist, 
throws back her head and hoooooooooooooowls in victory*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW.... THAT was impressive!!!!! 

You kind of reminded me of William Shatner in a rather OLD Star Trek episode...... LOLOL


Now I gotta beat ANOTHER nekkid pic out of Mango :doh:




cold comfort said:


> *dives and rolls, jumps up, brushes off random debris caught on her clothes, smoothes hair, looks around completely bewildered, sees violet, smiles wide and snatches said picture from her hand*
> 
> thank _YOU_!!!
> 
> *dives to the left and back out of the negotiations*


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You nose I don't care about your picture............
> 
> 
> unless it's one of you doing some cawking on your windows :batting:


Caulk for Windows?
Do they have a version that runs under Windows Mobile 6?
I need to improve my phone.

-Rusty
no hidden text this time.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

Who knew Mango would cause such a ruckus....



Wait.... EVERYONE knows that... DUH!!!! :doh:




TraciJo67 said:


> *slaps cold comfort upside the head with a stack of nudie Fatlane pics, kneels over her unconscious form, snatches the prize from her clenched fist,
> throws back her head and hoooooooooooooowls in victory*


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> *slaps cold comfort upside the head with a stack of nudie Fatlane pics, kneels over her unconscious form, snatches the prize from her clenched fist,
> throws back her head and hoooooooooooooowls in victory*



i cannot even retaliate. i am laughing WAY too damn hard right now.



I'LL GET YOU NEXT TIME, MISSY! YOU AND AND YOUR LITTLE (errr, uh...) MANGO-PICTURE TOO!!! *shakes fist at tracijo as she walks off in the distance with my treasured photo*


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> WOW.... THAT was impressive!!!!!
> 
> You kind of reminded me of William Shatner in a rather OLD Star Trek episode...... LOLOL
> 
> ...



i seriously have the most retarded interweb crush on that guy, and i am so not even ashamed to admit it. mainly because i believe i'm in the company of like, about 100 other girls on here, at LEAST.

so uh, V ... ummmmm ... how's abouts you beatin' TWO more pictures out of that guy?

*glares at tracijo*

:batting:


----------



## Mini (Dec 10, 2007)

This is me on Saturday. Or was it Sunday? Eh, whatever. This is recent. 

View attachment Mini!.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> This is me on Saturday. Or was it Sunday? Eh, whatever. This is recent.


 Nice...VERY nice. And your shirt looks so...touchable.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 10, 2007)

oh yeah.... Mango... he's quite the hottie.... and yeah... the line of crushers is MIGHTLY long.....

and I'll hook you up girl.... I'll get several pics... we'll sell 'em!! YEAH, that's it!!! 









Hey... I got a car and house payment to make!! 




cold comfort said:


> i seriously have the most retarded interweb crush on that guy, and i am so not even ashamed to admit it. mainly because i believe i'm in the company of like, about 100 other girls on here, at LEAST.
> 
> so uh, V ... ummmmm ... how's abouts you beatin' TWO more pictures out of that guy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> This is me on Saturday. Or was it Sunday? Eh, whatever. This is recent.



Oh, Mini..........:wubu: :bow:


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> This is me on Saturday. Or was it Sunday? Eh, whatever. This is recent.


Mini, you look happy. I like that. 

Just kind of a nothing shot of me on the train, on my way to Ris and Bio's house. 

View attachment train.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> This is me on Saturday. Or was it Sunday? Eh, whatever. This is recent.



:wubu: very cute! im loving the smile!


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2007)

Latinshygirl, I don't believe I've welcomed you yet. Glad you found us. I've read some of your posts and find you to be a very kind, pretty woman. Welcome, belatedly, to Dims!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> Latinshygirl, I don't believe I've welcomed you yet. Glad you found us. I've read some of your posts and find you to be a very kind, pretty woman. Welcome, belatedly, to Dims!



Aww, thank you so much Tina. That means alot to me coming from you because i know that u are a well respected lady here on Dims, and i think your very pretty as well.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you.  I found out a while back from a Latina who didn't like me that "Tina in Spanish means tub, you know." Nice.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, and BTW, love the gangster hat on you. I think that was the first pic I saw of you -- pinstripes and the fedora. Suits you. 

And now I'm hauling my sizeable ass to bed to watch a movie and hopefully fall asleep during it. G'nite, lovelies! :kiss2:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Why don't you ever smile in your pics?  Just wondering. Have a nice day.




OK, here it is. Taken Spring 2007, (recent enough). This was taken right after I went for a ride on Kingda Ka, the tallest and fasted roller coaster in the world... the fancy hairdo and the smile were a result of the roller coaster ride. Please be gentle


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats a great smile daddyoh70 .....


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2007)

mini and daddyoh both looking cheery on one page ... did hell freeze over and no one inform me?


----------



## Friday (Dec 11, 2007)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> looking a bit surprised



You're very pretty Toni.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 11, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> mini and daddyoh both looking cheery on one page ... did hell freeze over and no one inform me?



Sorry I was late getting this notice out....









If someone would be so kind as to start another "recent pic" thread around June or July 2008, I believe I'm schedule to smile again around that time.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm workin' on Spanky and/or Stan..... how's that????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...


GEF, I'll ask Mtmaiden... If it's OK, I'll marry you quicker than you can say "polygamist pajama party". We may have to move to southern Utah though.

Vi, how good are you at milking cows... just curious?






Very nice pictures Mini, Tina and Daddyoh! I thought I felt a bit of a chill Daddyoh... but the warmth of your smile more than makes up for it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very nice pictures Mini, Tina and Daddyoh! I thought I felt a bit of a chill Daddyoh... but the warmth of your smile more than makes up for it.



Yea, yea, next thing you know, they'll be blaming Global Warming on me


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

What a great pic!!! What a pretty lady!!! 



Tina said:


> Mini, you look happy. I like that.
> 
> Just kind of a nothing shot of me on the train, on my way to Ris and Bio's house.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

Milking cows???? Ehhhhh I'm an indoor girl Stan... the cows... that's your department!! But if GEF says it's okay... I'll marry you....






fa_man_stan said:


> GEF, I'll ask Mtmaiden... If it's OK, I'll marry you quicker than you can say "polygamist pajama party". We may have to move to southern Utah though.
> 
> Vi, how good are you at milking cows... just curious?
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Milking cows???? Ehhhhh I'm an indoor girl Stan... the cows... that's your department!! But if GEF says it's okay... I'll marry you....



Jeeeebus, what's with all this marryin' stuff? Why can't you be content as my ... uh ... *a* love slave? Paramour? Mistress? Dirty, dirty ho-ho? MUST you have a ring on that finger, missy?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

YES!!!!! Hey.. for me.... it's all about the jewels... I GOTTA have a big ole' DIAMOND on this fat hand!!!!




TraciJo67 said:


> Jeeeebus, what's with all this marryin' stuff? Why can't you be content as my ... uh ... *a* love slave? Paramour? Mistress? Dirty, dirty ho-ho? MUST you have a ring on that finger, missy?


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> YES!!!!! Hey.. for me.... it's all about the jewels... I GOTTA have a big ole' DIAMOND on this fat hand!!!!


Would you settle for "Diamonique" from QVC?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY!!! It sure LOOKS like the real thing.... and who's gonna know??? 

:wubu: Wow... you sure know how to treat a girl!!! :batting:





Arrhythmia said:


> Would you settle for "Diamonique" from QVC?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay... I'll get this thread back on track.....

This is me a few minutes ago, here at work....  

View attachment 12_11_07.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay... I'll get this thread back on track.....
> 
> This is me a few minutes ago, here at work....



Sigh ...... yer so gorgeous, Vi. And I love your soft, pretty sweater.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

Ohhhh... thank you!! (Fashion Bug... 40% off... gotta love it!!)




TraciJo67 said:


> Sigh ...... yer so gorgeous, Vi. And I love your soft, pretty sweater.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 11, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sigh ...... yer so gorgeous, Vi. And I love your soft, pretty sweater.


 You ain't nevah lied! Isn't she pretty? Think if I dyed my hair that color I'd look that good? Say "yes" and I'm out the door to the beauty supply store.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's another one.... 

I don't normally get this dressed up for work... but I have to go to calling hours for a funeral tonight and don't have time to go home after work...and I refuse to wear jeans to a funeral home... it's disrespectful to me... :huh:

Can't help it!!  

View attachment 12_11_07_2.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

:kiss2: You are so sweet!!!

Thanks!!!




Arrhythmia said:


> You ain't nevah lied! Isn't she pretty? Think if I dyed my hair that color I'd look that good? Say "yes" and I'm out the door to the beauty supply store.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Taken two weekends ago (gasp, a recent pic?). We decided to try taking pictures to give people for the holidays. After some tinkering, this is probably my favorite. Some goofy ones were also present... 

View attachment black and white 4.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh my gosh how adorable!!!!
> 
> LOVELY family!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas!!



Thank you  We wanted to send out cards this year to announce the impending baby so we thought a picture would be fun


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay... I'll get this thread back on track.....
> 
> This is me a few minutes ago, here at work....



I love your hair! I cant get my hair to ever lay so smooth like that


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

It's a great idea... and congratulations!!!



HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  We wanted to send out cards this year to announce the impending baby so we thought a picture would be fun





Thank you!! (I use a ceramic flatiron.. it does WONDERS!)



HottiMegan said:


> I love your hair! I cant get my hair to ever lay so smooth like that


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 11, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Taken two weekends ago (gasp, a recent pic?). We decided to try taking pictures to give people for the holidays. After some tinkering, this is probably my favorite. Some goofy ones were also present...



What a great picture...you both look very happy.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 11, 2007)

These are my new colored contacts. They are "Aqua Panther". A bit out there but I think they are kinda cool and wild.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 11, 2007)

oh girl. 
i love things that are as terrifying as they are gorgeous. i also love this natural hair thing you've got going. it's almost inspiring me to consider a trial separation from my hourlong daily hair routine. you of all people around here know how epic my love affair with my blowdryer is.


what i'm saying here is let's make out.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2007)

Beautiful picture Sasha, the eyes are fabulous!

Very sharp picture Blackjack_Jeeves, you and your friend look great!

Wonderful pics of you Vi, beautiful as always!



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Milking cows???? Ehhhhh I'm an indoor girl Stan... the cows... that's your department!! But if GEF says it's okay... I'll marry you....





TraciJo67 said:


> Jeeeebus, what's with all this marryin' stuff? Why can't you be content as my ... uh ... *a* love slave? Paramour? Mistress? Dirty, dirty ho-ho? MUST you have a ring on that finger, missy?





Violet_Beauregard said:


> YES!!!!! Hey.. for me.... it's all about the jewels... I GOTTA have a big ole' DIAMOND on this fat hand!!!!



Ok Vi, outdoor chores for GEF it is. As for jewelry, I will always consider you a diamond. You shimmer brilliantly and are a cut above the rest! Can you cut glass by any chance...? The real rings, bracelets and necklaces will have to wait until we have a good crop and the market prices go up... 5 to 8 years maybe... but you are always welcome to the family jewels. Oh wait... this isn't the Clubhouse, never mind. When it comes to diapers for the babies... do you prefer cloth or disposable... just wondering...?

 

Anyhoo...

Here is a picture of my daughter and I taken a few days ago. 

View attachment office.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> GEF, I'll ask Mtmaiden... If it's OK, I'll marry you quicker than you can say "polygamist pajama party". We may have to move to southern Utah though.
> 
> *Vi, how good are you at milking cows... just curious?*




*wonders if Vi knows what the inside of a cow's nose looks like since she gets around anymore......*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Jeeeebus, what's with all this marryin' stuff? Why can't you be content as my ... uh ... *a* love slave? Paramour? Mistress? Dirty, dirty ho-ho? MUST you have a ring on that finger, missy?




Dirty ho-ho? You're talking to Vi, not Monique :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Okay... I'll get this thread back on track.....
> 
> This is me a few minutes ago, here at work....




Now you have me dreaming of the inside of your nose....:wubu: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Taken two weekends ago (gasp, a recent pic?). We decided to try taking pictures to give people for the holidays. After some tinkering, this is probably my favorite. Some goofy ones were also present...




Oh wow...you two look amazing together- fabulous picture!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful picture Sasha, the eyes are fabulous!
> 
> Very sharp picture Blackjack_Jeeves, you and your friend look great!
> 
> ...




Just TRY sending me out.........*hides deadly fairy wand behind her back* 


Oh, and that is one adorable, sweet fairy you have, Lucky_Man_Stan


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is a picture of my daughter and I taken a few days ago.



Loving the scruffy look!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 11, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> OK, here it is. Taken Spring 2007, (recent enough). This was taken right after I went for a ride on Kingda Ka, the tallest and fasted roller coaster in the world... the fancy hairdo and the smile were a result of the roller coaster ride. Please be gentle



Yay! Finally a smile.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 11, 2007)

O..M...G... Those gorgeous blue EYES!!! :smitten: I'm helplessly entranced by your beauty woman! 

Marry me please.



BigCutieSasha said:


> These are my new colored contacts. They are "Aqua Panther". A bit out there but I think they are kinda cool and wild.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> What a great pic!!! What a pretty lady!!!


Look who's talking, from one of the prettiest women on the board. So sweet, thank you, Vi. 

Sasha, those contacts of yours are wild! Very cool, and appropriate for your look and makeup application, I think.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 11, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> O..M...G... Those gorgeous blue EYES!!! :smitten: I'm helplessly entranced by your beauty woman!
> 
> Marry me please.



Not before she marries me...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

ADORABLE pic of you and your daughter!!

BABIES??? I ain't said NOTHIN' 'bout birthin' no babies!!! THAT is for GEF to do... MY job is just to look good.... 



PS... Thank you for the lovely compliments, BTW... you are VERY sweet....




fa_man_stan said:


> Ok Vi, outdoor chores for GEF it is. As for jewelry, I will always consider you a diamond. You shimmer brilliantly and are a cut above the rest! Can you cut glass by any chance...? The real rings, bracelets and necklaces will have to wait until we have a good crop and the market prices go up... 5 to 8 years maybe... but you are always welcome to the family jewels. Oh wait... this isn't the Clubhouse, never mind. When it comes to diapers for the babies... do you prefer cloth or disposable... just wondering...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

*singing*

"NObody NOSE the NOSES I've seen.... NObody NOSE the sorrow...."





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wonders if Vi knows what the inside of a cow's nose looks like since she gets around anymore......*





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dirty ho-ho? You're talking to Vi, not Monique :doh:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now you have me dreaming of the inside of your nose....:wubu: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you T.... :wubu:




Tina said:


> Look who's talking, from one of the prettiest women on the board. So sweet, thank you, Vi.
> 
> Sasha, those contacts of yours are wild! Very cool, and appropriate for your look and makeup application, I think.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2007)

Man, I should have bought these contacts sooner. Im getting all kinds of pretty girl offers. And a lovely dude offer too.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 12, 2007)

I just wanted to contribute and all.

I've been sick for like 2 weeks. No happiness here.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just wanted to contribute and all.
> 
> I've been sick for like 2 weeks. No happiness here.



Very handsome~~and nice pose. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just wanted to contribute and all.
> 
> I've been sick for like 2 weeks. No happiness here.





I feel like a total cougar when I drool over your pictures. Haha.


Feel better!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 12, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I feel like a total cougar when I drool over your pictures. Haha.
> 
> 
> Feel better!



You and me both. He looks just a tinge like one of the Wilson brothers. The hot one without the penis-shaped nose


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 12, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> You and me both. He looks just a tinge like one of the Wilson brothers. The hot one without the penis-shaped nose


The nose-shaped penis...what a minute...I'm confused!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 12, 2007)

Recent pic of me:

View attachment mimiT.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just wanted to contribute and all.
> 
> I've been sick for like 2 weeks. *No happiness here*.




What do you mean? You seem to make so many happy whenever you post your pic.....  :smitten: :bow:


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Dec 12, 2007)

Girfliend and me, at a party. I'm holding some ridiculous excuse of a Tequila Sunrise... but nevermind the drinks didn't stand up to my standards, I had fun!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2007)

Joseph the Weird said:


> Girfliend and me, at a party. I'm holding some ridiculous excuse of a Tequila Sunrise... but nevermind the drinks didn't stand up to my standards, I had fun!



awww, what a cute couple you two make!

... as for me, it's been a few, and i juuuuuust got a new haircut where i decided to go for the gold, and by gold, i mean the straight bangs. i am soooooo relieved and happy that they came out _just_ as i was hoping! i was a bit nervous for this cut because it's been about ooooh, 6 months since i last went to my stylist for a cut. i was on a mission to grow out my damn hair though, and he was so shocked when i came in. and by shock i mean astonished by my split ends. he had to chop off a little more than we both wanted, but those splits were out of control. i can definitely promise i'll be back to him much sooner next time though. forgot how much fun that stuff was! :wubu:
















edit: dear lord, those are kinda-slightly large. my apologies, guys!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 13, 2007)

You look great, CC!


----------



## Britannia (Dec 13, 2007)

I second what Mimosa just said.

I think I just got a girl-crush on you, CC! Simply gorgeous.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You look great, CC!





Britannia said:


> I second what Mimosa just said.
> 
> I think I just got a girl-crush on you, CC! Simply gorgeous.



wooooooah, two instant replies from two seriously hot women! SCHWIIING!

you two are so kind  thanks so much mims and britannia! i'm very flattered!

... i think i've owned up to lady-crushes on both of you's toooo ... so uh, that kinda works out then, you know? eh? eh?


----------



## Britannia (Dec 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> wooooooah, two instant replies from two seriously hot women! SCHWIIING!
> 
> you two are so kind  thanks so much mims and britannia! i'm very flattered!
> 
> ... i think i've owned up to lady-crushes on both of you's toooo ... so uh, that kinda works out then, you know? eh? eh?



lol...

Why do all the hotties have to be on the east coast?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> awww, what a cute couple you two make!
> 
> ... as for me, it's been a few, and i juuuuuust got a new haircut where i decided to go for the gold, and by gold, i mean the straight bangs. i am soooooo relieved and happy that they came out _just_ as i was hoping! i was a bit nervous for this cut because it's been about ooooh, 6 months since i last went to my stylist for a cut. i was on a mission to grow out my damn hair though, and he was so shocked when i came in. and by shock i mean astonished by my split ends. he had to chop off a little more than we both wanted, but those splits were out of control. i can definitely promise i'll be back to him much sooner next time though. forgot how much fun that stuff was! :wubu:
> 
> ...



we have the same camera. this means we must date.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> awww, what a cute couple you two make!
> 
> ... as for me, it's been a few, and i juuuuuust got a new haircut where i decided to go for the gold, and by gold, i mean the straight bangs. i am soooooo relieved and happy that they came out _just_ as i was hoping! i was a bit nervous for this cut because it's been about ooooh, 6 months since i last went to my stylist for a cut. i was on a mission to grow out my damn hair though, and he was so shocked when i came in. and by shock i mean astonished by my split ends. he had to chop off a little more than we both wanted, but those splits were out of control. i can definitely promise i'll be back to him much sooner next time though. forgot how much fun that stuff was! :wubu:
> 
> ...



Hoo doggy! That there is a mighty fine lady, mm-hmm!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 13, 2007)

Me earlier this week, trying to look all badassed.






And....ColdComfort, Mimosa, Violet, Tina and Sasha, all great pics


----------



## mango (Dec 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> edit: dear lord, those are kinda-slightly large. my apologies, guys!



*Great pics CC!!

Love the new do!

*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 13, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Me earlier this week, trying to look all badassed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daddyoh, if you don't mind me saying....
It doesn't take much to make you look "badassed."  Question is, ARE you badassed?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

You are stunningly beautiful!!! I love the new cut!!!




cold comfort said:


> awww, what a cute couple you two make!
> 
> ... as for me, it's been a few, and i juuuuuust got a new haircut where i decided to go for the gold, and by gold, i mean the straight bangs. i am soooooo relieved and happy that they came out _just_ as i was hoping! i was a bit nervous for this cut because it's been about ooooh, 6 months since i last went to my stylist for a cut. i was on a mission to grow out my damn hair though, and he was so shocked when i came in. and by shock i mean astonished by my split ends. he had to chop off a little more than we both wanted, but those splits were out of control. i can definitely promise i'll be back to him much sooner next time though. forgot how much fun that stuff was! :wubu:
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks... you're not too shabby yourself!! 




daddyoh70 said:


> Me earlier this week, trying to look all badassed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> awww, what a cute couple you two make!
> 
> ... as for me, it's been a few, and i juuuuuust got a new haircut where i decided to go for the gold, and by gold, i mean the straight bangs. i am soooooo relieved and happy that they came out _just_ as i was hoping! i was a bit nervous for this cut because it's been about ooooh, 6 months since i last went to my stylist for a cut. i was on a mission to grow out my damn hair though, and he was so shocked when i came in. and by shock i mean astonished by my split ends. he had to chop off a little more than we both wanted, but those splits were out of control. i can definitely promise i'll be back to him much sooner next time though. forgot how much fun that stuff was! :wubu:
> 
> ...



the bangs are rockin', pretty girl!


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> the bangs are rockin', pretty girl!



Seconded!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> edit: dear lord, those are kinda-slightly large. my apologies, guys!


_
Ha, well apparently I'm late on this comment_: You know, I really don't think anyone is going to mind...(and it would appear that no one has!)  

Well that's what I heard from some guy anyway....



daddyoh70 said:


> Me earlier this week, trying to look all badassed.



Agent Smith?
The monitor reflection in the shades weirded me out for a moment. I though it was photoshop at first. Intentional effect?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

These are two more from me at work today....

I was TRYING to goof off and take my pic... and the phone rang while the timer was set!! LOL

The other one... I am holding up the wall (LOL) going into my boss's office.

 

View attachment Dim2.jpg


View attachment Dim1.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are two more from me at work today....
> 
> I was TRYING to goof off and take my pic... and the phone rang while the timer was set!! LOL
> 
> The other one... I am holding up the wall (LOL) going into my boss's office.



Look at you -- lookin' all festive! BTW, I doubt very seriously the wall minded.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are two more from me at work today....
> 
> I was TRYING to goof off and take my pic... and the phone rang while the timer was set!! LOL
> 
> The other one... I am holding up the wall (LOL) going into my boss's office.



i wish my office looked that festive!! and you look lovely!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks!!

Hey... at least I didn't bust a hole thru it...right?? LOLOL




Arrhythmia said:


> Look at you -- lookin' all festive! BTW, I doubt very seriously the wall minded.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you!! We don't have many decorations up, but enough to keep us in the mood!! 



supersoup said:


> i wish my office looked that festive!! and you look lovely!!


----------



## Tad (Dec 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are two more from me at work today....
> 
> I was TRYING to goof off and take my pic... and the phone rang while the timer was set!! LOL
> 
> The other one... I am holding up the wall (LOL) going into my boss's office.



She has legs!!!!!!!! (and very nice ones at that).

 I'd only seen face and upper body pics of you before, I think. Which are all nice pictures (do you ever take bad pics?), but it was cool to see that you do in fact have legs.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes I do have legs!! Thank you!!! 

PS.... look a bit farther back... there's one with me in a SKIRT of all things!! LOL 






edx said:


> She has legs!!!!!!!! (and very nice ones at that).
> 
> I'd only seen face and upper body pics of you before, I think. Which are all nice pictures (do you ever take bad pics?), but it was cool to see that you do in fact have legs.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 13, 2007)

It's still long enough for me to put up just got rid of all the dead ends she took it up an inch and put a top layer in and did highlights only on the top. My Step-Mom took me Nov 10 for an early Birthday Present. I wish it was just a little shorter, but I love it!















Chimpi and I Posing for pictures for My Momma




Chimpi and I at My Moms




My Family Thanksgiving Day, my Dad was taking the picture.


----------



## bexy (Dec 13, 2007)

*so usually i try to post pretty, glam pics of myself, but just had to share this one of my and my cutie after our xmas nite out with all our friends...


its our im not drunk i swear face!* 

View attachment PICT1397.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 13, 2007)

CC, love the do... you're so pretty. 

Bexy, love that pic... nice to see a "regular" day - always like those pics. 

Violet, between the sweater and the pin you had on in another... you're clearly in the spirit of the season!

Another other editions I missed, I'm sure I enjoyed them just as much!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> It's still long enough for me to put up just got rid of all the dead ends she took it up an inch and put a top layer in and did highlights only on the top. My Step-Mom took me Nov 10 for an early Birthday Present. I wish it was just a little shorter, but I love it!
> 
> Chimpi and I at My Moms
> 
> ...




Great photos- you look gorgeous and you and Chimpi look wonderful together 

And so does Bexy and her beau!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great photos- you look gorgeous and you and Chimpi look wonderful together


Thank You!!!


----------



## Dhaunae (Dec 13, 2007)

A couple of more recent pics... It is very rare to catch me with an open mouth smile. 

View attachment DSC0060534567.jpg


View attachment DSC0059123456.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Dec 13, 2007)

taken yesterday, to document my crazy hair. 

pay no attention to the many reflectors in the background...long story.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 13, 2007)

good GOD you're adorable.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great group!!!!

Soupy I LOVE the hair!!!!





ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> It's still long enough for me to put up just got rid of all the dead ends she took it up an inch and put a top layer in and did highlights only on the top. My Step-Mom took me Nov 10 for an early Birthday Present. I wish it was just a little shorter, but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bexylicious said:


> *so usually i try to post pretty, glam pics of myself, but just had to share this one of my and my cutie after our xmas nite out with all our friends...
> 
> 
> its our im not drunk i swear face!*





Dhaunae said:


> A couple of more recent pics... It is very rare to catch me with an open mouth smile.





supersoup said:


> taken yesterday, to document my crazy hair.
> 
> pay no attention to the many reflectors in the background...long story.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 13, 2007)

elle camino said:


> good GOD you're adorable.



why miss camino, i do declare, you've made me blush.

thanks!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2007)

Britannia said:


> lol...
> 
> Why do all the hotties have to be on the east coast?



YOU. ME. PROM. :wubu:



supersoup said:


> we have the same camera. this means we must date.



uuuuuuuh. deal. seriously. i'll pay. please?! :happy:



bmann0413 said:


> Hoo doggy! That there is a mighty fine lady, mm-hmm!



ahhhhh, shucks, mister! thanks a whoo-ton!

whoo-tons are way more than regular tons, fyi. 



daddyoh70 said:


> And....ColdComfort, Mimosa, Violet, Tina and Sasha, all great pics



Thanks daddyoh! And you definitely pull off the badass look perfectly!



mango said:


> *Great pics CC!!
> 
> Love the new do!
> 
> *



th-th-th-thank you j-j-j-jaaaay. *knees give out and she swoons* :wubu:
uuuuh marry me puhlease.


Violet_Beauregard said:


> You are stunningly beautiful!!! I love the new cut!!!



oh, v! like you should be one to say anything to me. you just keep hogging all that beautiful to yourself, doll! 

by the by, i am totally lovin' your work pictures on this thread! so cute! so pretty! so so so!



Surlysomething said:


> the bangs are rockin', pretty girl!



psh, i salute YOU surly! (/acdcreference).

thanks a mill, babe! 



susieQ said:


> Seconded!



well shucks now, you girls, you. ya just got me blushin' at THIS point!



themadhatter said:


> _
> Ha, well apparently I'm late on this comment_: You know, I really don't think anyone is going to mind...(and it would appear that no one has!)
> 
> Well that's what I heard from some guy anyway....



mmmmmmhmmmm. what a charmer. :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> its our im not drunk i swear face!



pshhhhhhhhhhh... i don't believe you. 



AnnMarie said:


> CC, love the do... you're so pretty.



thanks so much annmarie! i am really so flattered - especially coming from you, gorgeous! :blush:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 14, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> daddyoh, if you don't mind me saying....
> It doesn't take much to make you look "badassed."  Question is, ARE you badassed?



Only when I have to be. 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thanks... you're not too shabby yourself!!



Awwww shucks :blush:



themadhatter said:


> _
> 
> Agent Smith?
> The monitor reflection in the shades weirded me out for a moment. I though it was photoshop at first. Intentional effect?_


_

I thought the exact same thing when I took that pic. Purely unintentional though _


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> taken yesterday, to document my crazy hair.
> 
> pay no attention to the many reflectors in the background...long story.



You're amazingly beautiful, Soup.

Some days, it just doesn't pay for me to fix my own hair. Lazy. 

View attachment 13-Photo 13.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 14, 2007)

i wanted to post these recent pics of me because i cut my hair and well today my best friend edward suprised me by taking me out and he bought me a pretty christmas tree....YAY! anyhow here are the pics and hope you all enjoy them as much as ive enjoyed everyones pictures....great people!





this one is of my hair before i cut it.





and here is what it looks like after i cut it, not to short but short for me..lol!





This is me posing..Teehee!





My best friend and I ~~~~love him!





and here i am once again full body picture~~~~:blush:

Over all i had a great time with My friend and i felt really pretty and i felt great about myself so i wanted to share with you all! :happy:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 14, 2007)

That's a great series of pictures! I love you in silver-gray.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That's a great series of pictures! I love you in silver-gray.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You're amazingly beautiful, Soup.
> 
> Some days, it just doesn't pay for me to fix my own hair. Lazy.



You're hot. 
In other news: At least you have hair.


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> taken yesterday, to document my crazy hair.
> 
> pay no attention to the many reflectors in the background...long story.


*u are too too cute and i want ur sweater!

gorgeous pics from everyone!

xoxo
*


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i wanted to post these recent pics of me because i cut my hair and well today my best friend edward suprised me by taking me out and he bought me a pretty christmas tree....YAY! anyhow here are the pics and hope you all enjoy them as much as ive enjoyed everyones pictures....great people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just soooooo cute!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Recent pic of me:
> 
> View attachment 32419



There you go again. :smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> taken yesterday, to document my crazy hair.
> 
> pay no attention to the many reflectors in the background...long story.



Looking at you is truly a heart warming experience. Too cute!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i wanted to post these recent pics of me because i cut my hair and well today my best friend edward suprised me by taking me out and he bought me a pretty christmas tree....YAY! anyhow here are the pics and hope you all enjoy them as much as ive enjoyed everyones pictures....great people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to be your slave. Cooking, cleaning, yes I do windows, laundry, ironing, body massages, happy endings included, etc.


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i wanted to post these recent pics of me because i cut my hair and well today my best friend edward suprised me by taking me out and he bought me a pretty christmas tree....YAY! anyhow here are the pics and hope you all enjoy them as much as ive enjoyed everyones pictures....great people!
> 
> Over all i had a great time with My friend and i felt really pretty and i felt great about myself so i wanted to share with you all! :happy:


*
sooo cute and lovely haircut very fashionable!! 
so glad u felt beautiful cos u are, and very glad u had fun too *


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 14, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> I want to be your slave. Cooking, cleaning, yes I do windows, laundry, ironing, body massages, happy endings included, etc.




You always seem to leave me speechless.......all i can think of saying is Thank you!~~~~:blush::blush:

and Thank you bexylicious. I did have alot of fun~~i kind of needed a nice day out.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> What a great group!!!!
> 
> Soupy I LOVE the hair!!!!


Thank You



latinshygirl92377 said:


> i wanted to post these recent pics of me because i cut my hair and well today my best friend edward suprised me by taking me out and he bought me a pretty christmas tree....YAY! anyhow here are the pics and hope you all enjoy them as much as ive enjoyed everyones pictures....great people!
> 
> 
> this one is of my hair before i cut it.
> ...


I love love love your haircut and your top! You are very beautiful! 
I love how I feel after a hair cut, I just feel like yes I look good! lol


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

A couple pictures of me "attempting" to get creative with my camera while a friend took a picture of me. That is me and my sister in the pictures. My sister was being a stinker and puffing out her cheeks and making weird faces. 

View attachment jeff11.JPG


View attachment jeff12.JPG


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> You always seem to leave me speechless.......all i can think of saying is Thank you!~~~~:blush::blush:
> 
> and Thank you bexylicious. I did have alot of fun~~i kind of needed a nice day out.



Anytime, beautiful!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 14, 2007)

I like those pics!!! I like the lighting and the black and white... really clever....

AND... MY brother and I would do something goofy and make faces too! LOL






swamptoad said:


> A couple pictures of me "attempting" to get creative with my camera while a friend took a picture of me. That is me and my sister in the pictures. My sister was being a stinker and puffing out her cheeks and making weird faces.
> 
> View attachment 32557
> 
> ...


----------



## supersoup (Dec 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You're amazingly beautiful, Soup.
> 
> Some days, it just doesn't pay for me to fix my own hair. Lazy.



pot, meet kettle!

i adore you c.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I like those pics!!! I like the lighting and the black and white... really clever....
> 
> AND... MY brother and I would do something goofy and make faces too! LOL



Thanks! That picture was taken with the Christmas Tree behind us... that's kind of a strange light effect .... plus I had a spot light on the floor sorta in between my knees so that I could shine just enough light on my sisters face.

Maybe I'll find more pictures to share with this thread.


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead (Dec 14, 2007)

http://i8.tinypic.com/6jcz5zb.jpg

I could'nt make the picture a normal size inserting it directly into the post ( for some reason it would always become 290743257x too big ), so you're just going to have to go to that link for a close up of my face.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> A couple pictures of me "attempting" to get creative with my camera while a friend took a picture of me. That is me and my sister in the pictures. My sister was being a stinker and puffing out her cheeks and making weird faces.
> 
> View attachment 32557
> 
> ...


Love The Pictures. 



fantasizinghydrahead said:


> http://i8.tinypic.com/6jcz5zb.jpg
> 
> I could'nt make the picture a normal size inserting it directly into the post ( for some reason it would always become 290743257x too big ), so you're just going to have to go to that link for a close up of my face.


Nice picture,but you should smile.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2007)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Megan,
> That is such a sweet picture! Love the little guy!
> Congrats, by the way!!!
> Merry Christmas!



Thank you  He's such a ham for the photos


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> What a nice picture.  Hope you all have a wonderful holiday!



Thank you  We're going to have a wonderful week long vacation with my family


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 15, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> These are my new colored contacts. They are "Aqua Panther". A bit out there but I think they are kinda cool and wild.



Those are so awesome!


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 15, 2007)

I thought I'd share mine as well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2007)

April, beautiful smile and hair- you look like a model!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 15, 2007)

You are quite lovely....




aprildain said:


> I thought I'd share mine as well.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks so much. That's the nicest things I've heard in quite awhile.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 16, 2007)

cor...how'd I miss this new thread. Looking wonderful, everybody!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

aprildain said:


> I thought I'd share mine as well.



Mad Cute!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 16, 2007)

Me, on my way to a Christmas party last night.

View attachment ginny_12-15.JPG


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Me, on my way to a Christmas party last night.
> 
> View attachment 32618


Sweetie, you look marvelous! I'm sure you turned heads.


----------



## duraznos (Dec 16, 2007)

the most recent pic on my camera... from the day after thanksgiving.

View attachment me1.JPG


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Sweetie, you look marvelous! I'm sure you turned heads.



She sure turned my head... and I wasn't even there!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2007)

duraznos said:


> the most recent pic on my camera... from the day after thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 32621



You have such a cute smile!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 16, 2007)

duraznos said:


> the most recent pic on my camera... from the day after thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 32621



Beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 16, 2007)

duraznos said:


> the most recent pic on my camera... from the day after thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 32621


A Lawyer AND good lookin'? Look out....HERE SHE COMES!!


----------



## duraznos (Dec 16, 2007)

hahaha thanks y'all -- but we'll see about the lawyer thing -- i have to pass these exams first, UGH


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a pic I took several days ago. I'm gettin' tired of taking pics of myself in the mirror...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 17, 2007)

Always beautiful Arrythmia...and I LOVE that thing storage thing hanging on your wall


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh Ginny... you look gorgeous!! 




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Me, on my way to a Christmas party last night.
> 
> View attachment 32618


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 17, 2007)

Lovely as ever sweetie!!! 




Arrhythmia said:


> Here's a pic I took several days ago. I'm gettin' tired of taking pics of myself in the mirror...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh my!! How lovely!!!



duraznos said:


> the most recent pic on my camera... from the day after thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 32621


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 17, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Me, on my way to a Christmas party last night.
> 
> View attachment 32618



BBMe, I'm loving this photo, Honey. Gorgeous.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 17, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Here's a pic I took several days ago. I'm gettin' tired of taking pics of myself in the mirror...



Pretty lady!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 17, 2007)

heh.................. 

View attachment halo1.jpg


----------



## Red (Dec 18, 2007)

Messing around with my bedroom blinds and a lamp...View attachment blinds.jpg




Supping Cider last Saturday night before a much needed night out...View attachment cider1.jpg



Before hitting the tiles...View attachment bed.jpg





Having a boogie...View attachment reflex2.jpg





The aftermath of cheap '2 for 1' cherry alco-pops'...View attachment reflex1.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 18, 2007)

How cute is that pic!!!??? 




elle camino said:


> heh..................


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2007)

elle camino said:


> heh..................





suuuuuure


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 18, 2007)

Red said:


> The aftermath of cheap '2 for 1' cherry alco-pops'...View attachment 32740


I LOVE this pic! You *must* tell me what a "cherry alco-pop" is.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 18, 2007)

Some pics of our trip to London. My two main guys, Jack and James.


















Plus the amazing sites!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 18, 2007)

elle camino said:


> heh..................



Is just like insanely freaking gorgeous. I don't know if that's new color or a glaze or whatnot but it looks incredible.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 18, 2007)

it's the flash!
instant shiny. 

red and sasha: totes gorj.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 18, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL PICS LADIES! elle, red, sasha. seriously. 

and thusly i DO declare page eighteen of sixth installment of the recent picture of you thread series, thee best page in the bunch.

elle: i believe one of my first few posts here was to tell you how awesome your hair is. seriously. i'm so envious. and the picture is mischievously adorable. 

red. you. look. like. a. blast. and i love those pictures! had to be a good time. 

sasha: now if there ever was an excuse to forget to wish me a happy birthday (i kid!) it would be that trip! looks like it was a fantastic time, and what better than your two closest boys? awesome photos girl.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2007)

Red said:


> Messing around with my bedroom blinds and a lamp...View attachment 32742
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gawd, woman you take the BEST pictures...love those earrings and that black dress. You are always a stunning red-haired Goddess :bow:


----------



## Ash (Dec 18, 2007)

No makeupz!

View attachment 009.jpg


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 18, 2007)

Ashley said:


> No makeupz!



pssssh. and then ashley has to go and cap it off like that. gorgeous, girlie! :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2007)

Ashley said:


> No makeupz!
> 
> View attachment 32787



You should put this in the "natural" thread and revive that sucker.... it's a great thread. 

I'm off to find it.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 18, 2007)

the better half of mashley shows her beautiful face!!

<3


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> pssssh. and then ashley has to go and cap it off like that. gorgeous, girlie! :wubu:



Totally agreed!
(btw... I have wished you a happy birthday Jen, it's just "hidden" somewhere on the boards....This was not a "say thaaaaaanx, I need you to say thaaaaanx" type of hint)


----------



## mossystate (Dec 19, 2007)

heh...another blinds pic..my eyes were watering....sun.....bright 

View attachment wind.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy crap. What's with all the hot women this board has? It's crazy, I tells ya! CRAZY!!! 

Elle, Red, Mossy, Sasha, Ashley.... you ladies are hot. Seriously, you burning me up ladies!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay I have some new pictures of me! Isn't that lovely?  

View attachment Christmas.jpg


View attachment holiday.jpg


View attachment santahat.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 19, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay I have some new pictures of me! Isn't that lovely?



YAY! New pics...finally! You know i told ya that you look freaking adorable in that santa hat. Great pics over all Lloyd!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 19, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay I have some new pictures of me! Isn't that lovely?



Awww...SO CUTE.:happy:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> heh...another blinds pic..my eyes were watering....sun.....bright



Beautiful.


----------



## Red (Dec 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> heh...another blinds pic..my eyes were watering....sun.....bright



Excellanto! *so glad I'm not alone in this one!*


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2007)

mossystate said:


> heh...another blinds pic..my eyes were watering....sun.....bright



*OMG....

Proof that the sun actually does come out in Seattle!

*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay I have some new pictures of me! Isn't that lovely?


Hey, Santa.....
I need a pair of diamond stud earrings for Christmas! 
You look great!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2007)

(fyi: I take these "same looking" pictures at work on my IMac-I wish I could mix it up a bit more) Can you tell I got a hair cut?
:happy:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 19, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> (fyi: I take these "same looking" pictures at work on my IMac-I wish I could mix it up a bit more) Can you tell I got a hair cut?
> :happy:



Tina, I love your hair. Do you have a perm, or is it naturally that wavy?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Tina, I love your hair. Do you have a perm, or is it naturally that wavy?



Thanks! It's natural...I should take a picture of the back to show you all the ringlets. People always think I work hard on it but i'm blessed that it's very easy to maintain.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 19, 2007)

...and haven't had any pictures to contribute in awhile. But I was able to get this from someone.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 19, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the better half of mashley shows her beautiful face!!
> 
> <3



She does have a beautiful face. I'd say, one of the most beautiful faces I ever saw.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 19, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> ...and haven't had any pictures to contribute in awhile. But I was able to get this from someone.



Could your skin BE any more perfect?

Post skin care regimin plz tx.

No seriously, your skin is _flawless._


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 19, 2007)

HA... If you only knew how funny that is. Thanks, but I swear it's not. 

Skin Care Regime:

Get up, take shower, wash face with anything St. Ives makes, lightly put on moisturizer, then makeup...

At night: Go to bed with makeup and the day's grime completely caked onto your face....


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> (fyi: I take these "same looking" pictures at work on my IMac-I wish I could mix it up a bit more) Can you tell I got a hair cut?
> :happy:


Very lovely picture.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 19, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> ...and haven't had any pictures to contribute in awhile. But I was able to get this from someone.


Is that a cemetary behind you?? That's a great picture!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 19, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> HA... If you only knew how funny that is. Thanks, but I swear it's not.
> 
> Skin Care Regime:
> 
> ...



And let me guess...have the good sense to be born to the right parents?

Oh well, you look fabulous!

And your SO is a very lucky man and he better know it!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 19, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> ...and haven't had any pictures to contribute in awhile. But I was able to get this from someone.



OMG you are such an adorable snow bunny!  Great pic hun.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 20, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Is that a cemetary behind you?? That's a great picture!



Actually, yes! That is a cemetery. Indianapolis is home to Crown Hill Cemetery, which is one of the largest cemeteries in the country. It has many unique monuments, beautiful stained glass, and a Gothic Cathedral. The bf is a photographer and we were there so he could do some photography.



LoveBHMS said:


> And let me guess...have the good sense to be born to the right parents?
> 
> Oh well, you look fabulous!
> 
> And your SO is a very lucky man and he better know it!



It's been demanded that I let you know that he DOES know it. 



BigCutieSasha said:


> OMG you are such an adorable snow bunny!  Great pic hun.



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

View attachment Christmas party.jpg



Christmas Party


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 21, 2007)

I am in love with the (new-to-me) Igigi top that was all the rage selling last year? sometime like that. Have worn it out now a couple places and it's so fab with nice pants and some earrings--all ready to go for holiday kinda stuff and so _comfy_. This knit fabric is just brill. I never remember to take photos while the lipstick's still on and without my glasses, but this was the general look the other night.


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am in love with the (new-to-me) Igigi top that was all the rage selling last year? sometime like that. Have worn it out now a couple places and it's so fab with nice pants and some earrings--all ready to go for holiday kinda stuff and so _comfy_. This knit fabric is just brill. I never remember to take photos while the lipstick's still on and without my glasses, but this was the general look the other night.



Oooooh, you look good! Love that top. Good color. Leave the glasses on. Glasses are hot!!!


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am in love with the (new-to-me) Igigi top that was all the rage selling last year? sometime like that.



Love the sweater . . . remember almost buying it last year. Now I wish I had.


----------



## ssbbwsarehot (Dec 21, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i wanted to post these recent pics of me because i cut my hair and well today my best friend edward suprised me by taking me out and he bought me a pretty christmas tree....YAY! anyhow here are the pics and hope you all enjoy them as much as ive enjoyed everyones pictures....great people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





YAY a full body picture from Latinshygirl!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am in love with the (new-to-me) Igigi top that was all the rage selling last year? sometime like that. Have worn it out now a couple places and it's so fab with nice pants and some earrings--all ready to go for holiday kinda stuff and so _comfy_. This knit fabric is just brill. I never remember to take photos while the lipstick's still on and without my glasses, but this was the general look the other night.




Gawd, I love that outfit- you look fabulous in it!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, I love that outfit- you look fabulous in it!!



Golly, thank you, GEF, ekman, angel~ I appreciate it.


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 22, 2007)

This was taken last week. Me with my handsome son - 4 1/2 months old :wubu: 

View attachment meclayton.jpg


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Pic of me from the other day watching a movie on my Mac.



Now, I don't know if you're like this or not, but, I think it's cool that in this picture, you have this look as if you're saying, "Yes bitches, I know I'm cute, it's ok, you can say it!" Very cool.


----------



## bexy (Dec 22, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Some pics of our trip to London. My two main guys, Jack and James.



*HA HA!!! Im a strongbow girl too!!! mix it with blackcurrant cordial its heaven *


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pics everyone!!!! Really really nice!!! 





Ashley said:


> No makeupz!
> 
> View attachment 32787





mossystate said:


> heh...another blinds pic..my eyes were watering....sun.....bright





bmann0413 said:


> Okay I have some new pictures of me! Isn't that lovely?





Surlysomething said:


> (fyi: I take these "same looking" pictures at work on my IMac-I wish I could mix it up a bit more) Can you tell I got a hair cut?
> :happy:





babyjeep21 said:


> ...and haven't had any pictures to contribute in awhile. But I was able to get this from someone.





mariac1966 said:


> View attachment 32944
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Party





liz (di-va) said:


> I am in love with the (new-to-me) Igigi top that was all the rage selling last year? sometime like that. Have worn it out now a couple places and it's so fab with nice pants and some earrings--all ready to go for holiday kinda stuff and so _comfy_. This knit fabric is just brill. I never remember to take photos while the lipstick's still on and without my glasses, but this was the general look the other night.





CandySmooch said:


> This was taken last week. Me with my handsome son - 4 1/2 months old :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Dec 22, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> This was taken last week. Me with my handsome son - 4 1/2 months old :wubu:



*toooo cute....i want one! whats his name? xo*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> This was taken last week. Me with my handsome son - 4 1/2 months old :wubu:




Absolutely gorgeous Mother and Child picture


----------



## Mezmerized187 (Dec 22, 2007)

Gspoon said:


> I went to go see Through the Eyes of the Dead, Haste the Day, All that Remains, and As I Lay Dying.



Jealous! SOOOOOO Jealous!


----------



## TheCreature (Dec 22, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here's another one....
> 
> I don't normally get this dressed up for work... but I have to go to calling hours for a funeral tonight and don't have time to go home after work...and I refuse to wear jeans to a funeral home... it's disrespectful to me... :huh:
> 
> Can't help it!!



You look so great on this photo!


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

*this is me and my best friends adam, emma, bryan and kevers crammed in a lift, we went to a new night club and thought it was amazing it had a lift and rode in it at least 8 times lol* 

View attachment PICT1371.JPG


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you!! 




TheCreature said:


> You look so great on this photo!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 23, 2007)

What a great pic!! How fun!!!




bexylicious said:


> *this is me and my best friends adam, emma, bryan and kevers crammed in a lift, we went to a new night club and thought it was amazing it had a lift and rode in it at least 8 times lol*


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 23, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *this is me and my best friends adam, emma, bryan and kevers crammed in a lift, we went to a new night club and thought it was amazing it had a lift and rode in it at least 8 times lol*



hahahaha i LOVE this picture and your hair is seriously looking as flawless as ever. my god, woman. :wubu:


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 23, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *this is me and my best friends adam, emma, bryan and kevers crammed in a lift, we went to a new night club and thought it was amazing it had a lift and rode in it at least 8 times lol*



How drunk do you have to be before _an ordinary lift_ is amazing and you ride in it just because it's there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

I guess it might possibly be the location that makes it amazing...


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> How drunk do you have to be before _an ordinary lift_ is amazing and you ride in it just because it's there?


well, they're all still standing, so they can't be that drunk.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 23, 2007)

A few new ones of me performing in the "F-Factor" as one quarter of BABA last night. We didn't win... but look at me singing my wee heart out! Sis's jeans are still too tight on me


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 23, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *this is me and my best friends adam, emma, bryan and kevers crammed in a lift, we went to a new night club and thought it was amazing it had a lift and rode in it at least 8 times lol*


Looks like a blast. I will agree with CC, your hair looks perfect. Teach me your ways!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Dec 23, 2007)

CandySmooch you are beautiful, and your son is adorable!

Bexy, you're just a sexy babe!

Ok, so both are recent pics, however this weekend i decided to try brunette for the first time in my life.
Still not sure what i think about it...Opinions are welcome!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 23, 2007)

OMG... your eyes are stunning....




BeckaBoo said:


> CandySmooch you are beautiful, and your son is adorable!
> 
> Bexy, you're just a sexy babe!
> 
> ...


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 23, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> CandySmooch you are beautiful, and your son is adorable!
> 
> Ok, so both are recent pics, however this weekend i decided to try brunette for the first time in my life.
> Still not sure what i think about it...Opinions are welcome!



Thanks shugga! And OMG you are totally hotter as a brunette! I think blonde is way overplayed - this coming from a fellow blonde too - I recently went Auburn from Honey Blonde - although I tend to go with lighter shades in the spring/summer and darker shades in the winter. 

I love it and think you look fabulous!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 23, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> CandySmooch you are beautiful, and your son is adorable!
> 
> Bexy, you're just a sexy babe!
> 
> ...



Holy crap! Sexy vixen alert! I'm not into women but.... lets make out.


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 23, 2007)

Can I post a recent pic of my adorable baby boy?? 

Then there's one of me, hubby & son.

The other of the 3 babies are my son, my sister & brother's new kids. We were all pregnant at the same time. I was due in July, my sister had hers in August, & my SIL had hers in September. My mom is eatin' this shit up with all the new grand babies so close together. 

View attachment clayton.jpg


View attachment clayton2.jpg


View attachment sullivans.jpg


View attachment babies2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2007)

Wonderful pics and beautiful children , Candy


----------



## BeckaBoo (Dec 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> OMG... your eyes are stunning....



Aww thanks Violet, you're a total honey.x



CandySmooch said:


> Thanks shugga! And OMG you are totally hotter as a brunette! I think blonde is way overplayed - this coming from a fellow blonde too - I recently went Auburn from Honey Blonde - although I tend to go with lighter shades in the spring/summer and darker shades in the winter.
> 
> I love it and think you look fabulous!



Cheers Candy, thank you for the sweet compliments, i'm sure i'll end up back as a blondie, especially in summer like you said, but i'm gonna experiment with the darker looks for now, though being a natural blonde it is kinda scary!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 23, 2007)

Here are a few new ones of me. Most of mine have friends or bf in them and I'm not sure how they would feel about me posting a pic with them in it..so you're gonna have to just look at me, sorry  I think i was in November...the weekend we booked our wedding venue. The one by the water...OMG it was FREEZING out there that day! LOL But the sunset was so pretty, we didnt want to stop taking pictures.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Dec 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Holy crap! Sexy vixen alert! I'm not into women but.... lets make out.




Ha! Bird, do not even joke! I want you BAD! I'll be on the next train down south in a matter of minutes! Lol...


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 23, 2007)

Here are a few new ones of me. Most of mine have friends or bf in them and I'm not sure how they would feel about me posting a pic with them in it..so you're gonna have to just look at me, sorry  I think i was in November...the weekend we booked our wedding venue. The one by the water...OMG it was FREEZING out there that day! LOL But the sunset was so pretty, we didnt want to stop taking pictures. And I had throw in the one with me in my home made "nose cozy"!!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't know what I did wrong..didnt mean to show up twice. Sorry!!:doh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 23, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> Ha! Bird, do not even joke! I want you BAD! I'll be on the next train down south in a matter of minutes! Lol...



Oh its on! hehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Here are a few new ones of me. Most of mine have friends or bf in them and I'm not sure how they would feel about me posting a pic with them in it..so you're gonna have to just look at me, sorry  I think i was in November...the weekend we booked our wedding venue. The one by the water...OMG it was FREEZING out there that day! LOL But the sunset was so pretty, we didnt want to stop taking pictures. And I had throw in the one with me in my home made "nose cozy"!!





Goofy, that one in front of the leaves and the other in front of the ocean- those are awesome pics! Looking good Lady


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 23, 2007)

I found out today that i can turn my web cam black and white...











Sorry if those are huge...I resized them like 3 times...doh.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 23, 2007)

mszwebs said:


> I found out today that i can turn my web cam black and white...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty~! I love black and white pics,,,,,they always look classic!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 23, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Very pretty~! I love black and white pics,,,,,they always look classic!



Thanks! I was super excited to find that function...lol. I like Black and White a lot as well.


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> How drunk do you have to be before _an ordinary lift_ is amazing and you ride in it just because it's there?



*as drunk as a skunk thats all im sayin *


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A few new ones of me performing in the "F-Factor" as one quarter of BABA last night. We didn't win... but look at me singing my wee heart out! Sis's jeans are still too tight on me



_*avec wig no doubt *_


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 23, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> CandySmooch you are beautiful, and your son is adorable!
> 
> Bexy, you're just a sexy babe!
> 
> ...



OMG :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::wubu: You look soooo sexy in both!!! WOW I dont even know what to say:doh: but i like the brown better 
O yea Sasha.. I totally agree whith what you said lol

PAT


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 23, 2007)

I forgot to post a recent pic of me lol It was mostly cause i was awestruck and stuck in a trance for a few minutes lol these are really new, but i just became a member 2 days ago sooo all my other pics are new too


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 24, 2007)

Love the picture of you by the red leaves goofy!


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> CandySmooch you are beautiful, and your son is adorable!
> 
> Bexy, you're just a sexy babe!
> 
> ...


*
thank u very much but you YOU are stunning!! you should model, seriously!*


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> well, they're all still standing, so they can't be that drunk.



*leaning, not standing lol!!! xo*


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I guess it might possibly be the location that makes it amazing...


*
it was! it was a NIGHTCLUB!! does that amaze only me lol??*


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A few new ones of me performing in the "F-Factor" as one quarter of BABA last night. We didn't win... but look at me singing my wee heart out! Sis's jeans are still too tight on me


*
you didnt win!!!!? thats a sin! where was it?*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 24, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> you didnt win!!!!? thats a sin! where was it?*


Castlewellan GAC. Harry, Conor, Leanne & I were representing the bar staff. Other teams were representing the club committee, hurlers, footballers & ladies. One of the hurling teams won it (& deservedly so), they put on a lot of fake tan & performed as 50 Cent, Nate Dogg & other rappers. 

Here's a few more I just found:

Victory Pose






Maxx makes rude gestures to the "judges" off-camera





Conor fixes his boobs


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 24, 2007)

These are from a few minutes ago... me and my (soon to be 14 years old) nephew... goofing... and him by the tree.....  He's spending Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with me! YAY! Yeah he's kinda tall.... around 5'6"... and my tree is 9 ft.... so he's a big boy!!  Merry Christmas!! 

View attachment mefrank_1.jpg


View attachment mefrank_2.jpg


View attachment frank_1.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are from a few minutes ago... me and my (soon to be 14 years old) nephew... goofing... and him by the tree.....  He's spending Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with me! YAY! Yeah he's kinda tall.... around 5'6"... and my tree is 9 ft.... so he's a big boy!!  Merry Christmas!!



You have a very nice tree. I have no idea when the last time I even had one was...lol. It MUST be at least 8 years...

Merry Christmas


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you!! It's great when it's done...but the process is a bitch.... LOLOL



mszwebs said:


> You have a very nice tree. I have no idea when the last time I even had one was...lol. It MUST be at least 8 years...
> 
> Merry Christmas


----------



## mimosa (Dec 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are from a few minutes ago... me and my (soon to be 14 years old) nephew... goofing... and him by the tree.....  He's spending Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with me! YAY! Yeah he's kinda tall.... around 5'6"... and my tree is 9 ft.... so he's a big boy!!  Merry Christmas!!



awww...you two are cutie pies.:happy:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you!!! He's my baby.... I love him like he was my own! 




mimosa said:


> awww...you two are cutie pies.:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are from a few minutes ago... me and my (soon to be 14 years old) nephew... goofing... and him by the tree.....  He's spending Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with me! YAY! Yeah he's kinda tall.... around 5'6"... and my tree is 9 ft.... so he's a big boy!!  Merry Christmas!!




OoOOoOo I remember you talking about him! It's wonderful to get to see him now, too 
Beautiful nephew- you two look so loving together 




@ Pat - you have the perfect smile, Mr Man


----------



## furious styles (Dec 25, 2007)

grr

uh merry christmas btw


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 25, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *this is me and my best friends adam, emma, bryan and kevers crammed in a lift, we went to a new night club and thought it was amazing it had a lift and rode in it at least 8 times lol*



your friend emma is QUITE adorable!!!! your not to bad yourself


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 25, 2007)

Awww thank you.... he's my best pal... I love him to death!! We've had a great few days... and I'm sooo looking forward to the rest of the week with him! :wubu:

Thanks!! and Merry Christmas!! 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoOo I remember you talking about him! It's wonderful to get to see him now, too
> Beautiful nephew- you two look so loving together


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 25, 2007)

i didnt get to take lots of pics tonight when we opened our presents, i felt really tired but i got to take a few of me, hopefully tommorrow i will get lots more. Here they are:

I was really proud of my make-up! Its sooo christmasy!..lol!














dont know whats going on with this weird face i made but its funny..:doh:





and this pic i was trying to take a good make-up pic but the way it turned out i like it, this picture shows how i feel right now. im going through a rough time, and i feel really down. So this picture refects exactly that.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2007)

aprildain said:


> I thought I'd share mine as well.




Very pretty. You have beautiful hair.


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 25, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> grr
> 
> uh merry christmas btw



your hair is how you say, le amazing.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 25, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i didnt get to take lots of pics tonight when we opened our presents, i felt really tired but i got to take a few of me, hopefully tommorrow i will get lots more. Here they are:
> 
> I was really proud of my make-up! Its sooo christmasy!..lol!
> 
> ...




Girl. Your make-up = awesome  Merry Christmas!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 25, 2007)

Pic of me with the love of my life, taken last Thursday (right before he had tubes put in his ears ... he'd been given some happy drugs, and was pretty zoned out ... nearly as much as I was at 6 in the freakin' morning with no coffee percolating in my system):


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 25, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i didnt get to take lots of pics tonight when we opened our presents, i felt really tired but i got to take a few of me, hopefully tommorrow i will get lots more. Here they are:
> 
> I was really proud of my make-up! Its sooo christmasy!..lol!
> 
> ...



Oh, those lips:bow::smitten::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 25, 2007)

What a cutie patootie!!! He's an absolute doll!!!! How's he doing with the tubes??




TraciJo67 said:


> Pic of me with the love of my life, taken last Thursday (right before he had tubes put in his ears ... he'd been given some happy drugs, and was pretty zoned out ... nearly as much as I was at 6 in the freakin' morning with no coffee percolating in my system):


----------



## Regular Bill (Dec 25, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are from a few minutes ago... me and my (soon to be 14 years old) nephew... goofing... and him by the tree.....  He's spending Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with me! YAY! Yeah he's kinda tall.... around 5'6"... and my tree is 9 ft.... so he's a big boy!!  Merry Christmas!!





That second photo of your's is goofy.... I like goofy!!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!


Bill


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Bill!! I like goofy too! 

Merry Christmas to you too!!






Regular Bill said:


> That second photo of your's is goofy.... I like goofy!!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Bill


----------



## love dubh (Dec 25, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> CandySmooch you are beautiful, and your son is adorable!
> 
> Bexy, you're just a sexy babe!
> 
> ...



+1. The brunette and the bangs look much better on you. The blonde and your pale skin just make you look washed out, with a layer of makeup. The darker color gives a little...je ne sais quoi...to your face and pulls together the look, even with the same makeup!


----------



## Britannia (Dec 25, 2007)

These are leftovers from Thanksgiving... I took a bunch of pretty ones last night that I'll post once I get back to the States.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 25, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Pic of me with the love of my life, taken last Thursday (right before he had tubes put in his ears ... he'd been given some happy drugs, and was pretty zoned out ... nearly as much as I was at 6 in the freakin' morning with no coffee percolating in my system):



What a cutie pie. I swear, he has the biggest eyes. I hope his surgery went well. Those ear issues are misserable on little ones.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Pic of me with the love of my life, taken last Thursday (right before he had tubes put in his ears ... he'd been given some happy drugs, and was pretty zoned out ... nearly as much as I was at 6 in the freakin' morning with no coffee percolating in my system):



Beautiful sweet child- no wonder he's the love of your life


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

Britannia said:


> These are leftovers from Thanksgiving... I took a bunch of pretty ones last night that I'll post once I get back to the States.



Are these of you and your Mom? Great photos of a beautiful family


----------



## furious styles (Dec 25, 2007)

i got the best christmas present ever, i've wanted one of those british army style sweaters foreverrrrr .. it's got the little pads on the shoulders and elbows and everything .. wheeee


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 25, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i got the best christmas present ever, i've wanted one of those british army style sweaters foreverrrrr .. it's got the little pads on the shoulders and elbows and everything .. wheeee



Is my vice president buff or something? 
FLEX THE MUSCLE!!! *Strikes a pose*


----------



## furious styles (Dec 25, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Is my vice president buff or something?
> FLEX THE MUSCLE!!! *Strikes a pose*



ah well you know, i does my bests.

blaze/doom is still the best sounding presidential ticket of ALL TIME.


i'm also your bodyguard. we're cutting staff.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 25, 2007)

nothing special but it's me


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 25, 2007)

Britannia said:


> These are leftovers from Thanksgiving... I took a bunch of pretty ones last night that I'll post once I get back to the States.



Awww.... you and your mom look so cute together! You can just see the happiness between you two...


----------



## mimosa (Dec 25, 2007)

Britannia said:


> These are leftovers from Thanksgiving... I took a bunch of pretty ones last night that I'll post once I get back to the States.





ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> nothing special but it's me



Nice pics!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 25, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i didnt get to take lots of pics tonight when we opened our presents, i felt really tired but i got to take a few of me, hopefully tommorrow i will get lots more. Here they are:
> 
> I was really proud of my make-up! Its sooo christmasy!..lol!
> 
> ...



Very very pretty, my friend! I bet you were rocking around the Christmas tree...


----------



## toddjohnson (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas, as a present, I'm offering a pic from few nights ago... comments appreciated


If I were more dims forum savvy, I'd make the official keep the long hair or donate it to kids with cancer poll...

ladies... your vote is on...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 25, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i got the best christmas present ever, i've wanted one of those british army style sweaters foreverrrrr .. it's got the little pads on the shoulders and elbows and everything .. wheeee



How very English Patient of you!


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 25, 2007)

Define the word 'muscular': mfdoom.
He actually looks a lot like Johnny Depp in that picture.


----------



## Ash (Dec 25, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i got the best christmas present ever, i've wanted one of those british army style sweaters foreverrrrr .. it's got the little pads on the shoulders and elbows and everything .. wheeee



It's called a wooley pulley. 

Random knowledge.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2007)

toddjohnson said:


> Merry Christmas, as a present, I'm offering a pic from few nights ago... comments appreciated
> 
> 
> If I were more dims forum savvy, I'd make the official keep the long hair or donate it to kids with cancer poll...
> ...




I have no opinion on the hair since I don't have a short hair pic to compare- but is that second pic on a subway? Just curious....


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> It's called a wooley pulley.
> 
> Random knowledge.




I'm not convinced that's purely "random", miss.

And yeah, I love those sweaters. My first serious guy (a UK-er) had a black one... and he was a pilot, and well... yeah, it was perfect for him.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Nice pics!


 well thank you i appreciate that


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 26, 2007)

From yesterday!


----------



## Tad (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> From yesterday!



That smile of yours kills me every time I see it (I mean that in a good way!). I bet that smile can get you out of all sorts of trouble *L* Not that you would ever be trouble.....


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks!
Everyone seems to compliment my smile lately. :happy:

And of course I never get in trouble. I'm an angel! *holds tinfoil halo above head*
You cannot deny such authenticity!


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Dec 26, 2007)

That's me in London around month ago 



All the best !


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> That's me in London around month ago
> 
> 
> 
> All the best !




Why does it seem that all the Euro guys on this board are all so smoking hot? :wubu:


----------



## furious styles (Dec 26, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Define the word 'muscular': mfdoom.
> He actually looks a lot like Johnny Depp in that picture.



look up muscular in the dictionary if you're interested in the definition. my picture should be there if it's an updated copy.

people keep saying that, but i _wish_ it were true. i got it the last time i let my hair go and grew some stupid patchy facial hair too. XD



Ashley said:


> It's called a wooley pulley.
> 
> Random knowledge.



nice. *adds to brain files*


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

Look up muscular and you'll find this 






Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom ... lol, just kidding, I dont think im out of shape, BUT I'm not super muscular eather 

Patrick


----------



## furious styles (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Look up muscular and you'll find this ..



still look better with your shirt off than me. i've got pretty good mass (bi's are 16 inches) but all the muscle definition of an amoeba.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 26, 2007)

ssbbwsarehot said:


> YAY a full body picture from Latinshygirl!



lol!....thanks for the YAY! I know what you mean though im still kinda all worried about me posting them but being on dimensions has helped me alot to be comfortable with myself as i am......SO thanks once again for the yay, its appreciated!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 26, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Oh, those lips:bow::smitten::kiss2::wubu:



:wubu:~~~~GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> OMG :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::wubu: You look soooo sexy in both!!! WOW I dont even know what to say:doh: but i like the brown better
> O yea Sasha.. I totally agree whith what you said lol
> 
> PAT



Thanks Pat, you're very sweet, loveing your pics to!x



love dubh said:


> +1. The brunette and the bangs look much better on you. The blonde and your pale skin just make you look washed out, with a layer of makeup. The darker color gives a little...je ne sais quoi...to your face and pulls together the look, even with the same makeup!



Je ne sais quoi eh? Well thank you very much Miss Dubh, yor're quite the sexy one yourself!



bexylicious said:


> *
> thank u very much but you YOU are stunning!! you should model, seriously!*



Cheers Bexy. Model? Naw...lol, definatly don't make the grade for that kinda thingy...Bit to coy perhaps...lol.x


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 26, 2007)

my friend denise known as calaverita and I , we hung out last night and for the first time she did my make-up, she did an excellent job if i may say so myself. here are some of the pics:













and last but not least my FUNNY SMILE!


----------



## bexy (Dec 26, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> your friend emma is QUITE adorable!!!! your not to bad yourself


*
i will be sure to tell her! and thank u for my compliment too *


----------



## bexy (Dec 26, 2007)

*another one of me in a top i just love but its a bit short to go out in...doesnt mean i cant wear it for my cutie tho *

*
edit: it says "stop hating", message to the skinny girls hating on my curves mmmhmmmmmmm* 

View attachment PICT1412.JPG


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

you all look so effin' cute :happy: keep em' coming!

The first one is a pic of me and my bro. We drink...that's how we survive the family gatherings (no, really)
The second is me showing off one of my christmas presents. I hate having my picture taken...can you tell? lol


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 26, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you all look so effin' cute :happy: keep em' coming!
> 
> The first one is a pic of me and my bro. We drink...that's how we survive the family gatherings (no, really)
> The second is me showing off one of my christmas presents. I hate having my picture taken...can you tell? lol



first of all your brother is very cute, i love his eyes....and i love your outfit. really nice pictures


----------



## Ash (Dec 26, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you all look so effin' cute :happy: keep em' coming!
> 
> The first one is a pic of me and my bro. We drink...that's how we survive the family gatherings (no, really)
> The second is me showing off one of my christmas presents. I hate having my picture taken...can you tell? lol



You're adorable! I think this is the first pic I've ever seen of you.


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> first of all your brother is very cute, i love his eyes....and i love your outfit. really nice pictures



hehe...i'm sure he'd be happy to hear that
and thanks! 




Ashley said:


> You're adorable! I think this is the first pic I've ever seen of you.



aww..thanks Ashley  i usually delete them after 2 sec so i guess that's why


----------



## BeckaBoo (Dec 26, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you all look so effin' cute :happy: keep em' coming!
> 
> The first one is a pic of me and my bro. We drink...that's how we survive the family gatherings (no, really)
> The second is me showing off one of my christmas presents. I hate having my picture taken...can you tell? lol




Awwww, how cute are you! LOVE the outfit....:wubu:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 26, 2007)

ok i went ape with my cam hope you like there is even 2 with my uniform on


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok... two more from same trip:












Cheers!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I hate having my picture taken...can you tell? lol



... which iiiiii don't exactly understand, because you're fucking gorgeous. really. 

i think i can officially post on the crush thread now. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok i went ape with my cam hope you like there is even 2 with my uniform on




Looking good :batting:


----------



## Aliena (Dec 27, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> These are from a few minutes ago... me and my (soon to be 14 years old) nephew... goofing... and him by the tree.....  He's spending Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with me! YAY! Yeah he's kinda tall.... around 5'6"... and my tree is 9 ft.... so he's a big boy!!  Merry Christmas!!



These are great pics! You both look like you're having great fun! I hope you both had a very nice Christmas!


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you all look so effin' cute :happy: keep em' coming!
> 
> The first one is a pic of me and my bro. We drink...that's how we survive the family gatherings (no, really)
> The second is me showing off one of my christmas presents. I hate having my picture taken...can you tell? lol



*ur bloody mad not wanting ur pic took, any pics i have ever seen of u are stunning, you have no idea how pretty u are!!!! *slaps u on the wrist*
*


----------



## Aliena (Dec 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Pic of me with the love of my life, taken last Thursday (right before he had tubes put in his ears ... he'd been given some happy drugs, and was pretty zoned out ... nearly as much as I was at 6 in the freakin' morning with no coffee percolating in my system):



Oh Traci, he's soooooo adorable. He keeps getting cuter and cuter! I'm certain he's broken the cuter-O-meter by now. He's such a ham! I hope you all had a nice Christmas!


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

mediaboy said:


> your hair is how you say, le amazing.



*me thinks ur a very cute boy especially due to the specs! :smitten:*


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 27, 2007)

you are really cute Bexy


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looking good :batting:



Thank you kindly


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> you are really cute Bexy



*thank u indeedy  *


----------



## bexy (Dec 27, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> That's me in London around month ago
> All the best !



*LOl all the best is my catchphrase!! anyways, i just realised u were jumping in this pic lol! where in ireland u from? im in the north in good ole belfast !*


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 27, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> nothing special but it's me



Cute pics.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 27, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Ok... two more from same trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These are really neat photos!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 27, 2007)

aprildain said:


> Cute pics.


Awww thanks I'm starting to feel loved usually I'm the one ignored


----------



## Suze (Dec 27, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> Awwww, how cute are you! LOVE the outfit....:wubu:





cold comfort said:


> ... which iiiiii don't exactly understand, because you're fucking gorgeous. really.
> 
> i think i can officially post on the crush thread now. :wubu:





bexylicious said:


> *ur bloody mad not wanting ur pic took, any pics i have ever seen of u are stunning, you have no idea how pretty u are!!!! *slaps u on the wrist*
> *



Srsly guysblushiddyblushblushhush!

Just to clarify: I cant keep a serious face when someone takes a picture. I look dreadful 90% of the time because I screw my face up
Same goes too my brother (he looks much better irlthat lucky bastard!)

Thanks a lot btw :blush:


----------



## ActionPif (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, ok. So I got a new camera for Christmas, and I've been wreaking visual havoc ever since. It's NOT quite a camera that is easy to do the "MySpace Mirror Shot" picture though, but I did my darndest!






Wow, a vaguely normal picture of me...besides the camera, of course. 






Bah! Confronting my arch-nemesis!


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Well, ok. So I got a new camera for Christmas, and I've been wreaking visual havoc ever since. It's NOT quite a camera that is easy to do the "MySpace Mirror Shot" picture though, but I did my darndest!
> 
> Bah! Confronting my arch-nemesis!



LOVE that second one. It's like you're sneaking up on yourself. Very Spy vs. Spy.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> LOVE that second one. It's like you're sneaking up on yourself. Very Spy vs. Spy.



Haha, dammit that's exactly what I was about to say.


That was...really...sneaky...


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, dammit that's exactly what I was about to say.
> 
> 
> That was...really...sneaky...



I win!

Also...I was going to rep you earlier for something. But I don't remember what. So the rep will be withheld until you say something more memorable.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I win!
> 
> Also...I was going to rep you earlier for something. But I don't remember what. So the rep will be withheld until you say something more memorable.



Dude what?! No don't say shit like that and then not tell me what it was!!! AAAARRGHHH!

Dammit now I sound like someone else I know


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

dearest actionpif.

i'm really happy to hear that all that greenery surrounding you in your photographs were not brussel sprouts.

but since they are trees ... that would be rather, uh, garden-y, wouldn't it?!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Dude what?! No don't say shit like that and then not tell me what it was!!! AAAARRGHHH!
> 
> Dammit now I sound like someone else I know



listen. it's not that i'm a particular whiner. i'm just saying, that's a RULE.


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Dude what?! No don't say shit like that and then not tell me what it was!!! AAAARRGHHH!
> 
> Dammit now I sound like someone else I know



I believe it was the airline rant. Because I have similar aggression. 

Whiner!

And if I were to rep Miss CC, it'd be because I have a ragin' girl-crush on her.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> listen. it's not that i'm a particular whiner. i'm just saying, that's a RULE.



Who said I was talking about you?









.......oh wait, yes I was 


But quite frankly I haven't heard you complain about any prior instance eh? 

(I so could have used white text for that)


----------



## Britannia (Dec 27, 2007)

I decided to get all artistic and moody.

And yes, I'm taking applications for new boys (and girls :batting who want date. 

View attachment 2141509443_ed9194637d_o.jpg


View attachment 2142294834_eb7b48d9b5_o.jpg


View attachment 2142297772_26714611c2_o.jpg


View attachment 2142302984_a64e977d55_o.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 27, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I decided to get all artistic and moody.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking applications for new boys (and girls :batting who want date.


 

I love the second shot.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> And if I were to rep Miss CC, it'd be because I have a ragin' girl-crush on her.



I'm going to completely break character here and say this:

That's hot. 

But who doesn't have a girl-crush on her? Wait, girl-crush? Uhh..what?


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I believe it was the airline rant. Because I have similar aggression.
> 
> Whiner!
> 
> And if I were to rep Miss CC, it'd be because I have a ragin' girl-crush on her.



!!! why do we not have a drooling emoticon?! seriously?!?! 

this'll have to do: :wubu:



themadhatter said:


> I'm going to completely break character here and say this:
> 
> That's hot.
> 
> But who doesn't have a girl-crush on her? Wait, girl-crush? Uhh..what?




ahhhh shoooo guys. i was all ready to go and duke it out a bit and then you turn around and make a gal blush. shuuuucks!

:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Well, ok. So I got a new camera for Christmas, and I've been wreaking visual havoc ever since. It's NOT quite a camera that is easy to do the "MySpace Mirror Shot" picture though, but I did my darndest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol...it's nice to put a face to those posts.......  
You have a very friendly looking face......not bad


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ahhhh shoooo guys. i was all ready to go and duke it out a bit and then you turn around and make a gal blush. shuuuucks!
> 
> :blush:



Duke it out? What? CAAATTT FIIIIGHHHHTTT!!!!! 

Just kidding.

But seriously guys, there's an official crush thread for this kind of thing...

There's also a fight thread somewhere buried in the archives.


----------



## Ash (Dec 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> But seriously guys, there's an official crush thread for this kind of thing...



Psh. You're just jealous that you can't be included in the girl-love.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Psh. You're just jealous that you can't be included in the girl-love.



Methinks you lack a sound argument.......Or I could be full of crap. Who knows. 

And for the record, I do love girls. Hahaha. So I guess that makes me included no?

BAM!


----------



## Ash (Dec 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Methinks you lack a sound argument.......Or I could be full of crap. Who knows.
> 
> And for the record, I do love girls. Hahaha. So I guess that makes me included no?
> 
> BAM!



Methinks you're still all atwitter thinking about this.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Methinks you're still all atwitter thinking about this.



Oh absolutely. Atwitter, aflutter, any word with an a- prefix and -er suffix basically.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

I confess that I really enjoy reading this thread.

... :huh:

Wait... There was another thread for confessions like this, right?


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I decided to get all artistic and moody.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking applications for new boys (and girls :batting who want date.



Siouxsie Sioux would be very proud!!!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 28, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I decided to get all artistic and moody.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking applications for new boys (and girls :batting who want date.



Britannia, those eyes are incredible. That's one application I'd love to fill out...but I'm too old..I think.

Here's one of me, yesterday. 

View attachment hi.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 28, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I decided to get all artistic and moody.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking applications for new boys (and girls :batting who want date.



Cool, and pretty.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 28, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> my friend denise known as calaverita and I , we hung out last night and for the first time she did my make-up, she did an excellent job if i may say so myself. here are some of the pics:



Wow! She did an amazing job! Very soft and beautiful color.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 28, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I decided to get all artistic and moody.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking applications for new boys (and girls :batting who want date.



Pretty, Pretty and Pretty.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 28, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> my friend denise known as calaverita and I , we hung out last night and for the first time she did my make-up, she did an excellent job if i may say so myself. here are some of the pics:
> 
> 
> and last but not least my FUNNY SMILE!



Que Bonita, Mujer! :smitten:


Tu Amiga,
Mimi


----------



## bexy (Dec 28, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I decided to get all artistic and moody.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking applications for new boys (and girls :batting who want date.



*your so gonna winnnn!!! *


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Wow! She did an amazing job! Very soft and beautiful color.



Yes i think she did an excellent job! Gracias Sasha!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's Gottfried and I for Christmas at my mother's. 

Sorry it's a bit blurry!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 28, 2007)

What a great picture!! You two look so happy!! 




ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's Gottfried and I for Christmas at my mother's.
> 
> Sorry it's a bit blurry!


----------



## Britannia (Dec 28, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> Britannia, those eyes are incredible. That's one application I'd love to fill out...but I'm too old..I think.
> 
> Here's one of me, yesterday.



With those glasses, those eyes, and that blazer...

Um...

I'm willing to change my "age limits".  :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Sooo ahhh....yeah, I'm not sure I've posted in this thread in a loooong while (or at all? I can't remember. Ah, eff it.). Anyway, here are some photos from back home over Christmas break. Obviously, we did a lot of drinking...
(yeah and in the first one I'm exhausted, just got off the plane basically. And also, one of my friends skipped out on us for like an hour...bastard didn't man up and finish his penalty appletini...bleh!) 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> What a great picture!! You two look so happy!!




Thank you, Violet!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 28, 2007)

TFG, you and G are so adorable. 

hatter, you look like someone whose name escapes me right now. a movietype person. aaargh. 

whatever, rest assured: you do look like someone.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 29, 2007)

Elle Camino- are you thinking of this guy? Cuz I'm definitely feelin a cuter version of Eddie Kaye Thomas/Finch


----------



## mimosa (Dec 29, 2007)

This is for you- .....you know who you are.
View attachment smiling.jpg


:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 29, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's Gottfried and I for Christmas at my mother's.
> 
> Sorry it's a bit blurry!




Wow, lovely pic Laura...how ya doin?? (won't let me rep ya, grrr)


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> From yesterday!



You are just too adorable....


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *another one of me in a top i just love but its a bit short to go out in...doesnt mean i cant wear it for my cutie tho *
> 
> *
> edit: it says "stop hating", message to the skinny girls hating on my curves mmmhmmmmmmm*



Bexy... you are just one hot lady. I mean, muy caliente!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 29, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I decided to get all artistic and moody.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking applications for new boys (and girls :batting who want date.



Damn it! I live too far away... 

But this pictures are awesome!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 29, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> my friend denise known as calaverita and I , we hung out last night and for the first time she did my make-up, she did an excellent job if i may say so myself. here are some of the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't say anything... she knows me like a book so she can tell what I'm gonna say...


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Elle Camino- are you thinking of this guy? Cuz I'm definitely feelin a cuter version of Eddie Kaye Thomas/Finch



Haha, yup, I've heard that before. Along with Colin Hanks (Seriously dead ringer), Topher Grace, and now recently J.D. Hahahaha. Umm...no idea who else, I can't remember.


----------



## bexy (Dec 29, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> Bexy... you are just one hot lady. I mean, muy caliente!



*why thanking you :wubu:*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 29, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you all look so effin' cute :happy: keep em' coming!
> 
> The first one is a pic of me and my bro. We drink...that's how we survive the family gatherings (no, really)
> The second is me showing off one of my christmas presents. I hate having my picture taken...can you tell? lol



Very pretty... you're not bad either, Susie


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 29, 2007)

SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
Whatcha think?


----------



## bexy (Dec 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
> Whatcha think?



*OMG u gotta fringe!?! how cute!!! love it!*


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Very pretty... you're not bad either, Susie



After some thinking...
*
Fishing for compliments: Making statements that encourage others to give you compliments. (Urban Dictionary)*
That was NOT my intention (when I pretty much forced you to look at these pictures), but we are both flattered anyway 

I’m sure he will appreciate that btw


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 29, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *OMG u gotta fringe!?! how cute!!! love it!*



Haha, thanks. Yeah I forgot you guys call it fringe. My hair dresser was a tad confused by the term bangs.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Dec 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
> Whatcha think?




Awesome, love it, the fringe really suits you, frames your face an makes you look super cute - well, not that you didn't already, but more so!

I am experiencing total hair envy! It looks so glossy and healthy too!
Are you pleased with it?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 29, 2007)

BeckaBoo said:


> Awesome, love it, the fringe really suits you, frames your face an makes you look super cute - well, not that you didn't already, but more so!
> 
> I am experiencing total hair envy! It looks so glossy and healthy too!
> Are you pleased with it?



Yeah  I think he did a great job. I was nervous at first but I'm happy now.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. *Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's*. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
> Whatcha think?



ahahahahahahaha GIRL I LOVE IT! that looks *DAMN hot *on you!!! so now we need to start up TWO gangs: the fast fingers slow brain gang, AND the trendsetters. i swear, anytime i go to do something to my hair ... i will guarantee you'll either have had it done a couple weeks ago or will be a week behind me. how funny!

here's my rack-- i mean, new bangs/fringe.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 29, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ahahahahahahaha GIRL I LOVE IT! that looks *DAMN hot *on you!!! so now we need to start up TWO gangs: the fast fingers slow brain gang, AND the trendsetters. i swear, anytime i go to do something to my hair ... i will guarantee you'll either have had it done a couple weeks ago or will be a week behind me. how funny!
> 
> here's my rack-- i mean, new bangs/fringe.



Woot woot! Your rack is hot.... I mean your bangs.... yes... your bangs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
> Whatcha think?




Oh wow gorgeous! I think this is your best pic ever


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute hair, Sasha!



Just me, playing around on my new toy... 

View attachment Photo 1.jpg


View attachment Photo 10.jpg


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 29, 2007)

LOVE it!!!!




BigCutieSasha said:


> SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
> Whatcha think?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 29, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute hair, Sasha!
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, playing around on my new toy...



Lovely pics sweetie! Would this new toy be a Mac?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 29, 2007)

You are such a pretty woman!!! :wubu:




ashmamma84 said:


> Cute hair, Sasha!
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, playing around on my new toy...


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
> Whatcha think?



I love the new look, Its looks great


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 30, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute hair, Sasha!
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, playing around on my new toy...


Oh, Honey....

You look so fabulous!! Such cuteness!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sasha, CC, and Ashmamma84... may I just say that you ladies are just supah foxy!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute hair, Sasha!
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, playing around on my new toy...



There's that sweet, sweet smile!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Red (Dec 30, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
> Whatcha think?





Excellent barnet, you and your barrel brush will never be parted! The colour is gorgeous too. Cant wait for my hair to even itself up a bit so I can have my fringe cut back in. I think I miss it mainly for its 'foundation saving qualities'


----------



## mossystate (Dec 30, 2007)

Red said:


> I think I miss it mainly for its 'foundation saving qualities'




*LOL*

So very true! My hair is fine and I can't do much of anything with it. I know that since my bangs will sometimes come away from the sides of my forehead, I will apply foundation there, but, nothing much above my eyebrows and the rest of the forehead....so funny!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO I have been thinking about this for a while now. Decided to give myself a big ol' birthday present and get a hair cut. Just realizing how similar it is to miss Cold Comfort's. I guess we have awesome taste. hehe
> Whatcha think?



Excellent!!! You Big Cuties are hot.


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Dec 30, 2007)

nice cut sasha!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute hair, Sasha!
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, playing around on my new toy...




I think I might have to go list you as a crush in the other thread- looking good  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

Gspoon said:


>



At risk of scaring you away........... :bow: :batting:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 30, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> You are just too adorable....



Merci beaucoup! :wubu:

Also, LOVE the hair Sasha! Very cute!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 30, 2007)

here is some more i was gonna put it in the hot boy thread but i don't think i meet that criteria i hope you don't mind


----------



## mimosa (Dec 30, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> here is some more i was gonna put it in the hot boy thread but i don't think i meet that criteria i hope you don't mind



All I have to say is....:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 30, 2007)

so yea i hope the pic shows up... i tried attaching it instead of using imagshack

Yea so id didnt work... shit

ok well i got the imageshack.....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! You all know how to make a woman feel good. 


And Sasha...you are correct! It was one of my Xmas gifts and I'm officially obsessed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> here is some more i was gonna put it in the hot boy thread but i don't think i meet that criteria i hope you don't mind



You can do the hot boy thread.......or even better is the gentleman's thread over on the weight board


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You can do the hot boy thread.......or even better is the gentleman's thread over on the weight board



thank you i really appreciate that alot


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

*pic of my "bangs" lol, im growing them so i can have them cut perfectly straight for when i get my braids put in and go all goth lol!* 

View attachment PICT1345.JPG


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *pic of my "bangs" lol, im growing them so i can have them cut perfectly straight for when i get my braids put in and go all goth lol!*



*supah glomps*


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> *supah glomps*



*whats a glomp!?!?*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 30, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *whats a glomp!?!?*


Not a very flattering sounding word, is it bexy?


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Not a very flattering sounding word, is it bexy?



*no! thats why i wanted to check, hoping it was some very flattering slang i wasnt savvy on....still ive been called worse lol!*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 30, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *whats a glomp!?!?*


Here's what Wikapedia says:

_Glomping is a form of greeting used mainly among North American otaku. A typical "glomp" involves bear hugging someone, tackling them, and latching on tightly, though not enough to intentionally hurt the recipient. It has since expanded into slang amongst otaku, primarily on IRC, chat rooms, and Internet forums as an extended form of greeting...._


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Here's what Wikapedia says:
> 
> _Glomping is a form of greeting used mainly among North American otaku. A typical "glomp" involves bear hugging someone, tackling them, and latching on tightly, though not enough to intentionally hurt the recipient. It has since expanded into slang amongst otaku, primarily on IRC, chat rooms, and Internet forums as an extended form of greeting...._



*ahh so maybe it means like "super hello with a big hug?"*


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> here is some more i was gonna put it in the hot boy thread but i don't think i meet that criteria i hope you don't mind


*
nice pics and i love ur coat!! i need one like that for the weather here! *


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 30, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *ahh so maybe it means like "super hello with a big hug?"*


Don't forget the tackling and latching on. LOL!


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Don't forget the tackling and latching on. LOL!



*lol i forgot about that bit!! oh well, still a compliment!! heehee!*


----------



## Checksum Panic (Dec 31, 2007)

It's dawned on me, I haven't posted in sometime, so here are some recents, posted using that interwebz the kids are all a buzz about these days.

View attachment n516094807_374549_6455.jpg


These two are during a recent snow storm, where some friends and I played board games till 5am (what else you gunna do?), so please ignore the crazy red eye!

View attachment n522720060_1872789_4258.jpg


View attachment n522720060_1872791_4790.jpg


Have a good New Years kids!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 31, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> It's dawned on me, I haven't posted in sometime, so here are some recents, posted using that interwebz the kids are all a buzz about these days.
> 
> View attachment 33475
> 
> ...



You are one handsome Dude!....


----------



## mimosa (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to agree with my friend Phoebe. You are cute. Happy New Year.




latinshygirl92377 said:


> You are one handsome Dude!....





Checksum Panic said:


> It's dawned on me, I haven't posted in sometime, so here are some recents, posted using that interwebz the kids are all a buzz about these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krazyk1372 (Dec 31, 2007)

I am new to this site but thought I would join in on the fun and post some pics of myself. Tried to choose a variety and all are very recent.  

View attachment mb2007.jpg


View attachment img_0150.jpg


View attachment dec 07-1.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2007)

krazyk1372 said:


> I am new to this site but thought I would join in on the fun and post some pics of myself. Tried to choose a variety and all are very recent.



You're pretty, ma'am!  :smitten:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

krazyk1372 said:


> I am new to this site but thought I would join in on the fun and post some pics of myself. Tried to choose a variety and all are very recent.



Very nice pics!! you seem like a beautiful girl, and your new here.... welcome!! i hope your liking it? and keep posting, the people are great! I'm kinda new too (like a week old) but I've gotten pretty familiar with a lot of people 

PAT


----------



## krazyk1372 (Dec 31, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> You're pretty, ma'am!  :smitten:



Thank you. I apprecite the compliment.


----------



## Ash (Dec 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hatter, you look like someone whose name escapes me right now. a movietype person. aaargh.
> 
> whatever, rest assured: you do look like someone.



Zach Braff. Except with attitude...

Turd.


----------



## krazyk1372 (Dec 31, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Very nice pics!! you seem like a beautiful girl, and your new here.... welcome!! i hope your liking it? and keep posting, the people are great! I'm kinda new too (like a week old) but I've gotten pretty familiar with a lot of people
> 
> PAT



Thanks Pat! Yes i stumbled across this site only yesterday and so far I have had a warm welcome. I truly feel at home! lol If I may say, your a hottie!:blush:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

krazyk1372 said:


> Thanks Pat! Yes i stumbled across this site only yesterday and so far I have had a warm welcome. I truly feel at home! lol If I may say, your a hottie!:blush:



Well thank you... oddly enough I feel like I really relate a few of the women here, lol.... I have never really saw myself as attractive.. I just though i was the average joe, and I was happy that i wasnt completely ugly, I still sorta feel that way, but I'm starting feeling better about who I am now, and i feel very at home here too


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

krazyk1372 said:


> I am new to this site but thought I would join in on the fun and post some pics of myself. Tried to choose a variety and all are very recent.



Uh oh, I think I may develop a crush.:smitten: Welcome!!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 31, 2007)

krazyk1372 said:


> I am new to this site but thought I would join in on the fun and post some pics of myself. Tried to choose a variety and all are very recent.





pat70327 said:


> Well thank you... oddly enough I feel like I really relate a few of the women here, lol.... I have never really saw myself as attractive.. I just though i was the average joe, and I was happy that i wasnt completely ugly, I still sorta feel that way, but I'm starting feeling better about who I am now, and i feel very at home here too



First of all KrazyK you are very pretty! Secondly welcome to dims, im kinda new too and the people on here have been great to me. And thirdly Pat you are a sweety and you are a hotty as well so feel great about yourself!


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> First of all KrazyK you are very pretty! Secondly welcome to dims, im kinda new too and the people on here have been great to me. And thirdly Pat you are a sweety and you are a hotty as well so feel great about yourself!



Well thanks for the kind words  and you are a hotty and a so so Sweety as well  keep up the good work


----------



## krazyk1372 (Dec 31, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Uh oh, I think I may develop a crush.:smitten: Welcome!!!


 
Awww thanxs, I am flattered. :wubu:



latinshygirl92377 said:


> First of all KrazyK you are very pretty! Secondly welcome to dims, im kinda new too and the people on here have been great to me. And thirdly Pat you are a sweety and you are a hotty as well so feel great about yourself!



Latin, 
Thanks for the compliments. I have read several of your post and I think you are beautiful and vry self confident. Actually i would have never showed a full body shot of myself, but i saw your confidence so i said, why not? Keep up the good work pretty lady.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well its late so I'm board so I"m posting a pic.......... and theres nothing you can do about it, so there!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 31, 2007)

thank you krazyK. 
And here are my recent pics from today, went out to dinner we my family and my best friend and took some pics. I felt good!oh and i did alot of flirting with the waiters....haha!






this was on the way to dinner.





this is me and my beautiful neice.





and someone took our picture while we were playing around, shes always kissing and hugging me, im her cuddly bear...lol.

Happy New Year to Everyone!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> thank you krazyK.
> And here are my recent pics from today, went out to dinner we my family and my best friend and took some pics. I felt good!oh and i did alot of flirting with the waiters....haha!
> 
> 
> ...



Phoebe, you really need to stop it with those eyes already, you know that drives me KA-RAY-ZEE :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 31, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Phoebe, you really need to stop it with those eyes already, you know that drives me KA-RAY-ZEE :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



:blush::wubu:...i cant stop...lol! your the best Angel-1~~:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> :blush::wubu:...i cant stop...lol! your the best Angel-1~~:kiss2::kiss2:



Can't or wont?


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 31, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Can't or wont?



ok, i dont think i can, those are my eyes,...lol what am i suppose to do? and i wont either, then i wont get great compliments like these......


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

soo board and addicted to pic posting






and i hope i figured out how to attach images instead of posting link image thingies









yeah.... it didnt work.... again


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 31, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> nice pics and i love ur coat!! i need one like that for the weather here! *



Well thank you I appreciate that yea it is very warm also I can wear a wife beater underneath and I get hot in that coat


----------



## johnnny2005 (Dec 31, 2007)

Phoebe you beauty,you look fabulous!!!


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> It's dawned on me, I haven't posted in sometime, so here are some recents, posted using that interwebz the kids are all a buzz about these days.
> 
> View attachment 33475
> 
> ...


*:wubu::smitten: thats all i have to say *


----------



## bambam49 (Dec 31, 2007)

mszwebs said:


> Two recent pics of me.
> 
> The first one was taken the day after Thanksgiving, while decorating my department at work.
> 
> The second was taken at the begining of November before I went out to the bars.


HI DAM YOUR SEXY


----------



## bambam49 (Dec 31, 2007)

*HI YOUR GORGEOUS*


----------



## Dark_Hart (Dec 31, 2007)

bye bye 2007

good luck in 2008






Dark_Hart


----------



## mimosa (Dec 31, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> bye bye 2007
> 
> good luck in 2008
> 
> ...



Great pic, Dark H:happy:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Dec 31, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Great pic, Dark H:happy:



yay sweethart how are ya :batting:

i missed your beautiful pics so mush 

thanks for the kind words mimosa 

*muah* :kiss2:
Dark_Hart


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm going to cheat a little. These technically aren't recent pics, but I saw them for the first time yesterday, which *is* recent, so I'm posting them since I haven't changed much since they were taken. 

From a family camp-out a few years ago:

View attachment McVey2005 002.jpg


View attachment McVey2005 011.jpg


(me with my middle son and my BIL)
View attachment McVey2005 027.jpg


(me with both of my sons)
View attachment McVey2005 028.jpg


View attachment McVey2005 043.jpg


----------



## Dhaunae (Dec 31, 2007)

Just messing around with the camera today and happy to get my hair back to the color I prefer even though you can't really see much of a difference here. 

View attachment DSC00621abc.jpg


View attachment DSC00626abc.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 31, 2007)

HOT PIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXEverybody!


Here's two from a holiday party here in SF that was Sinatra-themed. Hence the fifties' attire and the candy cigarette. 

View attachment of=50,590,442-1.jpg


View attachment Pimpin50.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Dec 31, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> HOT PIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXEverybody!
> 
> 
> Here's two from a holiday party here in SF that was Sinatra-themed. Hence the fifties' attire and the candy cigarette.


 
You are adorable.:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> thank you krazyK.
> And here are my recent pics from today, went out to dinner we my family and my best friend and took some pics. I felt good!oh and i did alot of flirting with the waiters....haha!
> 
> 
> ...



I just commented these on MySpace... I think you might like what they say! lol


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 31, 2007)

Jay. :wubu:
Seriously though, you look good in them black and white pictures.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 31, 2007)

I guess you can say I'm feeling a little down today. Here is proof:


View attachment mimi.jpg


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I guess you can say I'm feeling a little down today. Here is proof:
> 
> 
> View attachment 33534




I feel sorta shitty too ... not sick just majorly bummed/sad today, newyears eve is very boring for me.. no party all alone  not the best time ive ever had


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 31, 2007)

Pretty!!! and... welcome!!! 





krazyk1372 said:


> I am new to this site but thought I would join in on the fun and post some pics of myself. Tried to choose a variety and all are very recent.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 31, 2007)

Every time I see you my eyes bug out... you're gorgeous!! 




latinshygirl92377 said:


> thank you krazyK.
> And here are my recent pics from today, went out to dinner we my family and my best friend and took some pics. I felt good!oh and i did alot of flirting with the waiters....haha!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 31, 2007)

Pat you are a cutie... 




pat70327 said:


> soo board and addicted to pic posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pics Joy!!! 



JoyJoy said:


> I'm going to cheat a little. These technically aren't recent pics, but I saw them for the first time yesterday, which *is* recent, so I'm posting them since I haven't changed much since they were taken.
> 
> From a family camp-out a few years ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 31, 2007)

Pretty eyes!!




Dhaunae said:


> Just messing around with the camera today and happy to get my hair back to the color I prefer even though you can't really see much of a difference here.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 31, 2007)

I LOVE the theme!!!! You look GREAT!!!




Jay West Coast said:


> HOT PIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXEverybody!
> 
> 
> Here's two from a holiday party here in SF that was Sinatra-themed. Hence the fifties' attire and the candy cigarette.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't be blue Mimi!!!  You're so lovely!!!




mimosa said:


> I guess you can say I'm feeling a little down today. Here is proof:
> 
> 
> View attachment 33534


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dhaunae said:


> Just messing around with the camera today and happy to get my hair back to the color I prefer even though you can't really see much of a difference here.



You're cute!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm going to cheat a little. These technically aren't recent pics, but I saw them for the first time yesterday, which *is* recent, so I'm posting them since I haven't changed much since they were taken.
> 
> From a family camp-out a few years ago:
> 
> ...



Those legs look yummy.


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I guess you can say I'm feeling a little down today. Here is proof:
> 
> 
> View attachment 33534



I'm sending you big hugs and big kisses and lots of love. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> I feel sorta shitty too ... not sick just majorly bummed/sad today, newyears eve is very boring for me.. no party all alone  not the best time ive ever had



Cheer up, dude. It's almost over. Maybe you should look at pictures of Violet. That'll cheer you up


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2007)

mimosa said:


> I guess you can say I'm feeling a little down today. Here is proof:
> 
> 
> View attachment 33534



Don't feel down, Mimi! I loves you! And so does everyone else!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 1, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I guess you can say I'm feeling a little down today. Here is proof:
> 
> 
> View attachment 33534



You know I love all of your photos..they all great :wubu: 

come on mimosa..cheer up hun


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> You know I love all of your photos..they all great :wubu:
> 
> come on mimosa..cheer up hun



Thank you, Dark H.:bow: I didn't know you liked my photos.  
Honestly, It's going to take me some time to heal.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I guess you can say I'm feeling a little down today. Here is proof:
> 
> 
> View attachment 33534


 

Your pictures are nice but i'm curious why you post the same angle all the time? Mix it up and show off!

:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Your pictures are nice but i'm curious why you post the same angle all the time? Mix it up and show off!
> 
> :bow:



What do you want me to show off? You mean this?:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28239&d=1191224616


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kindness and words of encouragement. :wubu::kiss2::happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2008)

mimosa said:


> What do you want me to show off? You mean this?:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28239&d=1191224616


 

Ummm..sure. But i'm a chick. Haha.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Ummm..sure. But i'm a chick. Haha.



I know who you are! Don't worry ....I am NOT hitting on you.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I know who you are! Don't worry ....I am NOT hitting on you.


 

Thank god. The beginning of 2008 would have been off to a VERY interesting start.

Haha.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Thank god. The beginning of 2008 would have been off to a VERY interesting start.
> 
> Haha.



Thanks for the best laugh of the night. I needed it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Thanks for the best laugh of the night. I needed it.


 

Yay! I did something right today!

:bow:

Happy New Year!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Yay! I did something right today!
> 
> :bow:
> 
> Happy New Year!



Thank you very much. Happy New Year.:bow:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 1, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Phoebe you beauty,you look fabulous!!!


Thank you Johnny!~~:kiss2:


bmann0413 said:


> I just commented these on MySpace... I think you might like what they say! lol





mimosa said:


> I guess you can say I'm feeling a little down today. Here is proof:
> 
> 
> View attachment 33534


Mimi, my friend dont be sad, im here for you! and anyhow you still look great



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Every time I see you my eyes bug out... you're gorgeous!!



Well the feeling is mutual Violet!:kiss2:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lloyd Thank you soo much for the comments..hugs

Here are some pictures that were taken today for New Years Eve.
Hope you all dont mind!






Muah!





just some make-up shot!





Me and my Beautiful God daughter





And this is some more of me, excuse the see through part of the shirt, stripey bra...haha!
Hope you all have a WONDERFUL NEW YEARS and thank you dimensions for making my year a whole lot better! :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 1, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Lloyd Thank you soo much for the comments..hugs
> 
> Here are some pictures that were taken today for New Years Eve.
> Hope you all dont mind!
> ...



New Year... new very hot pictures!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## angel-1 (Jan 1, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Lloyd Thank you soo much for the comments..hugs
> 
> Here are some pictures that were taken today for New Years Eve.
> Hope you all dont mind!
> ...



Your God daughter is adorable!!!! Now for the fun stuff. Phoebe, there are rules when it comes to see through clothing, one being don't ever ask anyone to excuse see through clothing. See through, GOOOOOOD, excuses, pardons, apologies, BAAAAAAAD!!! Don't believe me? Ask Violet. She knows all about that stuff. Ain't that right Violet:batting: And who's gonna mind you posting pics? You could post pics of just your hair and people would be like "Oooooh, Ahhhhhhh" Oh wait, you've done that. I think I've had one too many long island iced teas. They are so yummy:eat2: Anyway, as usual you amaze and astound. Mmmmm those eyes. Happy New Year, My Love.:wubu:


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 1, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Pretty!!! and... welcome!!!



Thanks Violet! Your very beautiful as well!

Kova


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 1, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Lloyd Thank you soo much for the comments..hugs
> 
> Here are some pictures that were taken today for New Years Eve.
> Hope you all dont mind!
> ...


Phobe,
You and your niece are lovely. And your adorable godchild looks like the little girl that played the young Selena.

Kova


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't do anything for NYE but I thought I would dress up anyway.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I didn't do anything for NYE but I thought I would dress up anyway.




Wow looking awesome!! and yea... why not dress up just for fun


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

I finally got hubby to take a couple of pictures of me today. I'm trying to decide which of these three shots would be best to shrink down for my new avatar. Which do you all like best? Thanks!

~Punkin 

View attachment Ella in front of coocoo clock, January 1 2008.jpg


View attachment Ella, January 1 2008.jpg


View attachment Ella, take 2 January 1, 2008.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2008)

2 of me before I went to a party and 1 actually at the party last night.

















Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got hubby to take a couple of pictures of me today. I'm trying to decide which of these three shots would be best to shrink down for my new avatar. Which do you all like best? Thanks!
> 
> ~Punkin



They're all cute, but I like the bottom one the best


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> They're all cute, but I like the bottom one the best



Thanks! Since you are the only one that replied to my question, you're vote won! LOL!

~Punkin


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

I LOVE that lipstick on you.... LOVE it.....




latinshygirl92377 said:


> Lloyd Thank you soo much for the comments..hugs
> 
> Here are some pictures that were taken today for New Years Eve.
> Hope you all dont mind!
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

FUN pics!! You look great!!




BigCutieSasha said:


> I didn't do anything for NYE but I thought I would dress up anyway.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2008)

Punkin I LOVE those pics of you!!!!! You look absolutely FANTASTIC!!!! 



Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got hubby to take a couple of pictures of me today. I'm trying to decide which of these three shots would be best to shrink down for my new avatar. Which do you all like best? Thanks!
> 
> ~Punkin


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> HOT PIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXEverybody!
> 
> 
> Here's two from a holiday party here in SF that was Sinatra-themed. Hence the fifties' attire and the candy cigarette.



Oh.My.God.:wubu:

Faints...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Punkin I LOVE those pics of you!!!!! You look absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!



Thanks bunches Vi!

~Punkin


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I didn't do anything for NYE but I thought I would dress up anyway.



So pretty! You're rocking those bangs and i love that green colour on you...
Foxy!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> HOT PIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXEverybody!
> 
> 
> Here's two from a holiday party here in SF that was Sinatra-themed. Hence the fifties' attire and the candy cigarette.



Um...Wow.

That is all...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> HOT PIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXEverybody!
> 
> 
> Here's two from a holiday party here in SF that was Sinatra-themed. Hence the fifties' attire and the candy cigarette.


 

That's quite a James Dean moment.

Cool!


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 1, 2008)

Me at a recent holiday party 

View attachment pic_2.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

So I got a new phone and I wanted to test out the camera on it... I dunno if I'm 100% enthused- but the phone is pretty badass itself.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I got a new phone and I wanted to test out the camera on it... I dunno if I'm 100% enthused- but the phone is pretty badass itself.



YAY!, a pretty TEXAS GIRL! Great PIC


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay Texas! LOL.

Thanks


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

After getting caught at the Mac counter and then in a rain storm the other day, wonderful British weather...






P.S I have no idea what is going on with my rack, i swear it ain't that big really...lol


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 1, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> After getting caught at the Mac counter and then in a rain storm the other day, wonderful British weather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love MAC.....And your eyes are amazing!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> I love MAC.....And your eyes are amazing!



Aww thank you, and yeah i'd addicted to Mac, it's so expencive here though...
I always stock up when i'm in the States.
Unfortunately i don't have your application skillz, no way i could do my eye shadow like yours! It's so pretty!


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> After getting caught at the Mac counter and then in a rain storm the other day, wonderful British weather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh ... soo sooo sexy :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten: and beautiful :smitten:

PAT


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 1, 2008)

On my way to dinner... 

View attachment Photo 18.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 1, 2008)

Ashmamma, glowing as usual.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 1, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I didn't do anything for NYE but I thought I would dress up anyway.



And you look great... I give this the Lloyd-approved... uh, approval!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 1, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> After getting caught at the Mac counter and then in a rain storm the other day, wonderful British weather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know, I've been wanting to say that you're such a hottie...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> On my way to dinner...



Ash, you look amazing... and that smile of yours is really pretty!


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Drunk (Nice makeup, I know)
3. Very Drunk. I remember saying something like: "I will never touch a cigarette again, prooomise!"
4. That guy is crazy, just had to share.
5. "Gimme a friggin cig, its New Years!"
6. A bit of squashing. Hawt or what?

My friends are much prettier without that stuff in their faces. And i didn't touch that cigarette. *Proud*


----------



## vermillion (Jan 2, 2008)

two from my phone....
and one from a photoshoot... 

View attachment 1201072121.jpg


View attachment 1113071830.jpg


View attachment dyanasocool.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 2, 2008)

vermillion said:


> two from my phone....
> and one from a photoshoot...



Very Pretty!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2008)

vermillion said:


> two from my phone....
> and one from a photoshoot...



And THAT'S why she's on my crush list! Because she's just too damn adorable!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> 1. Drunk (Nice makeup, I know)
> 3. Very Drunk. I remember saying something like: "I will never touch a cigarette again, prooomise!"
> 4. That guy is crazy, just had to share.
> 5. "Gimme a friggin cig, its New Years!"
> ...


 

Hilarity!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 2, 2008)

Me vending at Paul Delacroix's Christmas Fest.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awww... that's a cute gypsy suit and booth!


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 2, 2008)

*blushes* Thank you both.



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Pretty eyes!!





angel-1 said:


> You're cute!!!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 2, 2008)

new years. and bffs. and teeth. 

View attachment newyear1.jpg


View attachment newyear2.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> On my way to dinner...



Ash...

I love this picture! You have such a sweet smile and you look so at ease. Hope you had a lovely dinner!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG all the ladies on here are soo hot! Ashmamma you are beautiful as ever!
Beckaboo even nasty weather here in England cant stop our hottness. Surlysomething you are just sooo cute! 
Vermilion that one of you at the photo shoot is so beautiful. I love black and white pics. 
And Elle, did you color your hair? It looks so dark. Either way yeah, you and everyones teeth look great.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 2, 2008)

according to her it's the same color as always, but i think my hairdresser has been secretly darkening me for winter.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm going to cheat a little. These technically aren't recent pics, but I saw them for the first time yesterday, which *is* recent, so I'm posting them since I haven't changed much since they were taken.
> 
> From a family camp-out a few years ago:
> 
> ...



So purdy!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So I got a new phone and I wanted to test out the camera on it... I dunno if I'm 100% enthused- but the phone is pretty badass itself.​



*awwwwww there you are GF....what a cutie! HAPPY NEW YEARS and thanks for sharing the sweet pic of you*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I didn't do anything for NYE but I thought I would dress up anyway.


*
YOUR hair looks fantabulous!!!!!! Happy New YEARS
*


----------



## bexy (Jan 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> 1. Drunk (Nice makeup, I know)
> 3. Very Drunk. I remember saying something like: "I will never touch a cigarette again, prooomise!"
> 4. That guy is crazy, just had to share.
> 5. "Gimme a friggin cig, its New Years!"
> ...



*YEYEYEYEYEYEY!!! pics of susie!!! lovely!*


----------



## bexy (Jan 2, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> After getting caught at the Mac counter and then in a rain storm the other day, wonderful British weather...
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I have no idea what is going on with my rack, i swear it ain't that big really...lol


*
your officially on my girl crush list now  *


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 2, 2008)

elle camino said:


> according to her it's the same color as always, but i think my hairdresser has been secretly darkening me for winter.



It's a clear case of somebody being a stealth darkener.

Like a stealth feeder but with hair color.

Good thing you caught on.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 2, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> After getting caught at the Mac counter and then in a rain storm the other day, wonderful British weather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something very sexy about getting caught in a rainstorm Becka! Surprised your hotness didnt evaporate the rain on contact!!! :wubu:


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 2, 2008)

The last pic with you and James is great. Hope both of you have a great 08!!! 



BigCutieSasha said:


> I didn't do anything for NYE but I thought I would dress up anyway.


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Jan 2, 2008)

A really bad pic of me tipsy (ok drunk) on NYE... my hair is growning out so the dark part looks bad to me but I dont want to keep bleaching it, maybe it will look better in a few months when it is longer.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2008)

wtf? my top lip is missing


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2008)

elle camino said:


> new years. and bffs. and teeth.



Gawgeous, gawgeous!


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Hilarity!





bexylicious said:


> *YEYEYEYEYEYEY!!! pics of susie!!! lovely!*



thanks guys


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> 1. Drunk (Nice makeup, I know)
> 3. Very Drunk. I remember saying something like: "I will never touch a cigarette again, prooomise!"
> 4. That guy is crazy, just had to share.
> 5. "Gimme a friggin cig, its New Years!"
> ...



*Generic Compliments*


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a blue embossed picture of myself...

View attachment jeffy.jpg


And this is me sorta lookin' 16 bit holding a fishin' pole...

View attachment jeff3.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a mannequin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Me at a recent holiday party



Dinner party? Christmas party? Nice pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got hubby to take a couple of pictures of me today. I'm trying to decide which of these three shots would be best to shrink down for my new avatar. Which do you all like best? Thanks!
> 
> ~Punkin



That green is a good color on you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> Just messing around with the camera today and happy to get my hair back to the color I prefer even though you can't really see much of a difference here.




Is that a piercing near your eye? Beautiful pics


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 2, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> wtf? my top lip is missing



cool picture!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 2, 2008)

elle camino said:


> new years. and bffs. and teeth.



Beautiful!!! :wubu:
I love the second pic. You look intense.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 2, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I'm a mannequin.



Wow...if you're a mannequin, I need to look more closely at the ones near me...cause if they all look like you, there'd be an access of hot babes in the area!:smitten:

prepares for the onslaught of preference related comments


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 3, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I'm a mannequin.



Then you're one hot mannequin! :wubu:


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 3, 2008)

From the FCS (that's Football) championship game in Chattanooga:


----------



## ssbbwsarehot (Jan 3, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Lloyd Thank you soo much for the comments..hugs
> 
> Here are some pictures that were taken today for New Years Eve.
> Hope you all dont mind!
> ...



Thanks for the post!! Muah!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> From the FCS (that's Football) championship game in Chattanooga:





you're Cougar approved :happy:


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 3, 2008)

me and my bestest!


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 3, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> me and my bestest!



you're hawt


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 3, 2008)

here is me again let me know if you are getting tired of me yet


----------



## Isa (Jan 3, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Lloyd Thank you soo much for the comments..hugs
> 
> Here are some pictures that were taken today for New Years Eve.
> Hope you all dont mind!
> ...



Very nice pictures. You need to hold make-up classes for saps like myself because yours is always on point. 



pdgujer148 said:


>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> here is me again let me know if you are getting tired of me yet




Cute........you kind of look like Marshall Mathers.......but better looking


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

here's one from New Years!  

View attachment me extreme closeup new years.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> here is me again let me know if you are getting tired of me yet



Cute as always.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> here's one from New Years!




I can't see all that you're wearing but it looks interesting- great picture with a wonderful sweet smile


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

well thank you soo much GEF! it was a pretty fun outfit.. I'm not one for taking pictures.. so thank ya!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 4, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> me and my bestest!


i always forget how super fuckin cute you are.


----------



## intraultra (Jan 4, 2008)

just sayin' hi  

View attachment Photo 5.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2008)

intraultra said:


> just sayin' hi



You are SO Pretty.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just took soo many pics with my best friends now that I'm back at school ... I gotta put em up soon!


----------



## intraultra (Jan 4, 2008)

mimosa said:


> You are SO Pretty.



aw well thank you!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 4, 2008)

intraultra said:


> just sayin' hi



Can you say hi more often? :smitten:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2008)

I am feeling a little bit better from the last pic. 
View attachment mimi.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I didn't do anything for NYE but I thought I would dress up anyway.



You look beautiful Sasha. I have that very same Jade green eyeliner. Very pretty.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 4, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> From the FCS (that's Football) championship game in Chattanooga:



Aha...a fellow musician! What instrument do you play??


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 4, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


>



Beautiful, sista! Your hair is fierce!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 4, 2008)

ssbbwsarehot said:


> Thanks for the post!! Muah!



Your welcome , dont know what your talking about exactly but i send kisses right back at ya......muah!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 4, 2008)

Isa said:


> Very nice pictures. You need to hold make-up classes for saps like myself because yours is always on point.
> 
> i'd love to....ive always wanted to work as a make-up artist but maybe thats what this great new year will hold for me above aother great things i hope! But, thank you so much....hey i see your from houston, cool, right at this moment i am in houston, i come over here every two weeks. anyhow have a great weekend!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of me at X-mas this year. I am the one with glasses. 





Me and my neice





Just Me





Me and my Fiance


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 4, 2008)

3 of me being silly....yesterday 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 4, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> 3 of me being silly....yesterday


 

you're a very attractive guy

:batting:


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 4, 2008)

intraultra said:


> just sayin' hi



Hello, hello. You should def post more often. Have a great weekend north of the Mason Dixon line!!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 4, 2008)

intraultra said:


> just sayin' hi



so so so beautiful :smitten::wubu:

waaaw..hope to see more pretty lady 

*muah* :kiss2:
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 4, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I am feeling a little bit better from the last pic.
> View attachment 33839



I must say that your pics have always stood out to me as just amazing. Your hair, your eyes, your LIPS, your body, your style....simply beautiful :wubu: :blush: 

glad you feeling better 

*muah* :kiss2:
Dark_Hart


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2008)

awww, thanks DH. You are so sweet!:kiss2::bow:



Dark_Hart said:


> I must say that your pics have always stood out to me as just amazing. Your hair, your eyes, your LIPS, your body, your style....simply beautiful :wubu: :blush:
> 
> glad you feeling better
> 
> ...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 5, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> 3 of me being silly....yesterday



Hello, My name is Tiffany and I think you are cute.

Is that awkward enough? That's all I got at the moment. Welcome and stuff, too.


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Lamia said:


> Here are a couple of pics of me at X-mas this year. I am the one with glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!! Ladies wearing glasses, always hot!


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

mimosa said:


> I am feeling a little bit better from the last pic.
> View attachment 33839



That's quite a mischievous look you have there. Naughty girl, wuzzuuuuup?:wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> That's quite a mischievous look you have there. Naughty girl, wuzzuuuuup?:wubu:



....that's what's up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> 3 of me being silly....yesterday




Good Gawd Johnny............yowsa!! Oh my......... :smitten: :eat2::bow:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 5, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> 3 of me being silly....yesterday


Oh, my dear sweetness and everything thang that is holy! My, my, my...let me wipe my mouth 'cause you are fine, my dear. PLUS, your last pic represents "Head Cheese." Did you know that's what the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre was going to be called?


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cute........you kind of look like Marshall Mathers.......but better looking



thank you i appreciate that yea all my friends are either calling me eminem or slim lately but i will take it he seems to be a favorite among the ladies so thank you and i am completely flattered


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 5, 2008)

Hiya I figure its time to update for me lol, I dont know if i posted these or not, but heres a few..


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 5, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Aha...a fellow musician! What instrument do you play??



Saxophone, and in the Marching Band, Trumpet


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 5, 2008)

thank you mimosa and green eyed fairy i'm just glad someone likes my pics again i thank you both from the bottom of my heart


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> thank you mimosa and green eyed fairy i'm just glad someone likes my pics again i thank you both from the bottom of my heart



You're welcome. *hugs*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 5, 2008)

Taken last week...(after my lovely meal  


Pure joy... 

View attachment Photo 21.jpg


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 5, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Taken last week...(after my lovely meal
> 
> 
> Pure joy...



You're truly just plain gorgeous... absolutely naturally gorgeous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Hiya I figure its time to update for me lol, I dont know if i posted these or not, but heres a few..




Wow.......too too cute


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Taken last week...(after my lovely meal
> 
> 
> Pure joy...




It is pure joy to see this pic- incredible. What an awesome shot- definitely a keeper


----------



## Britannia (Jan 5, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> After getting caught at the Mac counter and then in a rain storm the other day, wonderful British weather...
> 
> P.S I have no idea what is going on with my rack, i swear it ain't that big really...lol



You, my dear, are what I'd like to humbly refer to as FUCKING SMOKING HOT.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 5, 2008)

Arrhythmia, Green Eyed Fairy, activistfatgirl, Surlysomething....thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 5, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> HOT PIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXEverybody!
> Here's two from a holiday party here in SF that was Sinatra-themed. Hence the fifties' attire and the candy cigarette.



Wow- JWC, you are adorable. Not news I'm sure.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2008)

I got a new 'do!! And yes, I was a total dork and even took a profile pic  There's no better therapy than a new hairstyle! (btw, that's a "grin chin"..not a double chin  )


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got a new 'do!! And yes, I was a total dork and even took a profile pic  There's no better therapy than a new hairstyle! (btw, that's a "grin chin"..not a double chin  )



Very cute! You look great!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Very cute! You look great!



Thank you!! :bow:


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

mimosa said:


> ....that's what's up.



I love what's up:wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Taken last week...(after my lovely meal
> 
> 
> Pure joy...



You're the cutest.:smitten::smitten::bow::bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got a new 'do!! And yes, I was a total dork and even took a profile pic  There's no better therapy than a new hairstyle! (btw, that's a "grin chin"..not a double chin  )




Love the new style!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a photo of me...sorta. I was really taking a picture of my favorite dresser (bought it because of the unique mirror shape). 

~Punkin 

View attachment My favorite dresser and stuff, January 5 2008.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 6, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I got a new 'do!! And yes, I was a total dork and even took a profile pic  There's no better therapy than a new hairstyle! (btw, that's a "grin chin"..not a double chin  )



you look so cute! Cute hair...


----------



## elle camino (Jan 6, 2008)

top: last picture of me being 26 
bottom: first picture of me being 27 

View attachment bflossy2.jpg


View attachment bflossy1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking good as always, Elle

Goofy, I love the new do- it suits you well


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> top: last picture of me being 26
> bottom: first picture of me being 27



Get prettier every year ladybug.

<3


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> top: last picture of me being 26
> bottom: first picture of me being 27



Difference is amazing! PS... can I have your cleavage?


----------



## elle camino (Jan 6, 2008)

i'll just throw it in the fedex envelope with my ankles. 

and D: ilu. move here and let's just get gay married already.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> top: last picture of me being 26
> bottom: first picture of me being 27



Are all the girls in Washington that pretty? Because if they are, I'm moving. If they aren't: I'm still moving.


----------



## intraultra (Jan 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> top: last picture of me being 26
> bottom: first picture of me being 27



wow you really are beautiful! i love your hair.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey you all, i just got back from my short trip to houston and here are some pics that i took. I missed you all....:wubu:











me in my glasses...










My favorit cousin and I


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 6, 2008)

im sorry i forgot one other picture and i think its a good one so here it is...sorry once again!:doh:


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey you all, i just got back from my short trip to houston and here are some pics that i took. I missed you all....:wubu:





latinshygirl92377 said:


> im sorry i forgot one other picture and i think its a good one so here it is...sorry once again!:doh:


*
hey sweetie looking good as always love the black and white pic! hope houston treated u well  we missed ya! xox*[/COLOR]


----------



## Spanky (Jan 6, 2008)

Me skiing "nordic style" in a snow storm. Yes, I was enjoying it!  

View attachment xcskiing.JPG


----------



## elle camino (Jan 6, 2008)

that is a kickass sweater.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> that is a kickass sweater.



Thanks! Bought it in Thurso, Scotland many years ago. Hand-knitted and all wool. Love to wear it when skiing "old school". Wool knickers are the next step.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Me skiing "nordic style" in a snow storm. Yes, I was enjoying it!



looking good spankster (don't kill me for that one hahaha) ... nice to see my favorite philly fan cruisin' in style!

... let's not touch upon the fact that i seriously do not know ANY other philly fans, but seriously...


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Me skiing "nordic style" in a snow storm. Yes, I was enjoying it!



Great photo man. XC is kick-ass, but harder than it looks... So ahh got any advice on where to pick up a decent yet hiiighly affordable backcountry ski set? Other than REI I mean (which will probably be the best bet anyway)? Cause it's something I'm needing to learn...

And yeah, cool sweater. Makes it look all very nordic indeed.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> top: last picture of me being 26
> bottom: first picture of me being 27



Holy crud... you can see the hotness elevating as she turns 27!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 6, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey you all, i just got back from my short trip to houston and here are some pics that i took. I missed you all....:wubu:





latinshygirl92377 said:


> im sorry i forgot one other picture and i think its a good one so here it is...sorry once again!:doh:



You look great! I hope you had fun on your trip!


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey you all, i just got back from my short trip to houston and here are some pics that i took. I missed you all....:wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad you're back, beautiful!!!:kiss2::smitten::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hey you all, i just got back from my short trip to houston and here are some pics that i took. I missed you all....:wubu:


I think these are some of your best. I love the glasses


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 7, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You look great! I hope you had fun on your trip!





angel-1 said:


> Glad you're back, beautiful!!!:kiss2::smitten::wubu:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think these are some of your best. I love the glasses



thank you soo much all of you! and im glad to be back!:kiss2:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 7, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> Saxophone, and in the Marching Band, Trumpet



Two of my favorite insturments. Gotta love a guy with a great ombusher.
This comming from a drummer.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Me skiing "nordic style" in a snow storm. Yes, I was enjoying it!


That is a fabulous picture and not just of you, but the surroundings, as well. Looks like it should be on a greeting card or something.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow.......too too cute



Thank you Green Eyed Fairy! Your lovely too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Me skiing "nordic style" in a snow storm. Yes, I was enjoying it!




OH MY GAWD.........HOW IN HECK DID I MANAGE TO MISS A PIC OF SPANKY?!?!? :smitten:

*swoons and passes out on top of his skis whilst clinging to his hot legs* 

Please save me, my Prince :batting:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OH MY GAWD.........HOW IN HECK DID I MANAGE TO MISS A PIC OF SPANKY?!?!? :smitten:
> 
> *swoons and passes out on top of his skis whilst clinging to his hot legs*
> 
> Please save me, my Prince :batting:



Darlin', you are just killing me. Killing. Really. :blush:











Go on. Go on. Please, go on!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

lol Spanky.......do I seem like the type that would make anything easy?


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 7, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> This comming from a drummer.



Prove it, lady!


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 8, 2008)

I really like film noir films so I asked my sister-in-law to take some pics of me in that style. 

View attachment gumshoe.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I really like film noir films so I asked my sister-in-law to take some pics of me in that style.



THAT is a SWEET A$$ picture. 

Very nice.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 8, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I really like film noir films so I asked my sister-in-law to take some pics of me in that style.



:wubu: I LOVE THIS PICTURE....


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 8, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I really like film noir films so I asked my sister-in-law to take some pics of me in that style.



Ooh, I concur. Great shot! Although Hello Kitty was also nice too.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 8, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I really like film noir films so I asked my sister-in-law to take some pics of me in that style.



AW, that is awesome! I so would love to take a photo like that....


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2008)

I just got these...apparently I was drunkenly taking pictures on my mother's camera at Christmas...there are 2 of me, and one of my me and my favorite cousin.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 9, 2008)

.... honestly....I do smile. 

View attachment DSCG.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 9, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> .... honestly....I do smile.



JT-
Wow, just wow. Every time I see a picture of you, I'm always amazed. You really put the H in BHM.:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Ash (Jan 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> stuffs



Cute! And I have that top! And I'm wearing it right now! 


Apparently that's all very exciting for me. :blink: (!!!!!)


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Cute! And I have that top! And I'm wearing it right now!
> 
> 
> Apparently that's all very exciting for me. :blink: (!!!!!)



I thought of you the second I saw that picture!! :wubu:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I just got these...apparently I was drunkenly taking pictures on my mother's camera at Christmas...there are 2 of me, and one of my me and my favorite cousin.


AWESOME pics, My Dear! Your smile is amazing!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Cute! And I have that top! And I'm wearing it right now!
> 
> Apparently that's all very exciting for me. :blink: (!!!!!)



Thanks! I was like... 'when did I say stuffs?' ... lol And If I'm not mistaken, there is a picture of you wearing the shirt floating around somewhere on here...possibly from NYE? It looked fantastic on you. 



Arrhythmia said:


> AWESOME pics, My Dear! Your smile is amazing!



Thank you very much...though I might owe some of that smile to the GIANT bottle of Asti...lol


----------



## elle camino (Jan 10, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I really like film noir films so I asked my sister-in-law to take some pics of me in that style.


hi. you're cute. ok.


----------



## natesnap (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34185&stc=1&d=1199949932

I dont smile in pics, because I dont want to show any hint of weakness....HA 

View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Jan 10, 2008)

natesnap said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34185&stc=1&d=1199949932
> 
> I dont smile in pics, because I dont want to show any hint of weakness....HA



Nice pic, natesnap.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2008)

natesnap said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34185&stc=1&d=1199949932
> 
> I dont smile in pics, because I dont want to show any hint of weakness....HA



Um...hot. .


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> .... honestly....I do smile.



*you're pretty :wubu:*


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> I really like film noir films so I asked my sister-in-law to take some pics of me in that style.



*omg u ever play hotel dusk on nintendo ds!? thats exactly what this pic looks like! i love it!*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


>



*ur an extremely extremely hot boy.*


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


>



Very Johnny Depp


----------



## Shala (Jan 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Very Johnny Depp



That was my thought exactly!! Super Hot!


----------



## Shala (Jan 10, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> .... honestly....I do smile.



Well hello there, sexy!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


>



Hotness! Is that picture randomness that you got the cool effect of blur everywhere except your body?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks guys. apparently my new years resolution was to give up shaving.



BigCutieSasha said:


> Hotness! Is that picture randomness that you got the cool effect of blur everywhere except your body?



a spoonful of photoshop. XD


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

first off, sweet picture mfdoom. lovin' the blur effect. and secondly.

holy picture hiatus ... well, december is usually the craziest month of the year between my best friend's birthday, my birthday, christmas and new years, so the pictures were a plenty. the first three were from the two nights my friends got together for ma' birthday, and the last two, quite obviously, from new years eve. sorry they're larger...








and as far as the above goes, i have no idea who that dude is, but his huevos are pretty big considering he had the nerve (or liquid courage) to hit on me in front of a table of a dozen of my friends and i. those are also _my _ white sunglasses. i was in the midst of a bet with my friend hannah to the right. 








and new years!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like you had some fun, CC... and I wasn't invited! 

You look great, BTW...


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 10, 2008)

WoW, CC nice pics... looks like a lot of fun, and your looking very beautiful


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> first off, sweet picture mfdoom. lovin' the blur effect. and secondly.
> 
> holy picture hiatus ... well, december is usually the craziest month of the year between my best friend's birthday, my birthday, christmas and new years, so the pictures were a plenty. the first three were from the two nights my friends got together for ma' birthday, and the last two, quite obviously, from new years eve. sorry they're larger...
> 
> ...



Your eyes look really similar to a friend of mine...guy named Mike Hetzer...do you happen to know him? He honestly looks similar enough to be a sibling...if not hope I didn't offend...the guy is one of my heroes though...very cool guy...


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 11, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> JT-
> Wow, just wow. Every time I see a picture of you, I'm always amazed. You really put the H in BHM.:smitten::smitten::smitten:


:wubu: we should form a mutual admiration society



bexylicious said:


> *you're pretty :wubu:*


:wubu:



Shala said:


> Well hello there, sexy!


Hello to you...and... Le bon ton roulé

Thanks everyone...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> first off, sweet picture mfdoom. lovin' the blur effect. and secondly.
> 
> holy picture hiatus ... well, december is usually the craziest month of the year between my best friend's birthday, my birthday, christmas and new years, so the pictures were a plenty. the first three were from the two nights my friends got together for ma' birthday, and the last two, quite obviously, from new years eve. sorry they're larger...
> 
> ...



Your hot, your hot, your hot.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

I either get medical examiner clarity with the flash or blurry without.


----------



## natesnap (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow Cold Comfort, you're gorgeous.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 11, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I either get medical examiner clarity with the flash or blurry without.


Lovely!
I have to say this too:
That Fatizzle Girlizzle!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


>



Oh my god, I seriously did a second look at this picture, almost squealed when I thought Johnny Depp was on this site as a FA. I really had to look...


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was outside today (because it was a beautiful 60 degree January day...) playing with my nephew. I took some funny pics of him and decided to turn the camera on myself. Keep in mind that these are just camera phone shots. I sorta like the weird sun effect...











And this is my 3 yr old nephew. He's a freakin riot. "Sammy! Take a picture of my tongue!!"


----------



## troubadours (Jan 12, 2008)

lol.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 12, 2008)

nice fucking glasses


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are some amazing panties, Troubs. Love the bows! Gah, I'm such a girly girl.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 12, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh my god, I seriously did a second look at this picture, almost squealed when I thought Johnny Depp was on this site as a FA. I really had to look...



I was thinking that too. That's why my VP gets all the ladies! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 12, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> nice fucking glasses



Agreed, among other things.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I was outside today (because it was a beautiful 60 degree January day...) playing with my nephew. I took some funny pics of him and decided to turn the camera on myself. Keep in mind that these are just camera phone shots. I sorta like the weird sun effect...
> 
> And this is my 3 yr old nephew. He's a freakin riot. "Sammy! Take a picture of my tongue!!"
> [/CENTER]




Wonderful photos- beautiful nephew you have indeed


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 12, 2008)

troubadours said:


> lol.



so, um, WOW! You're gettin' BIG!! :-D:eat1::wubu:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 13, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Prove it, lady!



Chimp, Chimpi....

You know I've been a drummer for flipping way too many years. (I played professionally from about 19 yo to about 37 yo.) Now I certainly don't play professonally anymore (it's a tough job, and gets harder the older one gets), but I still teach a bit, and occassionally get behind my grandson's Ludwigs to keep my chops up.

Here's a pic of a band I was working with in Denver in 1983. I think you can figure out which one's me.  At the time I was playing my Fibes kit (clear lucite) with Zildjian cymbols, and a Paiste ride. Hope this suffices as proof. 

View attachment saltlick1983sm.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 13, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Chimp, Chimpi....
> 
> You know I've been a drummer for flipping way too many years. (I played professionally from about 19 yo to about 37 yo.) Now I certainly don't play professonally anymore (it's a tough job, and gets harder the older one gets), but I still teach a bit, and occassionally get behind my grandson's Ludwigs to keep my chops up.
> 
> Here's a pic of a band I was working with in Denver in 1983. I think you can figure out which one's me.  At the time I was playing my Fibes kit (clear lucite) with Zildjian cymbols, and a Paiste ride. Hope this suffices as proof.



Impressive, and your smile is COOL!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I was outside today (because it was a beautiful 60 degree January day...) playing with my nephew. I took some funny pics of him and decided to turn the camera on myself. Keep in mind that these are just camera phone shots. I sorta like the weird sun effect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're pretty.... and your nephew looks like he might grow up to be a guy all the chicks go after... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> lol.



Okay, she's wearing funny glasses half-naked with a bottle of Smirnoff in her hand...

Something tells me that she was abducted by aliens and the Smirnoff is a cover-up... lol

Looking good, Troub!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Chimp, Chimpi....
> 
> You know I've been a drummer for flipping way too many years. (I played professionally from about 19 yo to about 37 yo.) Now I certainly don't play professonally anymore (it's a tough job, and gets harder the older one gets), but I still teach a bit, and occassionally get behind my grandson's Ludwigs to keep my chops up.
> 
> Here's a pic of a band I was working with in Denver in 1983. I think you can figure out which one's me.  At the time I was playing my Fibes kit (clear lucite) with Zildjian cymbols, and a Paiste ride. Hope this suffices as proof.



You were in a band? That's awesome!

I want to start a band someday... once I learn how to play an instrument, that is... :doh:


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> lol.



is that a bed your laying on....cuz i can't really see it....you have been busy:eat1: haven't you?


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> lol.



after seeing all of the beautiful ladies on this post it's time I add this thread to my subscription's list.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You're pretty.... and your nephew looks like he might grow up to be a guy all the chicks go after... lol



Thanks, birthday buddy  And he will definitely be a lady killer. He already has 2 girlfriends at his daycare.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> lol.



nice shades.... but really you look hot in that pic :wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks everyone. the glasses are so fucking good, they were 8 dollars at party city but i couldn't pass 'em up :X

this nye i finally got awesome year glasses.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> thanks everyone. the glasses are so fucking good, they were 8 dollars at party city but i couldn't pass 'em up :X
> 
> this nye i finally got awesome year glasses.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 14, 2008)

Last night.






i haz hare.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.

FA MAN!!! We need to make an FA superhero NAOOOOOOO!


----------



## ActionPif (Jan 14, 2008)

A picture tale. Buyer beware AND caveat emptor.







"_*No, Alan, don't eat that! That's my Nutrihydroallisystemcut!*_







*Ooooooof. That stuff works quickly.*







*Gee, mom never taught me how to clean up human limbs...*



[/anti-Nutrihydrowhatever propaganda]

ETA: Wow, I really don't know where I stand on this stuff, do I?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2008)

I know I just posted a couple pics, but here's another one... sorry it's sorta big.






Me and my friend Mel (I'm on the left) at our office's Christmas party... after a jello shot... made with everclear. Yeah- we were feelin' reallllyyy good at that point. And that was damn good wine too.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 14, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> A picture tale. Buyer beware AND caveat emptor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i WILL have you taken out, sir blaspheme!!


----------



## Ash (Jan 14, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> [/anti-Nutrihydrowhatever propaganda]
> 
> ETA: Wow, I really don't know where I stand on this stuff, do I?



I thought we addressed this issue in the wonderful Nutrihydroallisystemcut thread, Jimmy. Limbs have weight. Loss of limbs = loss of pounds. Therefore, Nutrihydroallisystemcut is proven to have worked again. 

You friend is another satisfied customer. Be sure to thank him for us after you pick up his appendages.


----------



## ActionPif (Jan 14, 2008)

Ashley said:


> We disagree with your portrayal of our product.




Ok, look. Frankly, your market share is approaching monopolistic levels in the "limbs falling off/weight loss" niche. I was phoned by whatever government agency deals with limb-falling-off monopolies, and instructed to try to "break up the trust"! They got to me Ashley and Manda, they got to me!

[/legitimate explanation]

Alan, however, was quite satisfied with his results


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 14, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> A picture tale. Buyer beware AND caveat emptor.
> 
> "_*No, Alan, don't eat that! That's my Nutrihydroallisystemcut!*_
> 
> ...



Further proof that ALL COLLEGE DORMS ARE EEEEEXACTLY THE SAME! 

But uhh....what?


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*nice to see the front of you too sire *


----------



## Ash (Jan 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Further proof that ALL COLLEGE DORMS ARE EEEEEXACTLY THE SAME!
> 
> But uhh....what?



Someone's been spending too much time in the NFL thread and has missed the real party. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34786


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 14, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Someone's been spending too much time in the NFL thread and has missed the real party.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34786



Here's what I say to that:
(I just wanted to use this picture again ) 

View attachment villians.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I know I just posted a couple pics, but here's another one... sorry it's sorta big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just further proof of how hot you are... :wubu:

And your friend is hot too, BTW...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't make me post in the crush thread, Beej!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 14, 2008)

Wows, Pif and Jack are looking good o.o And ladies..wow. It never ceases to amaze me how loverly the people on this board are. 






This is my only recentish full body photo. End of summer at Lake Erie. Yes, I'm strange! ^.^ but strange is fun!


----------



## Ash (Jan 14, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Wows, Pif and Jack are looking good o.o And ladies..wow. It never ceases to amaze me how loverly the people on this board are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look like you're hula-hooping...without a hoop. Cool!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 14, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> A picture tale. Buyer beware AND caveat emptor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FOR THE LOVE OF GOD AND ALL THAT IS HOLY I *STILL CANNOT REP THE MAN!!!!*


HONESTLY. I THOUGHT I'VE BEEN REPPING PEOPLE SINCE I LAST COMPLAINED ABOUT THIS. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH ALL CAPS. :doh:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD AND ALL THAT IS HOLY I *STILL CANNOT REP THE MAN!!!!*
> 
> 
> HONESTLY. I THOUGHT I'VE BEEN REPPING PEOPLE SINCE I LAST COMPLAINED ABOUT THIS.
> ...



That's three times I've helped someone with rep today! I'm on fiyahhhhh!!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 14, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> That's three times I've helped someone with rep today! I'm on fiyahhhhh!!



hahahaha well shit, if you guys were as helpful with my actual school loans as you are with this rep-givin' system, i'm pretty sure i'd be just about done paying those off right about now... 

thank ya, mista blaze!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 14, 2008)

ActionPif said:


> A picture tale. Buyer beware AND caveat emptor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH GOD! You're the most fabulous boy on earth!


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 15, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Chimp, Chimpi....
> 
> You know I've been a drummer for flipping way too many years. (I played professionally from about 19 yo to about 37 yo.) Now I certainly don't play professonally anymore (it's a tough job, and gets harder the older one gets), but I still teach a bit, and occassionally get behind my grandson's Ludwigs to keep my chops up.
> 
> Here's a pic of a band I was working with in Denver in 1983. I think you can figure out which one's me.  At the time I was playing my Fibes kit (clear lucite) with Zildjian cymbols, and a Paiste ride. Hope this suffices as proof.



That's just awesome, Sandie. Thank you for sharing. 
I never knew that you still taught and that you occasionally get behind the Ludwigs. How does it feel to play these days, though? Casually, of course...

I wanted to give you Reputation, but apparently I have given you some much too recently.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jan 15, 2008)

Me:

New Year's. My buddy mike managed to get his own finger in.





Right after a nice snow and a clear cold night in Colorado.





Just a messy hoodie picture.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice pics, ABBFA.





A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Me:
> 
> New Year's. My buddy mike managed to get his own finger in.
> 
> ...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Me:
> 
> New Year's. My buddy mike managed to get his own finger in.
> 
> ...



...Hottie...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 15, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Me:
> 
> New Year's. My buddy mike managed to get his own finger in.
> 
> ...



that look on your face on the third picture is so hott!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2008)

Me at work, just now.... 

View attachment Jan152008.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 15, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Me at work, just now....



I bet guys be swooning over you... I know I do...


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2008)

chublover350 said:


>




love the picture


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2008)

:kiss2: :batting: Thank you Lloyd!! :blush:



bmann0413 said:


> I bet guys be swooning over you... I know I do...


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 15, 2008)

This was taken Saturday night before going out. 

View attachment KOVA0108.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 15, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> This was taken Saturday night before going out.



Very lovely!


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Very lovely!



Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 15, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> This was taken Saturday night before going out.



You look very pretty! I bet you were turning heads...


----------



## Britannia (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking great Britannia!!


----------



## Britannia (Jan 15, 2008)

Thankies ^_^

I'm finding that my style is leaning more and more towards Shirley Manson and Helena Carter, lately.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2008)

Britannia said:


>



You always take the coolest pics, Britannia. You look beautiful.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2008)

Britannia, you look beautiful...



Britannia said:


>


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Thankies ^_^
> 
> I'm finding that my style is leaning more and more towards Shirley Manson and Helena Carter, lately.



Dem shades is the Shizz!

Totally gorgeous


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 15, 2008)

Britannia said:


>



You're pret-ty.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 15, 2008)

chublover350 said:


>




Very Nice


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Thankies ^_^
> 
> I'm finding that my style is leaning more and more towards Shirley Manson and Helena Carter, lately.



Channeling a young Winona Ryder? From my perspective, it is a compliment. Very nice! :bow:


----------



## Britannia (Jan 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Channeling a young Winona Ryder? From my perspective, it is a compliment. Very nice! :bow:



Yes... I get that I look like her, constantly. While Winona's pretty, I don't think that she has any sex appeal at all, so I'm trying to find a way to channel that Tim Burton-esque look while maintaining attractiveness.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 15, 2008)

Britannia said:


>



Y'know, normally I'm not attracted to girls who smoke... But in your case, I'll make an exception... you make it look good...

You hottie-hot-hottie, you! :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2008)

Brittania's serious euro-poses are great. Here is what is going on over on the NFL site. 

Discussions over wearing Packers gear and what it does to a person. The Vikings picture is the placebo for a baseline. 

Note the comparison.  

View attachment 01-15-08_2147.jpg


View attachment 01-15-08_2146.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Me at work, just now....



Vi~

You look so comfy! Love that color on you! Wish I could take a picture of me at work, however, we have a very security conscious environment, so it is doubtful I'll ever be able to.

~Punkin


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jan 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You look very pretty! I bet you were turning heads...



Well I don't know so much about that, but thank you very much. :wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

here are some more non-silly recent-ish photos.

all dressed up on christmas...





with my new oktomat camera!





oktomat takes pictures like this
(me and dan!)


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 16, 2008)

guess its my turn to post some stuff up again  Last photo is blurred , but I still like it. haha blast away!


----------



## Suze (Jan 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> here are some more non-silly recent-ish photos.
> 
> all dressed up on christmas...
> 
> ...


^
Lomo camera!?
Mine make cat sounds when you push the activator
You never know what you get, that's why I love those cameras... Nice pictures:happy: 

View attachment stuff 521.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^
> Lomo camera!?
> Mine make cat sounds when you push the activator
> You never know what you get, that's why I love those cameras... Nice pictures:happy:




ohhh my gosh yessss. a holga! i want one. i was not aware there was a cat holga. this is amazing. i really want a fisheye and a diana+. where'd you get that cat holga?


----------



## Suze (Jan 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ohhh my gosh yessss. a holga! i want one. i was not aware there was a cat holga. this is amazing. i really want a fisheye and a diana+. where'd you get that cat holga?



I got it on this wonderful place called ebay:
New 35mm Lomo Holga k205 Cat sound camera

I really want the "warhole" camera. I think that is the diana+...


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I got it on this wonderful place called ebay:
> New 35mm Lomo Holga k205 Cat sound camera
> 
> I really want the "warhole" camera. I think that is the diana+...



ooh thanks for the link. it's so cheap, too! i'm definitely getting this with my next paycheck


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> here are some more non-silly recent-ish photos.
> 
> all dressed up on christmas...
> 
> ...



great outfit! You look FANTASTIC~~~~:bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> here are some more non-silly recent-ish photos.
> 
> all dressed up on christmas...
> 
> ...



Awwww... you look so cute! And those pics of you and Dan are so heartwarming... can you say Kodak moment? lol


----------



## Suze (Jan 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ooh thanks for the link. it's so cheap, too! i'm definitely getting this with my next paycheck



no problem...yeah i know it's really cheap!
aww. the thought of someone else having the "cat cam" makes me so happy!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

susieQ said:


> no problem...yeah i know it's really cheap!
> aww. the thought of someone else having the "cat cam" makes me so happy!



i'm used to lomo cams being in the $40 range. i was happy to find my okto at a local record shop for only $25! i've been wanting the holga but pretty much ruled it out since i refuse to spend $70 on a camera. to me, the cat camera is so much more worth it so i'm happy to see it cheaper than a regular holga.

so yesss thanks again!

(note: i don't know if ebay has these cameras cheaper, usually, i just usually shop through the official lomo site)


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 17, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Me at work, just now....




I can't believe I missed this goregous photo!! Another fine looking photo of a very fine lady!!!:wubu:


Bill


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 17, 2008)

heya, 

dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..

View attachment Picture 015.jpg


View attachment Picture 030.jpg


View attachment Picture 023.jpg


sorry if theyre poser ish.. (k)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heya,
> 
> dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..
> 
> sorry if theyre poser ish.. (k)



Beautiful! :batting:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heya,
> 
> dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..



I love that color! Very nice.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 17, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Beautiful! :batting:



hehe thankies, glad you like 



Arrhythmia said:


> I love that color! Very nice.



thanks, me too, i much prefer it to my other hair colour tbh, it's more 'me' lol


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 17, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Me at work, just now....


Your office looks so much like a friend's former office who lives in Ohio, as well.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heya,
> 
> dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..
> 
> ...



I love the new color.... looks great


----------



## Britannia (Jan 17, 2008)

Just_Jen... you are *QUITE* the beauty!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heya,
> 
> dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..
> 
> ...



Your new hair is lovely!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heya,
> 
> dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..
> 
> ...


you look beautiful! i love that hair color! me loves REDD HAIR! ;-)


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Most recent Photo. Taken in my car while driving in some snowy conditions.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heya,
> 
> dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..
> 
> ...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Brittania's serious euro-poses are great. Here is what is going on over on the NFL site.
> 
> Discussions over wearing Packers gear and what it does to a person. The Vikings picture is the placebo for a baseline.
> 
> Note the comparison.



lovin this


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heya,
> 
> dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..
> 
> ...



You look hawt, girlie!  :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Brittania's serious euro-poses are great. Here is what is going on over on the NFL site.
> 
> Discussions over wearing Packers gear and what it does to a person. The Vikings picture is the placebo for a baseline.
> 
> Note the comparison.





I wanted to say something clever or witty about that hat........but what in heck is there to really say about that hat? :doh:


----------



## Britannia (Jan 17, 2008)

lol more... this is my "haute couture" kinda look... I'm going out with Bellyboy tonight to the premiere of 'Cloverfield'  

View attachment Picture 185.jpg


View attachment Picture 186.jpg


View attachment Picture 187.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 17, 2008)

Holy crap, goddess! You look amazing!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

Britannia said:


> lol more... this is my "haute couture" kinda look... I'm going out with Bellyboy tonight to the premiere of 'Cloverfield'



Bellyboy, if you're reading this, just know this... you are one lucky dude to be hanging out with someone so HAWT as Brit!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2008)

Britannia said:


> lol more... this is my "haute couture" kinda look... I'm going out with Bellyboy tonight to the premiere of 'Cloverfield'



Freaking hot!


----------



## vermillion (Jan 18, 2008)

Me and my band...
what more could a girl want??


----------



## Tad (Jan 18, 2008)

vermillion said:


> Me and my band...
> what more could a girl want??



Looks good! And looks like your bandmates are not light weights either? Although that could be in part camera angles, etc?


----------



## joec (Jan 18, 2008)

oh hello there


----------



## vermillion (Jan 18, 2008)

edx said:


> Looks good! And looks like your bandmates are not light weights either? Although that could be in part camera angles, etc?



yeah its the angle...the white one is about 230 and 6 feet tall...
i wouldnt consider him chubby.....
and the mexican one is about 5'7...has a little beer gut but pretty average sized...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

vermillion said:


> Me and my band...
> what more could a girl want??



Well... you could want me... 

Vermillion, you look so cute with your bandmates!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 18, 2008)

this is literally 5 mins ago, doesnt get any more recent then that


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 18, 2008)

just took some new ones. i let my friend dye my hair (with grape smelling hair dye. no lie, i wanted to eat it!)


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 18, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> this is literally 5 mins ago, doesnt get any more recent then that



Wow, hello handsome. Amazing eyes. :wubu:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 18, 2008)

Another week, even more hair dye...


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## chublover350 (Jan 18, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> just took some new ones. i let my friend dye my hair (with grape smelling hair dye. no lie, i wanted to eat it!)



cutie

add yes metalocalypse is the fucking show


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 18, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Another week, even more hair dye...



so pretty!!!! I would do anything to be able to pull of the red lipstick like you! :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2008)

@ Chublover- hot indeed :wubu: 


@ Gwarior and Beckaboo- you are both absolutely gorgeous young women


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 18, 2008)

joec said:


> oh hello there



Oooh hellooo.... Don't you look familiar!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @ Chublover- hot indeed :wubu:
> 
> 
> @ Gwarior and Beckaboo- you are both absolutely gorgeous young women



:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> this is literally 5 mins ago, doesnt get any more recent then that



Wow..amazing eyes!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

Just havin a quick drink tonight...  

View attachment PICT0255.JPG


View attachment PICT0257.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2008)

What are you drinking, Bmann?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

If you must know... it's wine... red wine! 

Just kidding, it's Grape-Cranberry juice... that now tastes like wine... :huh: 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Jan 18, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Just havin a quick drink tonight...



Bmann.....thanks your pic made me smile


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 19, 2008)

here is a pic of me taken at my work last month

View attachment Draven.JPG


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 19, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> here is a pic of me taken at my work last month
> 
> View attachment 34693


LOVE that shirt!!! Does it come in a 3X?


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 19, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Just havin a quick drink tonight...



ADORABLE!!!!!REAL SMOOTH WITH YOUR GRAPE JUICE!!!!:kiss2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 19, 2008)

On my way to brunch and the museum of contemporary art, earlier today. 

View attachment Photo 33.jpg


View attachment Photo 35.jpg


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 19, 2008)

Oi...so I have a recent photo now. Unfortunately I always have outdoor photos, and seem to be talking in them all. We aren't much for posed stuff generally. I also don't have my own camera. Anyway..I look a bit like a man with my hair back [I hate makeup] and my faux fur hat on, but admit it, it's an awesome hat!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> this is literally 5 mins ago, doesnt get any more recent then that




you are totally gorgeous


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> On my way to brunch and the museum of contemporary art, earlier today.




Love that top!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Oi...so I have a recent photo now. Unfortunately I always have outdoor photos, and seem to be talking in them all. We aren't much for posed stuff generally. I also don't have my own camera. Anyway..I look a bit like a man with my hair back [I hate makeup] and my faux fur hat on, but admit it, it's an awesome hat!!



Great to see you posting again, MGL - wonderful photo!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 19, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> On my way to brunch and the museum of contemporary art, earlier today.



you look great! i love that second one, really cute!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Oi...so I have a recent photo now. Unfortunately I always have outdoor photos, and seem to be talking in them all. We aren't much for posed stuff generally. I also don't have my own camera. Anyway..*I look a bit like a man *with my hair back [I hate makeup] and my faux fur hat on, but admit it, it's an awesome hat!!
> 
> (pic)


As long as one keeps focused on the face, maybe...


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> you are totally gorgeous



haha TOTALLY gorgeous A...??? ok i suppose:blush:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> haha TOTALLY gorgeous A...??? ok i suppose:blush:



Yes, lol. Like...TOTALLY


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Yes, lol. Like...TOTALLY



like TOTALLY, totally??? or just totally?


----------



## Tarella (Jan 19, 2008)

New one of me...new haircut and highlights, though they dont show up in this lighting.

January 19,2008 

View attachment Jan19848.jpg


View attachment Jan19871.jpg


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 19, 2008)

Christmas day...not long after getting engaged 

View attachment xmassm.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

Tarella said:


> New one of me...new haircut and highlights, though they dont show up in this lighting.
> 
> January 19,2008



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 19, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Christmas day...not long after getting engaged



Congrautlations!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks GEF and Latinshygirl!  'Preciate it!


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Another week, even more hair dye...


*
love this colour even more than the last one! why u so pretty? why? why? and come and do my eyebrows too please*


----------



## troubadours (Jan 19, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> On my way to brunch and the museum of contemporary art, earlier today.



cute sweater and smile!


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heya,
> 
> dyed my hair a few days ago and i thought id share with you the outcome..lemme know what you think..
> 
> ...



*you're sooooo perdy!! and dont apologise for posing, have u seen some of my pics lol?! if u got it flaunt it, and girl you got it!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Christmas day...not long after getting engaged




Good looking couple! Congratulations on the upcoming nuptials


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks mszwebs & green eyed fairy! Now lets see if I make it with all of the stress of trying to plan a wedding!


----------



## dragorat (Jan 20, 2008)

This was taken 2 days ago. 

View attachment Image003.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 20, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> On my way to brunch and the museum of contemporary art, earlier today.


These almost slipped by me. You're such a cutie pie, ashmamma!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 20, 2008)

Tarella said:


> New one of me...new haircut and highlights, though they dont show up in this lighting.
> 
> January 19,2008





Cute and sexy!  I love your smile, its so ... mmmmmm! lol


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 20, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Another week, even more hair dye...



Even more beautiful Becka, if that is possible.  Looks like the dark side has won you over, hehe!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 20, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Christmas day...not long after getting engaged



Awww so sweet! Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 20, 2008)

Taken tonight. I love black & white photos. Faded color too!


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

^
Fucking gorgeous.
Can I ask what you use on your lips? I'm always eager to try new things and that shade looks great!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 20, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Taken tonight. I love black & white photos. Faded color too!



..................................................


*too busy drooling*

:smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^
> Fucking gorgeous.
> Can I ask what you use on your lips? I'm always eager to try new things and that shade looks great!



It's actually red but the faded color in the pic makes it look look like a pink salmon. Thanks hun. 

Thanks CC. I can say the same when you post your pics too hun!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> On my way to brunch and the museum of contemporary art, earlier today.



Just too cute, Ash! 

I definitely like your smile!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tarella said:


> New one of me...new haircut and highlights, though they dont show up in this lighting.
> 
> January 19,2008



Tarella, you still look amazing... Keep at it, girl! :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Christmas day...not long after getting engaged



Awwww... congratulations! This is a lovely picture... but how come he isn't smiling?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 20, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Taken tonight. I love black & white photos. Faded color too!



That's it, I must be dead... Because beauty like this can only be in Heaven... :wubu:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 20, 2008)

SASHA!!!!
beautiful! you look very very pretty! love the way your eyeliner looks!


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 20, 2008)

I have never posted a pic so i hope im doing this right...

Me.

View attachment Me Jan 17, 08.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> It's actually red but the faded color in the pic makes it look look like a pink salmon. Thanks hun.


Hmm... I should go on a hunt for some pink salmon then


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2008)

Sasha, I'm running out of ways to tell you you're so beautiful it brings tears to my eyes.

Get ugly, please. I'm running out of synonyms.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> That's it, I must be dead... Because beauty like this can only be in Heaven... :wubu:


You are too sweet Lloyd! Hugs!


latinshygirl92377 said:


> SASHA!!!!
> beautiful! you look very very pretty! love the way your eyeliner looks!


Thank you hun, I take major pride in my makeup application. lol


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sasha, I'm running out of ways to tell you you're so beautiful it brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> Get ugly, please. I'm running out of synonyms.



HAHA... I should post a pic of me in the morning. Scary. I think that would open up your vocab a bit more. But thanks sweetie!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't believe you. You're probably one of those women that looks absolutely stunning from the second she wakes up. I'll ask your man. He'll tell me the truth.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2008)

dragorat said:


> This was taken 2 days ago.



Yay! Always good to see a new drago pic


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2008)

onetrulyshy said:


> I have never posted a pic so i hope im doing this right...
> 
> Me.
> 
> View attachment 34806



You're cute as a button!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2008)

xoxoshelby said:


> Christmas day...not long after getting engaged




Awww, congrats!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 20, 2008)

onetrulyshy said:


> I have never posted a pic so i hope im doing this right...
> 
> Me.
> 
> View attachment 34806



Cute pic and welcome to dims fellow Chicagoan!


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Awwww... congratulations! This is a lovely picture... but how come he isn't smiling?



Oh he always does that. He thinks he looks weird if he smiles at all lol. He's strange.
Thanks for the congrats everyone!


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks AnnMarie and Ashmamma84.


----------



## prettysteve (Jan 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> lol.



Miss Troubadours : You look like you are enjoying the good life in this picture.You are really "LIVING-LARGE" baby!!! Glad to see you are gaining a few pounds in all the right places. Keep on gaining baby!:eat1: Miss Trou :You look like a million bucks $$$$$$.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 21, 2008)

onetrulyshy said:


> I have never posted a pic so i hope im doing this right...
> 
> Me.
> 
> View attachment 34806



You look adorable! Glad to see you're posting pictures! I bet you won't be so shy anymore...


----------



## James (Jan 21, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHA... I should post a pic of me in the morning. Scary.


 
lol... erm... nah

ruffled maybe..?

Scary...? 

No


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2008)

Told ya, Sasha! I win! You owe me a donut when we finally get to meet each other.


----------



## jamie (Jan 21, 2008)

the boy and I being silly in Viva Las Vegas:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Me on Saturday











Then, a tiny hair cut...








Jeesh.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 21, 2008)

jamie said:


> the boy and I being silly in Viva Las Vegas:



So cute! Glad you enjoyed your time in Vegas!


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 21, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Me on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The haircut looks good!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 21, 2008)

jamie said:


> the boy and I being silly in Viva Las Vegas:





too cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Me on Saturday
> 
> Then, a tiny hair cut...
> 
> ...



I dig the hair- great cut


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 21, 2008)

very recently.like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 21, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Me:
> 
> New Year's. My buddy mike managed to get his own finger in.
> 
> ...




how cute are you?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 21, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> very recently.like 2 weeks ago?



my my my :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 21, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> very recently.like 2 weeks ago?



Helloooooo cutie! :smitten:


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 21, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 22, 2008)

the hat my awesome auntie knitted for me
View attachment new hat.JPG



my sweet Bonnie Jean
View attachment silly puppy.JPG


my crazy kitties.
View attachment kitties.JPG



i know those last two arent of me, but my babies are too cute!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

me at THIS MOMENT!!!!! i spend a lot of time at my computer


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

this hat is freaking awesome


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 22, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> this hat is freaking awesome



thanks! The yarn she used is soooo freakin soft!!!!


----------



## aldoverbena (Jan 22, 2008)

troubadours said:


> lol.



I love this angle. Love it. The pic is also adorably hedonistic. The Smirnoff purple business I would question, maybe. Also, did you by any chance put on any weight over the holidays? You're looking a bit softer than usual... :wubu:


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

aldoverbena said:


> I love this angle. Love it. The pic is also adorably hedonistic. The Smirnoff purple business I would question, maybe. Also, did you by any chance put on any weight over the holidays? You're looking a bit softer than usual... :wubu:



well she said that she want'd to gain about 50 to put her just over300 so im guessing 250ish:smitten:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> very recently.like 2 weeks ago?



Welcome to the forums. :batting:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2008)

View attachment SSMIM.jpg


Okay, I'll admit it. I have a pimple, so I had to use the sepia tone on this one.


View attachment SMIM.jpg


My hair is trying to cover it here.:happy:


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 22, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Welcome to the forums. :batting:



thank you! i love your fear and loathing poster!!

and well.. the glasses.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> thank you! i love your fear and loathing poster!!
> 
> and well.. the glasses.



:bow: Thanks


----------



## troubadours (Jan 22, 2008)

aldoverbena said:


> I love this angle. Love it. The pic is also adorably hedonistic. The Smirnoff purple business I would question, maybe. Also, did you by any chance put on any weight over the holidays? You're looking a bit softer than usual... :wubu:



it's raspberry smirnoff. i've been off the boards for a while due to general business and yes, i've gained since the last time i posted pics here.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 22, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You look adorable! Glad to see you're posting pictures! I bet you won't be so shy anymore...



Thank you. As for not being so shy..I could only hope.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello Everyone! just wanted to post some recent pics i took this weekend.

























sorry this last one is bigger, i couldnt get it smaller.:doh:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Hello Everyone! just wanted to post some recent pics i took this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are just adorable... and HAWT!!!





And I finally get to see the infamous tattoo you told me about!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Hello Everyone! just wanted to post some recent pics i took this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never noticed that tattoo. Other than that: I love the third and fourth picture. :wubu:  

The wine pic is nice too. Are you "Bottle poppin'?"


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Hello Everyone! just wanted to post some recent pics i took this weekend.
> 
> sorry this last one is bigger, i couldnt get it smaller.:doh:



*sung* 

Hotttttttie!!!!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 23, 2008)

You look beautiful!




latinshygirl92377 said:


> Hello Everyone! just wanted to post some recent pics i took this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 23, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> These are just adorable... and HAWT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Lloyd!



Jon Blaze said:


> I never noticed that tattoo. Other than that: I love the third and fourth picture. :wubu:
> 
> The wine pic is nice too. Are you "Bottle poppin'?"


aww, thanks jon,and yeah i dont really ever show my tattoo but i did on these pics, and the wine was fabulous...lol..



mszwebs said:


> *sung*
> 
> Hotttttttie!!!!


...gracias!!!!



mimosa said:


> You look beautiful!


thanks Friend, hey i miss talking with you


----------



## mimosa (Jan 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> thanks Friend, hey i miss talking with you



I miss talking to you too!:kiss2:


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 23, 2008)

This is my official new picture, taken just now, for your viewing pleasure, or displeasure. Whichever you prefer. I think my cat is more attractive than me, but whatever. 

View attachment 100_0100.jpg


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 23, 2008)

OMFG! Matt, you're a fecking ADULT and NOT 13 anymore! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 23, 2008)

first one: so shitty drunk. second one: a SERIOUSLY terrible picture of my actually-very-hot friend kathy. 

View attachment janrebar.jpg


View attachment janrebar2.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 23, 2008)

elle camino said:


> first one: so shitty drunk. second one: a SERIOUSLY terrible picture of my actually-very-hot friend kathy.



Hey drunk isnt a bad thing...lol! great pics, i love your hair color and what is that on your necklace? i like it!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 23, 2008)

spider necklace*.
and thanks!














*spider necklace, does whatever a spider necklace does.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 23, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> OMFG! Matt, you're a fecking ADULT and NOT 13 anymore! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!



I KNOW, right? Who'd have thought? I never thought I'd make it this far... And be able to half-ass grow facial hair...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 23, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> I KNOW, right? Who'd have thought? I never thought I'd make it this far... And be able to half-ass grow facial hair...



DUDE! I remember when you STARTED shaving and shaved off that damn peach fuzz. /memory lane


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 23, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> DUDE! I remember when you STARTED shaving and shaved off that damn peach fuzz. /memory lane



OMG, yeah! You were fortunate you didn't meet me a few months before when I was learning about deoderant... Wow. Memory lane......


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 23, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> OMG, yeah! You were fortunate you didn't meet me a few months before when I was learning about deoderant... Wow. Memory lane......



OH GOD. Yeah. You temporarily gave my mom hope I didn't like girls.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 23, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> OH GOD. Yeah. You temporarily gave my mom hope I didn't like girls.



Man, I bet she was dissappointed... In retrospect... Oh well. We turned out okay.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 23, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Man, I bet she was dissappointed... In retrospect... Oh well. We turned out okay.



Speak for yourself.

Excuse me while I do some lines off a teenage girl's bum. :eat2:


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 23, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> Excuse me while I do some lines off a teenage girl's bum. :eat2:



I can't believe you haven't seen Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle... We will watch it and enjoy it as it was meant to be seen! And you will really appreciate what you just posted...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 23, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> This is my official new picture, taken just now, for your viewing pleasure, or displeasure. Whichever you prefer. I think my cat is more attractive than me, but whatever.


Aw. Kitty's got a groucho mustache. :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 23, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> This is my official new picture, taken just now, for your viewing pleasure, or displeasure. Whichever you prefer. I think my cat is more attractive than me, but whatever.



Meow! Hot.


----------



## bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Hello Everyone! just wanted to post some recent pics i took this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GORGEOUS CHICA!! i love the one with glasses! and i didnt know u had a tattoo! 

 xox*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Hello Everyone! just wanted to post some recent pics i took this weekend.





I really like you with less makeup. Nice pictures.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *GORGEOUS CHICA!! i love the one with glasses! and i didnt know u had a tattoo!
> 
> xox*



Thanks Bexy..:kiss2:..and yes i have a tattoo, i just dont show it much.



Surlysomething said:


> I really like you with less makeup. Nice pictures.



Thank you very much Surly! i guess i always over do the make-up thing but just because i love it soo much, i love using all kinds of colors and coming up with a good combination. But, yes sometimes i do tend to wear less and its not soo bad. so, thank you


----------



## bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

*some arty-ish black and whites of me and my friends from friday nites spice girls nite at our usual club.* 

View attachment bex2.jpg


View attachment bex3.jpg


View attachment BEX.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 23, 2008)

Bexy i like that second pic, its soo cute! i can tell you where having a great time! lovely pics!;-)


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *some arty-ish black and whites of me and my friends from friday nites spice girls nite at our usual club.*


Girl, I need to hang with you! Ireland is the place I've always felt I needed to be. Even called a travel agent several years ago to find out where in Ireland would be the best place for me. After asking me a few questions, she suggested Clifden. It's on the West side, correct? I MUST go to Ireland!


----------



## bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Bexy i like that second pic, its soo cute! i can tell you where having a great time! lovely pics!;-)


*
and that was just getting into the taxi to head to the club lol!! it was a fun nite!*



Arrhythmia said:


> Girl, I need to hang with you! Ireland is the place I've always felt I needed to be. Even called a travel agent several years ago to find out where in Ireland would be the best place for me. After asking me a few questions, she suggested Clifden. It's on the West side, correct? I MUST go to Ireland!



*clifden is near galway, gorgeous place very serene. very quiet tho, if thats what youre looking for! nice for a relaxing break. its in the republic of ireland i live in the north and man do i love it here!! belfast is the place to be and i wouldnt leave it for the world! im not from here originally, im english, but never ever plan to go back! come over, we'll party!*


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *clifden is near galway, gorgeous place very serene. very quiet tho, if thats what youre looking for! nice for a relaxing break. *


That's exactly what I told her I was looking for. BUT, I want to be able to party when I am so inclined. She also told me that Irish men aren't all that great looking. I beg to differ since I've seen a few and found them to be pleasing to my eyes. What is your take on Irishmen?


----------



## bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> That's exactly what I told her I was looking for. BUT, I want to be able to party when I am so inclined. She also told me that Irish men aren't all that great looking. I beg to differ since I've seen a few and found them to be pleasing to my eyes. What is your take on Irishmen?



*there isnt a great deal of partying to be done in Galway, it has some clubs and pubs but nothing mad, nothing that would open past say 1am. My usual club we stay till 6am some nites! 

Irish men!? Well i think Ireland's like anywhere, its got bad guys and good guys, depends what you like. the accents a win though!
i like emo/goth/punk boys and theres no shortage of them here, especially in belfast! i even got me one! together 16 months!*


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 23, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


>



Yeah yeah yeah, no low self esteem posting here Mr! You know you look great.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great pics Phoebe,especially the last pic...very hot!!!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is a pic i took today 

View attachment John new tracksuit-mod.JPG


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 23, 2008)

I like that pic *john*, cute smile! I bet you just came back from working out there huh? ;-)


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you Phoebe,how did you know i was in the gym earlier??


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2008)

You would look less serial-killer-like if you smiled more.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


>





You would look less serial-killer-like if you smiled more.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2008)

Jeez, where to start? I'm so behind in this thread I cannot possibly catch up, so looking at just the last two pages... Lots of cute boys here. Where were you when I was a terribly shy young fat woman? 

*Jamie*, you are gorgeous -- you know I think that, so nothing new there. You and the Mr. are so adorable together. *Amatrix*, welcome!! Another new, young cutie.  *Mims*, just as pretty as always! *Elle*, I'm sure you must take a bad pic, we all do, I just never see them. Beautiful and stylish as always. *Bex*, you're so cute, but I like the color pics better, 'cause of your cute hair.  *Ms. Latina*, you are so pretty, and I agree, the glasses look fab on you. 

Here's me, looking totally unglamorous, almost first thing in the morning, annoyed because my laptop was acting up. Still is, dammit. It's right before I moved here, to Canada. 

View attachment IMG_0010_2sm.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 23, 2008)

View attachment me out 2.jpg


Me out at the weekend


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 23, 2008)

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 23, 2008)

View attachment red top.jpg


And this one taken yesterday! My new red top  hehe


----------



## dragorat (Jan 23, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Yay! Always good to see a new drago pic



*Thanks AM! At least someone saw this old rodent among all the young studs posting here.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Thanks AM! At least someone saw this old rodent among all the young studs posting here.*



I saw but meant to ask you (in chat) why in the world you didn't post that picture you have up in chat in here? I love your new pic


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You would look less serial-killer-like if you smiled more.



to be honest i hate my smile i think i look like a real dork when i do


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 35015
> 
> 
> And this one taken yesterday! My new red top  hehe



SOOOO HAWT!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks you Tina!

your really sweet!:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> to be honest i hate my smile i think i look like a real dork when i do


 

well, you don't


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *some arty-ish black and whites of me and my friends from friday nites spice girls nite at our usual club.*



Looks like you had fun... Don't forget to drink a beer for me, Bexy!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tina said:


> Here's me, looking totally unglamorous, almost first thing in the morning, annoyed because my laptop was acting up. Still is, dammit. It's right before I moved here, to Canada.



Awwwww, Tina! Even when you're annoyed, you're still cute!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 24, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 35015
> 
> 
> And this one taken yesterday! My new red top  hehe



Loving that top, girl. It accents your eyes...


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 24, 2008)

And now random thoughts that came to mind after I picked these photos for this post and chose the title, because everyone deserves a good laugh at their own expense:

"More popular than I was in high school, anyways... "

"Proving once and for all that I love Pussy... (can I say that? I mean, it's my cat, F'erCryingOutLoud.)"

"OMG, he cooks, loves cats, and plays guitar! He must be a sad, lonely man." 

Depricating humor aside, here's me without a hat! :blush: 

View attachment cookin.jpg


View attachment Kitty Kisses.jpg


View attachment Guitar Hero.jpg


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 24, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Aw. Kitty's got a groucho mustache. :wubu:



Isn't he simply adorable? He's my little handsome moosh-face kitty! I'm such a proud pet parent... :smitten:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> "OMG, he cooks, loves cats, and plays guitar! He must be a sad, lonely man."



I beg to differ, sir. If a guy cooks and plays guitar, he's definitely not sad in my book. In fact, he's pretty freakin awesome.

I'm more of a dog person, sorry.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I beg to differ, sir. If a guy cooks and plays guitar, he's definitely not sad in my book. In fact, he's pretty freakin awesome.
> 
> I'm more of a dog person, sorry.



I agree with you except the liking dogs better part.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I beg to differ, sir. If a guy cooks and plays guitar, he's definitely not sad in my book. In fact, he's pretty freakin awesome.
> 
> I'm more of a dog person, sorry.



Thank you very much.  DOGS??!?!? :shocked: j/k. There is no reason to be sorry. I love all pets. Except birds. Birds hate me, and I must say I reciprocate.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

OMG, birds + me = no bueno!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 24, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> "OMG, he cooks, loves cats, and plays guitar! He must be a sad, lonely man."


More like "women must be throwing themselves at him!"


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 24, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> More like "women must be throwing themselves at him!"



Oddly, that makes me more paranoid than anything. *looking around for incoming bodies*

:shocked: Duck and cover!


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 35015
> 
> 
> And this one taken yesterday! My new red top  hehe


*
new look's finest! i have this top! xxo*


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> new look's finest! i have this top! xxo*



oooh i saw that top the other day and was soooooo tempted to buy it !


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 24, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> More like "women must be throwing themselves at him!"



Yeah, the female thought process is not like "He cooks...ewww. That sucks. No woman wants a guy who's going to cook for her. Women hate that. And he likes animals? Strike 2. Any man who likes animals and is secure enough to talk about how much he loves his cat must be a total loser. And chicks totally hate musicians. Everyone knows that."


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Awwwww, Tina! Even when you're annoyed, you're still cute!


Bmann, you're very sweet to say so about my frump pic. Thank you.


----------



## Tad (Jan 24, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah, the female thought process is not like "He cooks...ewww. That sucks. No woman wants a guy who's going to cook for her. Women hate that. And he likes animals? Strike 2. Any man who likes animals and is secure enough to talk about how much he loves his cat must be a total loser. And chicks totally hate musicians. Everyone knows that."



Except that to some people these are not "manly" traits, and some women go for the guy who seems more "manly" to them, time after time. Yep, lots of women want a guy who is domesticated, but far from all. (thankfully I found one of those who prefer domesticated).


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 24, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah, the female thought process is not like "He cooks...ewww. That sucks. No woman wants a guy who's going to cook for her. Women hate that. And he likes animals? Strike 2. Any man who likes animals and is secure enough to talk about how much he loves his cat must be a total loser. And chicks totally hate musicians. Everyone knows that."



i can cook up a storm and i have never had a woman be like i hate when you cook... im a damn GOOD COOK!!!:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2008)

Tina said:


> Jeez, where to start? I'm so behind in this thread I cannot possibly catch up, so looking at just the last two pages... Lots of cute boys here. Where were you when I was a terribly shy young fat woman?
> 
> *Jamie*, you are gorgeous -- you know I think that, so nothing new there. You and the Mr. are so adorable together. *Amatrix*, welcome!! Another new, young cutie.  *Mims*, just as pretty as always! *Elle*, I'm sure you must take a bad pic, we all do, I just never see them. Beautiful and stylish as always. *Bex*, you're so cute, but I like the color pics better, 'cause of your cute hair.  *Ms. Latina*, you are so pretty, and I agree, the glasses look fab on you.
> 
> Here's me, looking totally unglamorous, almost first thing in the morning, annoyed because my laptop was acting up. Still is, dammit. It's right before I moved here, to Canada.



still pretty even if you're "unglamorous"


----------



## bigirlover (Jan 24, 2008)

Sasha is beyond cute!


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> still pretty even if you're "unglamorous"


Aw, thank you. :wubu:

From the other Tina, who is now in the same country as you.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 24, 2008)

here i be AGAIN....im starting to look all the same in every picture  oops 
I SHAVED finally i dont look like a cave man anymore


----------



## mimosa (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you, Tina. :kiss2:




Tina said:


> Jeez, where to start? I'm so behind in this thread I cannot possibly catch up, so looking at just the last two pages... Lots of cute boys here. Where were you when I was a terribly shy young fat woman?
> 
> *Jamie*, you are gorgeous -- you know I think that, so nothing new there. You and the Mr. are so adorable together. *Amatrix*, welcome!! Another new, young cutie.  *Mims*, just as pretty as always! *Elle*, I'm sure you must take a bad pic, we all do, I just never see them. Beautiful and stylish as always. *Bex*, you're so cute, but I like the color pics better, 'cause of your cute hair.  *Ms. Latina*, you are so pretty, and I agree, the glasses look fab on you.
> 
> Here's me, looking totally unglamorous, almost first thing in the morning, annoyed because my laptop was acting up. Still is, dammit. It's right before I moved here, to Canada.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> here i be AGAIN....im starting to look all the same in every picture  oops
> I SHAVED finally i dont look like a cave man anymore



Did you photoshop your eyes or something?!?! Phenomenal color 

But what's with the institutional background? :huh:


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 24, 2008)

im in the bathroom at my school, the only thing that i did was lighten the photo because its taken on my phone, but no my eyes are really bright blue.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> And now random thoughts that came to mind after I picked these photos for this post and chose the title, because everyone deserves a good laugh at their own expense:
> 
> "More popular than I was in high school, anyways... "
> 
> ...



pretty cute (so is your cat)
:bow:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 24, 2008)

bigirlover said:


> Sasha is beyond cute!



Lol... aww  Thank you hun.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 24, 2008)

can i braid your hair???

haha my ex hated when i braided his hair... but it was so long and soft, i had to always play with it!

:smitten:



chublover350 said:


> here i be AGAIN....im starting to look all the same in every picture  oops
> I SHAVED finally i dont look like a cave man anymore


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 24, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> can i braid your hair???
> 
> haha my ex hated when i braided his hair... but it was so long and soft, i had to always play with it!
> 
> :smitten:



hells yes, im down....haha always willing to see what i look like RAWKING the braids

\m/ ^_^ \m/


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 24, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> hells yes, im down....haha always willing to see what i look like RAWKING the braids
> 
> \m/ ^_^ \m/



w00t! braids are very viking! he was all about his metal, but the bf wasnt into braids. braids are HAWT.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 25, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> w00t! braids are very viking! he was all about his metal, but the bf wasnt into braids. braids are HAWT.



haha my nickname is the viking  haha


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 25, 2008)

besides nice hair... 
hes got them eyes...
and cooks...

the guy with the cat only beats him, because his cats super cute.

*giggles*

not like im keeping score...
just messing around.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Jan 25, 2008)

YUM!!!!!!!! :eat2:





​


----------



## mimosa (Jan 25, 2008)

Here I am in my dorky red shirt.....

View attachment roja.jpg


----------



## tattooU (Jan 25, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> here i be AGAIN....im starting to look all the same in every picture  oops
> I SHAVED finally i dont look like a cave man anymore



You are such a cutie, even as a caveman :smitten:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 25, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Here I am in my dorky red shirt.....
> 
> View attachment 35114



RED looks Great on You Mimi!~~~~you look gorgeous!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 25, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> YUM!!!!!!!! :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smitten::smitten: YOU are just too cute! that ice cream looks DELIC!!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 25, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 35015
> 
> 
> And this one taken yesterday! My new red top  hehe



Gahhh!!! You're soo pretty!!!


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 25, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Here I am in my dorky red shirt.....
> 
> View attachment 35114




You are one hot woman...but that red shirt definitly makes you look hotter!!!


Bill


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> YUM!!!!!!!! :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hottie eating ice cream... is there anything better?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Here I am in my dorky red shirt.....
> 
> View attachment 35114



I think you look nice... you make the color red look even better...  :wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 25, 2008)

seems like we all have a trusty red shirt laying around...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> seems like we all have a trusty red shirt laying around...



What's with all the hotties and the red shirts?! lol

Y'know it's because of all you ladies I love the color red...


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't have a new picture, but I have my 1st video on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LalO9ftjHx0


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 25, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Here I am in my dorky red shirt.....
> 
> View attachment 35114



Dorky or not, red is definitely your color!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> seems like we all have a trusty red shirt laying around...



You're hot, but you already knew that.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> seems like we all have a trusty red shirt laying around...



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## dragorat (Jan 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I saw but meant to ask you (in chat) why in the world you didn't post that picture you have up in chat in here? I love your new pic



The pic I had in chat wouldn't fit the request...It's almost 8 yrs. old....lol....But I thank you...


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> seems like we all have a trusty red shirt laying around...



*Good Lord you are pretty! xo*


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Here I am in my dorky red shirt.....
> 
> View attachment 35114



*Dorky, never! Red hot, hell yeah! 

xox *


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took yesterday. We received about 12" of snow so I had to put in a few hours of shoveling and using the snow thrower. Same thing awaits me today, it snowed about another foot last night.

Junior (my daughter) wanted to get blasted with the snow thrower... so I obliged.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1zosI1_FY0
**Warning, graphically pathetic video footage. Note: Child was a willing volunteer**

snow_man_stan

P.S. For anybody who has a rhinoplasty fetish... our camera takes incredible nasal shots. I decided not to post those pictures. 

View attachment DSC04328.jpg


View attachment DSC04333.jpg


View attachment DSC04346.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 25, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a few pictures I took yesterday. We received about 12" of snow so I had to put in a few hours of shoveling and using the snow thrower. Same thing awaits me today, it snowed about another foot last night.
> 
> Junior (my daughter) wanted to get blasted with the snow thrower... so I obliged.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1zosI1_FY0
> ...



Stan, you are a hot goober. You and your little girl have the cutest pics. But yeah, you are a hot goober.  (compliment)


----------



## James (Jan 25, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Stan, you are a hot goober. You and your little girl have the cutest pics. But yeah, you are a hot goober.  (compliment)


 
Oy...! 

I know you have a thing for Stan but easy on the public flirting please!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 25, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Stan, you are a hot goober. You and your little girl have the cutest pics. But yeah, you are a hot goober.  (compliment)


Thanks for the complement Sasha!  Unfortunately I'm not hot enough to melt snow... but I'm goober enough to know how to shovel!



James said:


> Oy...!
> 
> I know you have a thing for Stan but easy on the public flirting please!


Now, now James... I bet Sasha calls you a "hot goober" all the time! You're a lucky dog and you know it... don't be so selfish! 






How would you say that in Queen's English... "hot cheeky lad"?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 25, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a few pictures I took yesterday. We received about 12" of snow so I had to put in a few hours of shoveling and using the snow thrower. Same thing awaits me today, it snowed about another foot last night.
> 
> Junior (my daughter) wanted to get blasted with the snow thrower... so I obliged.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1zosI1_FY0
> ...


DAWWWWWWWW!! She's so cute!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a few pictures I took yesterday. We received about 12" of snow so I had to put in a few hours of shoveling and using the snow thrower. Same thing awaits me today, it snowed about another foot last night.
> 
> Junior (my daughter) wanted to get blasted with the snow thrower... so I obliged.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1zosI1_FY0
> ...



Don't you just love snow? Otherwise you wouldn't get adorable and silly (in a good way!) pictures like this...


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 26, 2008)

Nothing like not being on the computer for a few days and seeing a bunch of awesome pictures at Dimensions to brighten anyones mood!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you all very much. Not feeling so dorky anymore.:wubu::kiss2:






latinshygirl92377 said:


> RED looks Great on You Mimi!~~~~you look gorgeous!





Regular Bill said:


> You are one hot woman...but that red shirt definitly makes you look hotter!!!
> 
> 
> Bill





bmann0413 said:


> I think you look nice... you make the color red look even better...  :wubu:





daddyoh70 said:


> Dorky or not, red is definitely your color!!!!





bexylicious said:


> *Dorky, never! Red hot, hell yeah!
> 
> xox *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2008)

Stan those are some wonderful shots- I really enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Jon, Bmann0413, and GEF for the complements, and thanks SusieQ and Freethinker for the reps!



mimosa said:


> Here I am in my dorky red shirt.....
> 
> View attachment 35114



Mimi, you are as beautiful as ever in this pic! Not dorky at all, but even if it did look dorky... a dorky Mimi would be a very sexy Mimi... 


Seriously... :wubu:


dorky_man_stan


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 26, 2008)

aww stan, you and your girly, are sooo adorable!!  the cutest thing!!

Here are a few pics from some fun i had last night. Twas my last day at my placement so we all went out on the evening and got rather drunkard...


It all started off rather normally..
View attachment Me n Jo edit.jpg


This is when the drinks started flowing....
View attachment crazy me edit.jpg


And this was the end of the night with my best friend Wachy...hahahah just thought id provide you with a giggle 
View attachment me wach FUCKED dim.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 26, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> aww stan, you and your girly, are sooo adorable!!  the cutest thing!!
> ...



Thanks Jen!  Fun and cute pics, looks like you and your friends had a great time!


----------



## natesnap (Jan 27, 2008)

Putting up the Fonz 

View attachment 7b0871d3b69d.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 27, 2008)

natesnap said:


> Putting up the Fonz



AAAAAAAAAA...good pic...lol.


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 27, 2008)

natesnap said:


> Putting up the Fonz



very nice!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you very much, Stan. :wubu:





fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks Jon, Bmann0413, and GEF for the complements, and thanks SusieQ and Freethinker for the reps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bexy (Jan 27, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> aww stan, you and your girly, are sooo adorable!!  the cutest thing!!
> 
> Here are a few pics from some fun i had last night. Twas my last day at my placement so we all went out on the evening and got rather drunkard...
> 
> ...



*looks like a good night!! great piccies! *


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Taken tonight. I love black & white photos. Faded color too!



Good GOD woman..you almost make me wanna bat for the other team..or at least ride the fence 

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2008)

jamie said:


> the boy and I being silly in Viva Las Vegas:



Too MUCH CUTENESS!

Holy Crap. Yous guys be adorable!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 27, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Good GOD woman..you almost make me wanna bat for the other team..or at least ride the fence
> 
> Beautiful pictures!




IC (yeah, wrong thread) that I read that TOTALLY wrong. 

FENCE. Fence.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> seems like we all have a trusty red shirt laying around...



Yo! Wyoming! ::: waving from Idaho ::::: hey neighbor


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 27, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> here i be AGAIN....im starting to look all the same in every picture  oops
> I SHAVED finally i dont look like a cave man anymore



Oh wow, so very hot! Your picture definately makes me wish I were single! I like the shaved look on you (even though I really haven't seen any of the caveman ones..)
Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> IC (yeah, wrong thread) that I read that TOTALLY wrong.
> 
> FENCE. Fence.



You're a dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty girl  LMFAO


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2008)

So, I've searched and I thought there was a favorite picture of yourself thread..but I can't find it.

Anyways..these aren't recent..but I found them today and they are some of my favorite..so enjoy them or ELSE..lol

View attachment 35273


View attachment 35274


----------



## Britannia (Jan 27, 2008)

I wanted to take a picture that captured the "Seattle Drifter"/Haight&Ashbury Street Rat in me...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> So, I've searched and I thought there was a favorite picture of yourself thread..but I can't find it.
> 
> Anyways..these aren't recent..but I found them today and they are some of my favorite..so enjoy them or ELSE..lol





Britannia said:


> I wanted to take a picture that captured the "Seattle Drifter"/Haight&Ashbury Street Rat in me...



Holy crud, ladies, you are looking GOOD! :wubu:


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 27, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh wow, so very hot! Your picture definately makes me wish I were single! I like the shaved look on you (even though I really haven't seen any of the caveman ones..)
> Gorgeous eyes.



oh well thanks, but thats not fair to your man, u wish you were single.....:doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

This is me, about 5 minutes ago...
Sorry it's so ginormous!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This is me, about 5 minutes ago...
> Sorry it's so ginormous!!!



Nope you look great, Sammy!


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This is me, about 5 minutes ago...
> Sorry it's so ginormous!!!



just beautiful....


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 27, 2008)

love a girl in glasses


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 27, 2008)

Not completely certain why, but I love the hair. And a wonderful smile as always.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awww, thanks guys! Y'all are too sweet! :wubu: :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 28, 2008)

ok... these are from last Sunday, so they're pretty recent...and they made their way around the NFL thread, but i figured I'd bring hem over here too  Obviously, they did no good except to serve as Spanky's birthday present...lol.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 28, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> ok... these are from last Sunday, so they're pretty recent...and they made their way around the NFL thread, but i figured I'd bring hem over here too  Obviously, they did no good except to serve as Spanky's birthday present...lol.



GREEN BAY!!! I'm from chicago soooo.... yet I was cheering for you guys last weekend..... but since your body look so so sexy in that jersey I'll let it slide


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 28, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> ok... these are from last Sunday, so they're pretty recent...and they made their way around the NFL thread, but i figured I'd bring hem over here too  Obviously, they did no good except to serve as Spanky's birthday present...lol.



Hellooooooo football hottie! :smitten:


----------



## elle camino (Jan 28, 2008)

hereafter referred to as the magic dress. 

View attachment dimsdress1.jpg


----------



## James (Jan 28, 2008)

fly Maginty fly!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 28, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hereafter referred to as the magic dress.



I can see why.... hottie!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 28, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hereafter referred to as the magic dress.



More like the Magic Eye Dress.

I swear I can see a sailboat in there.


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> seems like we all have a trusty red shirt laying around...



DAMN!!!!:smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 28, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Hello Everyone! just wanted to post some recent pics i took this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're so pretty. You're killing me with the glasses. Glasses are hot. You're hot. I love you.:bow::kiss2::smitten:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 28, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> GREEN BAY!!! I'm from chicago soooo.... yet I was cheering for you guys last weekend..... but since your body look so so sexy in that jersey I'll let it slide





bmann0413 said:


> Hellooooooo football hottie! :smitten:



Thank you both :kiss2:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 28, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I wanted to take a picture that captured the "Seattle Drifter"/Haight&Ashbury Street Rat in me...



Yes! Another shot for my "hot pics of Brit" folder.....:wubu:


----------



## Britannia (Jan 28, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Yes! Another shot for my "hot pics of Brit" folder.....:wubu:



lol well I'm back on the market now (Bellyboy has had some "responsibilities" pop up that make it very not good for us to continue seeing eachother) so if you ever feel like some warm might do you some good...


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> Yo! Wyoming! ::: waving from Idaho ::::: hey neighbor



hey!!! 

::waves back!!::


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This is me, about 5 minutes ago...
> Sorry it's so ginormous!!!




aww you have such pretty eyes and hair!


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> ok... these are from last Sunday, so they're pretty recent...and they made their way around the NFL thread, but i figured I'd bring hem over here too  Obviously, they did no good except to serve as Spanky's birthday present...lol.



another sexy packers fan! w3wt!


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> DAMN!!!!:smitten:



thank you thank you!

:bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> aww you have such pretty eyes and hair!



Thanks, darlin! And I must say, I heart your red shirt!


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 28, 2008)

Think I didn't comment all of you. Well you're all nice. The set of football pics are hot. I really like your red shirt Amatrix.


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Thanks, darlin! And I must say, I heart your red shirt!



hahah yea... its a classic!


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

Slamaga said:


> Think I didn't comment all of you. Well you're all nice. The set of football pics are hot. I really like your red shirt Amatrix.




thanks slamaga!:bow:


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 28, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> seems like we all have a trusty red shirt laying around...



Wow you look great... I dont know how I missed this pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 28, 2008)

MzWebs, Amatrix, LatinShyGirl and Britania- all of you are some of the most gorgeous people on the net


----------



## elle camino (Jan 28, 2008)

hey thanks girl.
._.


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> Wow you look great... I dont know how I missed this pic



thanks pat


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> MzWebs, Amatrix, LatinShyGirl and Britania- all of you are some of the most gorgeous people on the net



i agree and also think you should have listed yourself.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 28, 2008)

Me and my girl after a diner run. We hadn't seen each other in a year.




My 21st bday family bash. Faced blacked to protect the innocent, and underage. Also, my bra is visible and I don't smile right. 

eta: my hair is pulled back. i don't own a mullet.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 28, 2008)

Dubh! Cute as ever! :wubu: Hope you had a great 21st!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy 21st, you!


----------



## intraultra (Jan 28, 2008)

taken just now.


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 29, 2008)

intraultra said:


> taken just now.
> 
> So, um....wow, you're good looking....and if you go to Temple, you're just up the road from me! You grow up around Philly?


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 29, 2008)

intraultra said:


> taken just now.



nice pic


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2008)

i want a shirt that says ''temple" in reverse as well


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 29, 2008)

Slamaga said:


> The set of football pics are hot.



Thank you 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> MzWebs, Amatrix, LatinShyGirl and Britania- all of you are some of the most gorgeous people on the net



Thanks GEF! :bow:



Amatrix said:


> another sexy packers fan! w3wt!



 thanks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Me and my girl after a diner run. We hadn't seen each other in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hey gf..thanks for sharing....great pics, looks like good times, my best gf turned 21 and was 3 yrs sober but we went out to a club to dance and hear music, she already had had enough to last her a lifetime by 18 hahaha....you all innocent huh?*..hmmmm


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

intraultra said:


> taken just now.



Pretty cute


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 29, 2008)

intraultra said:


> taken just now.



look at you :wubu:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2008)

this is a corny one of me in the Florida Keys last week (I love manatees!)









...and this is me at Ernest Hemingway's swimming pool, in Key West.


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> this is a corny one of me in the Florida Keys last week (I love manatees!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OMG i am so dying to push you in that pool! its too tempting!*


----------



## love dubh (Jan 29, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hey gf..thanks for sharing....great pics, looks like good times, my best gf turned 21 and was 3 yrs sober but we went out to a club to dance and hear music, she already had had enough to last her a lifetime by 18 hahaha....you all innocent huh?*..hmmmm



Heh. Yeah. I've drank so much that by the time 21 rolled around, I was thinking "Okay, now I don't have to get others to buy me booze." I went to the bar that night, and got wasted. One bourbon, one scotch, one beer (hint hint)....to commemorate my legal right to inebriation. Then five or six more beers, another shot or two...and woke up 5 hours later to go into my internship for the first time. Ha!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr Angels....Looking lubberly


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *me in prague with my waistcoat that i had to remove as buttons would have pinged off after the meal i had lol!*


Lol, I have exactly the same outfit Bex! Im guessing 90% of our wardrobes are most probably identical! Needless to say, you have EXCELLENT taste  lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hereafter referred to as the magic dress.




stunning like usual

Dim's very own Dita Von Teese.
:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 29, 2008)

Last pic for a while. Love you all!:kiss2:


View attachment mimif.jpg


----------



## toni (Jan 29, 2008)

These were taken in Key West last week.


----------



## Ash (Jan 29, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> this is a corny one of me in the Florida Keys last week (I love manatees!)



I feel a "Oh the Huge Manatee!!!!" joke coming on. Where's Beej?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I feel a "Oh the Huge Manatee!!!!" joke coming on. Where's Beej?



I'm not doing it now, 'cause it'd be too forced and unfunny.


----------



## Ash (Jan 29, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm not doing it now, 'cause it'd be too forced and unfunny.



Dammit Beej! Now *I *look like an idiot!

DO EEEET!

P.S. That picture can never be unfunny. Ever.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 29, 2008)

Britannia said:


> lol well I'm back on the market now (Bellyboy has had some "responsibilities" pop up that make it very not good for us to continue seeing eachother) so if you ever feel like some warm might do you some good...



Dear God....why is there no drooling emoticon?:smitten::wubu:


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 29, 2008)

toni said:


> These were taken in Key West last week.



loven those thighs and johnnyT is right, wheres the drooling emot:wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> So, I've searched and I thought there was a favorite picture of yourself thread..but I can't find it.
> 
> Anyways..these aren't recent..but I found them today and they are some of my favorite..so enjoy them or ELSE..lol
> 
> ...



I want to put my hands on your cheeks You're so cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2008)

Maire, Say Hello to the Angels and Toni- I think all of you look great. Wonderful photos


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm not doing it now, 'cause it'd be too forced and unfunny.



oh the huge manatee is actually the reason i love manatees so much now.

i think a cameo would be highly appropriate.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> loven those thighs and johnnyT is right, wheres the drooling emot:wubu:



I ate there! Their key lime cupcakes are great.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 29, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> chublover350 said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by chublover350
> ...



Uhhhh. This one made me double-take. :blink:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 29, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> this is a corny one of me in the Florida Keys last week (I love manatees!)





Ashley said:


> I feel a "Oh the Huge Manatee!!!!" joke coming on. Where's Beej?





Blackjack said:


> I'm not doing it now, 'cause it'd be too forced and unfunny.





Ashley said:


> Dammit Beej! Now *I *look like an idiot!
> 
> DO EEEET!
> 
> P.S. That picture can never be unfunny. Ever.



OH THE HUGE MANATEE!

Remember this later--I took one for the team.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Uhhhh. This one made me double-take. :blink:



*winnnnnnnnce*

I thought that was the OP...:doh:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 29, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Last pic for a while. Love you all!:kiss2:
> 
> 
> View attachment 35403



Noooooo! No more hottie Mimi for a while?!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 29, 2008)

toni said:


> These were taken in Key West last week.



Toni, you look goooood... :smitten:


----------



## Britannia (Jan 29, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Dear God....why is there no drooling emoticon?:smitten::wubu:




*
*
*

But yes... most people don't know this, but the day job of "salesgirl" is really just a front to keep concealed the fact that I'm actually a Siren... I'm the love child of Achelous and Erato.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 30, 2008)

I love being so bored that I actually manage to figure things out....
Changing the resolution on your cell phone will make better pictures!! Lol. Go me, woo. :bow:

Anyway, recent pictures from about an hour ago, fresh outta the shower (wet hair!! no make-up even!) and ready to go!

Teehee, smiling!! 






Ok...not smiling...






Not sure If i love or hate the expression on this last one...This one may dissapear!!


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 30, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I love being so bored that I actually manage to figure things out....
> Changing the resolution on your cell phone will make better pictures!! Lol. Go me, woo. :bow:
> 
> Anyway, recent pictures from about an hour ago, fresh outta the shower (wet hair!!) and ready to go!
> ...



very pretty pics


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 30, 2008)

toni said:


> These were taken in Key West last week.



Lovely pics, you look great in them... and I love the cup cake sign :eat2:


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 30, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I love being so bored that I actually manage to figure things out....
> Changing the resolution on your cell phone will make better pictures!! Lol. Go me, woo. :bow:
> 
> Anyway, recent pictures from about an hour ago, fresh outta the shower (wet hair!! no make-up even!) and ready to go!
> ...



your so cute! just naturally cute!


----------



## Britannia (Jan 30, 2008)

More of the haircut. It looks so much better in person... like a cross between the haircut Robin William's wife had in _What Dreams May Come_ and a really shaggy pixie cut. 

View attachment Picture 193.jpg


View attachment Picture 192.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

Love the haircut!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 30, 2008)

Britannia said:


> More of the haircut. It looks so much better in person... like a cross between the haircut Robin William's wife had in _What Dreams May Come_ and a really shaggy pixie cut.



I likes it! Of course, that doesn't come as a surprise because you're hot...


----------



## Britannia (Jan 30, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I likes it! Of course, that doesn't come as a surprise because you're hot...



Ahahaha

I was really scared that the bangs would turn out like the ones I had when I was 4...

*I* was the one that originally had the "Suri Cruise" bowlcut with bangs. And while I rocked it, I don't want to go back to that...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 30, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I ate there! Their key lime cupcakes are great.


Ok I need to ask something........I have no idea what 'Key lime' is.....not a word we have in the Uk and it drives me mad when I hear it cause I dnt know what it is!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess it's sort of a brand... (sort of)


----------



## Shala (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is a pic of me taken like a few minutes ago at my desk. 

View attachment me0130.JPG


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 30, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok I need to ask something........I have no idea what 'Key lime' is.....not a word we have in the Uk and it drives me mad when I hear it cause I dnt know what it is!!!!



Key Limes are a type of lime that originated in the Florida Keys (hence the name) but have since spread to Texas, the rest of the Gulf Coast, and recently California. They've got a sweeter/less tart flavor than a regular Lime (proly shouldn't start scarfing them like apples, though!), and their unique flavor lends them well to Bartending, Baking and a number of other culinary endeavors. The most famous dish including key limes is the Key Lime Pie, which originated in the Keys. A Key Lime Pie is made in a pie shell, and consists of a layer of condensed Key Lime deliciousness on the bottom, and is topped with copious amounts of Meringue.

I just used up my smart quotient for the day on you Blue Eyes, time to go fail EDUC 414! :-D


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 30, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> Key Limes are a type of lime that originated in the Florida Keys (hence the name) but have since spread to Texas, the rest of the Gulf Coast, and recently California. They've got a sweeter/less tart flavor than a regular Lime (proly shouldn't start scarfing them like apples, though!), and their unique flavor lends them well to Bartending, Baking and a number of other culinary endeavors. The most famous dish including key limes is the Key Lime Pie, which originated in the Keys. A Key Lime Pie is made in a pie shell, and consists of a layer of condensed Key Lime deliciousness on the bottom, and is topped with copious amounts of Meringue.
> 
> I just used up my smart quotient for the day on you Blue Eyes, time to go fail EDUC 414! :-D



I'd like to add that the Key Lime Pie is famous in American cooking. Be suspicious of a Key Lime Pie that's made anywhere but in the American southeast-- it's not the real deal!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 30, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I'd like to add that the Key Lime Pie is famous in American cooking. Be suspicious of a Key Lime Pie that's made anywhere but in the American southeast-- it's not the real deal!


Awwwww thanks guys! I feel like a whole part of my life has been filled now I have this info! Hehehe....mmmmm sounds good too!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

scudmissilez said:


> Key Limes are a type of lime that originated in the Florida Keys (hence the name) but have since spread to Texas, the rest of the Gulf Coast, and recently California. They've got a sweeter/less tart flavor than a regular Lime (proly shouldn't start scarfing them like apples, though!), and their unique flavor lends them well to Bartending, Baking and a number of other culinary endeavors. The most famous dish including key limes is the Key Lime Pie, which originated in the Keys. A Key Lime Pie is made in a pie shell, and consists of a layer of condensed Key Lime deliciousness on the bottom, and is topped with copious amounts of Meringue.
> 
> I just used up my smart quotient for the day on you Blue Eyes, time to go fail EDUC 414! :-D





Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I'd like to add that the Key Lime Pie is famous in American cooking. Be suspicious of a Key Lime Pie that's made anywhere but in the American southeast-- it's not the real deal!


Aha... good to know... :bow:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 30, 2008)

Shala said:


> Here is a pic of me taken like a few minutes ago at my desk.



You look Real Nice! I love your short hair!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 30, 2008)

i found this website where you can change the color of your hair and i kinda went crazy trying on different styles of hair. i really need a new look so tell me what you think. it was really fun doing this.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 30, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i found this website where you can change the color of your hair and i kinda went crazy trying on different styles of hair. i really need a new look so tell me what you think. it was really fun doing this.



ok, first of all what site is this. I want to play on it. Second.... this is my fave hairstyle on you. If you are considering one, this is my fave. It would be awesome on you!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> ok, first of all what site is this. I want to play on it. Second.... this is my fave hairstyle on you. If you are considering one, this is my fave. It would be awesome on you!



Well thanks Sasha! i like that one too alot. and the site is:

www.makeoversolutions.com/makeover/virtualMakeover

i hope i got it right.
And im sure your going to have fun! enjoy it sasha!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 30, 2008)

Just wanted to show off my new shirt


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 30, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i found this website where you can change the color of your hair and i kinda went crazy trying on different styles of hair. i really need a new look so tell me what you think. it was really fun doing this.



This is actually the one I like the best. It's nice and soft and looks real easy to manage!! Very cute!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 30, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Just wanted to show off my new shirt



that. is. so. cool.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 30, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> This is actually the one I like the best. It's nice and soft and looks real easy to manage!! Very cute!



Thanks for your opinion!....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2008)

Shala said:


> Here is a pic of me taken like a few minutes ago at my desk.




Gorgeous! You have beautiful eyes indeed 

@ LatinshyGirl- I like the second photo in the line up best myself


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 30, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> that. is. so. cool.



Found it online.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 30, 2008)

Britannia said:


> More of the haircut. It looks so much better in person... like a cross between the haircut Robin William's wife had in _What Dreams May Come_ and a really shaggy pixie cut.



brit-fuckin'-annia ... i absolutely DIG the new haircut. it looks perrrfecto on you, gorgeous! 



intraultra said:


> taken just now.



whoooo-eee ... talk about yer hawt noobs.



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> ...and this is me at Ernest Hemingway's swimming pool, in Key West.



... are ... you ... KIDDING ME?! holy woah ... now that's just fucking awesome.



love dubh said:


> My 21st bday family bash. Faced blacked to protect the innocent, and underage. Also, my bra is visible and I don't smile right.
> eta: my hair is pulled back. i don't own a mullet.



psh. that's a damn adorable smile, i don't know who you're trying to fool. 



Shala said:


> Here is a pic of me taken like a few minutes ago at my desk.



ooooh-la-la! that's a smirk of mischief you got there, shala! 



latinshygirl92377 said:


> i found this website where you can change the color of your hair and i kinda went crazy trying on different styles of hair. i really need a new look so tell me what you think. it was really fun doing this.



yeah, LSG ... if you're really considering one of those styles, i'll have to put my tally in with sasha's choice. they all look dynamite on ya, but that sleek one has you looking super sexay. :smitten:



~da rev~ said:


> Just wanted to show off my new shirt



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!?!?!

mistah mojoooo riiiisinnnnn', gotta keep on risiiiiinnnn'
riiiisin', riiiisin'

the. doors. lovely choice, man.

:wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 30, 2008)

alright, screw it ... i'm gonna jump in here, make a few ridiculous faces, and go. hope no one minds too much. 







this is my, "ima tigerrrrr" face (referring to the totally awesome tune by cheeseburger, which i unapologetically shout along and dance crazily to, of coursely).






and lastly...





here's lookin' at you, kid. :wubu:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 30, 2008)

we all have funny faces and manipulated contrast in us

only the truly INCREDIBLE can let it out


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 30, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> alright, screw it ... i'm gonna jump in here, make a few ridiculous faces, and go. hope no one minds too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd hit it


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 30, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> we all have funny faces and manipulated contrast in us
> 
> only the truly INCREDIBLE can let it out



ahhhh, shucks. it was totally easy, to be honest with you. care to join, mistah doom? 



mszwebs said:


> I'd hit it



pfft. i already announced to an entire chatroom that i'd tap yer fine ass. 



... thanks you two! :wubu:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 30, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ahhhh, shucks. it was totally easy, to be honest with you. care to join, mistah doom?



might come out vapid.

=D


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 30, 2008)

@ LatinshyGirl- I like the second photo in the line up best myself [/QUOTE]




thanks Green Eyed Fairy! ill def. take everyones opinion into consideration when i get my new look.


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2008)

*more of me! latest pics hot of the press!* 

View attachment Nights out 007.jpg


View attachment Nights out 009.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah, LSG ... if you're really considering one of those styles, i'll have to put my tally in with sasha's choice. they all look dynamite on ya, but that sleek one has you looking super sexay. :smitten:

Thanks Cold Comfort, and by the way you are one hot looking lady. I love, love your new pics, well i should say all your pics.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 30, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!?!?!
> 
> mistah mojoooo riiiisinnnnn', gotta keep on risiiiiinnnn'
> riiiisin', riiiisin'
> ...



Agreed. I can't go a whole day without listening to some of The Doors. 

:smitten:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 30, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> might come out vapid.
> 
> =D



pffft. excuuuuses.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 30, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *more of me! latest pics hot of the press!*



WOW! WOW! Thats the only thing i could think of saying when i saw your pics, gosh i wish i had your great sense of style!
hugs and kisses Bex!~~~~:smitten::kiss2:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 30, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Thanks Cold Comfort, and by the way you are one hot looking lady. I love, love your new pics, well i should say all your pics.



ahhhh shoooooo, thanks lsg. super kind of ya! :wubu:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 30, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> alright, screw it ... i'm gonna jump in here, make a few ridiculous faces, and go. hope no one minds too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some inasane eyes!:batting:


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i found this website where you can change the color of your hair and i kinda went crazy trying on different styles of hair. i really need a new look so tell me what you think. it was really fun doing this.



*LOL! i love it pheebs! i like the first one! 
*


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 30, 2008)

:shocked::wubu::wubu::shocked:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 31, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> i found this website where you can change the color of your hair and i kinda went crazy trying on different styles of hair. i really need a new look so tell me what you think. it was really fun doing this.



You look good as a blonde, Phoebe... 

Buuuut I'd have to go with Sasha.... that looks awesome... that one and the first one! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 31, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *more of me! latest pics hot of the press!*



Bexy, you have got to be one of the hottest red-heads I know... :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 31, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> alright, screw it ... i'm gonna jump in here, make a few ridiculous faces, and go. hope no one minds too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy friggin' hell, Jen! The first one is cute, the second one is funny (in a good way), but the third one is just totally friggin' hot! :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 31, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Some inasane eyes!:batting:



thanks da rev! i think inasane is a good thing?!  
hahaha teasing ya. i appreciate it!



chublover350 said:


> :shocked::wubu::wubu::shocked:



hahahahaha i'm guessing by the hearts-guys in the middle there that that was a good reaction? well, shucks. thank ya CL. :blush:



bmann0413 said:


> Holy friggin' hell, Jen! The first one is cute, the second one is funny (in a good way), but the third one is just totally friggin' hot! :wubu:



my goodness, lloyd! how flattered am i right now?! (very, is the answer). so nice of you ... thanks for the awesomely sweet words, as always! 


... and *bexy* ... as always, hun ... you are lookin' smokin' hot and fucking adorable all at the same time. well done, lady!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 31, 2008)

>



WTF? Can you be any hotter? Wow.:blink:


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

Cold Comfort... You have gorgeous sexy eyes. MROW. And that hair! 

My official thought: Outstanding.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

This is me drinking. At 4 am. In my bathrobe. Not flattering, but it's a part of me you should know. As an aside, on the phone with me is none other than TSL. And I'm drinking Guiness. It puts hair on yer bollocks. Hooray for... Bollocks? ... Noo.... Guiness. I'll post again... somewhere... when I'm sober.. 

View attachment drunken casey convo.jpg


View attachment still drunk and talking.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 31, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> alright, screw it ... i'm gonna jump in here, make a few ridiculous faces, and go. hope no one minds too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super sexy lady!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 31, 2008)

View attachment DSC00433smaller.jpg


Silly one of me!  Taken yesterday, I was feelin a bit snap happy


----------



## Shala (Jan 31, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> You look Real Nice! I love your short hair!



Thank you!!! The short hair is so easy.:eat2:


----------



## Shala (Jan 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gorgeous! You have beautiful eyes indeed
> 
> @ LatinshyGirl- I like the second photo in the line up best myself



GEF you are a doll! Thanks!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 31, 2008)

Alright! Thats enough! Miss Blue Eyez, Cold Comfort, Bexy.... if you dont knock it off with being so effin hawt, I just may go lez. And some men might not be happy with you 3.

Yeah... you girls rock my socks. *HUGS*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 31, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Alright! Thats enough! Miss Blue Eyez, Cold Comfort, Bexy.... if you dont knock it off with being so effin hawt, I just may go lez. And some men might not be happy with you 3.
> 
> Yeah... you girls rock my socks. *HUGS*


Lol, that would make some interesting pics though wouldnt it Sasha? lol!  

P.S you cant go away from the Uk until Ive met you  hehe


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 31, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> P.S you cant go away from the Uk until Ive met you  hehe



Deal! Im here till April.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 31, 2008)

Anime hair. Woke up with it this morning.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Anime hair. Woke up with it this morning.



That hair is pretty anime. Nice work.

Oh, Bexx, blue_eyes, Cold, you look amazing too. In a different way, I mean.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Silly one of me! Taken yesterday, I was feelin a bit snap happy





bexylicious said:


> *more of me! latest pics hot of the press!*



HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HAWTTTTTTT!!! (Pause) British Girls.... WOOOO!! :batting:



cold comfort said:


> alright, screw it ... i'm gonna jump in here, make a few ridiculous faces, and go. hope no one minds too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You.Me.Prom Oh right... We both graduated high school.  :wubu:
Would you like a ring instead? 



intraultra said:


> taken just now.



Beautifullllllll.... &#9834;&#9834;&#9834;&#9834;&#9834; :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Me and my girl after a diner run. We hadn't seen each other in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nonsense! You look great! I love the eyes, and da dubh.  


mszwebs said:


> ok... these are from last Sunday, so they're pretty recent...and they made their way around the NFL thread, but i figured I'd bring hem over here too  Obviously, they did no good except to serve as Spanky's birthday present...lol.


Football is fun, but it just got so much better.... :wubu:



elle camino said:


> hereafter referred to as the magic dress.



Elle: I dub thee a beauty. :wubu: 



Britannia said:


> I wanted to take a picture that captured the "Seattle Drifter"/Haight&Ashbury Street Rat in me...




GOOD GOD! :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 31, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Anime hair. Woke up with it this morning.



:bow: The saaaaame thing happens to me every damn morning. I don't feel so alone now, thanks! 


....What, no 'O' face? 

Edit: You are far more adept at growing facial hair than myself. I am jealous. :bow:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 31, 2008)

This is entitled "I'm Getting Paid to Sit Here Playing On My Computer While Students Fill Out Worksheets!"
View attachment hair.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Anime hair. Woke up with it this morning.



GOKU! lol 
You still haz hare.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> This is entitled "I'm Getting Paid to Sit Here Playing On My Computer While Students Fill Out Worksheets!"
> View attachment 35512



Even though you're slacking: I still want to take your class.  :wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 31, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww Jon! Your just the Dim's board charmer arent you


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 31, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Edit: You are far more adept at growing facial hair than myself. I am jealous. :bow:



Honey, that's because Beej is finished with puberty.

*cough.*


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 31, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Honey, that's because Beej is finished with puberty.
> 
> *cough.*



Someone please tell that to my libido. Recently it's been so active that it's like I'm sixteen again.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 31, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Someone please tell that to my libido. Recently it's been so active that it's like I'm sixteen again.



Um... it's winter and there is nothing else to do.

Whose HASN'T?


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2008)

Pretty good shots for a cell phone...

I have to laugh at my "silent film star" mugging... 

View attachment latestlala.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, alright normally I wouldnt be so verbose, but theres just tooo much good stuff in here to pass up. This is gonna be loooong



Blackjack said:


> More like the Magic Eye Dress.
> 
> I swear I can see a sailboat in there.



No, its a schooner! 



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> i think a cameo would be highly appropriate.



Word uuup! 




Say Hello to the Angels said:


> ...and this is me at Ernest Hemingway's swimming pool, in Key West.



Toooo effing cool. Hemingway is my hero, errkind of, same birthday and all. Running with the bulls, yes. Shotgun to the face? Not so much.
More Hemingway stories please? Photos from the rest of the house? Details! 



intraultra said:


> taken just now.



Very nice. And if you happen to run into a kid around there named Kevin (pretty much has a fro, a very duuuuude kind of guy. You cant miss him), tell him cindy says hey. Hell know whats up. Heh.

And dude, is that a mirror? Otherwise, how do you get a backwards t-shirt? 




~da rev~ said:


> Just wanted to show off my new shirt



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to ~da rev~ again. :doh:

Nice freakin shirt. Is it true vintage or whats the story? All of my Doors shirts have long since shed the mortal coil, or whatever it shirts do when theyre trashed. 



cold comfort said:


> here's lookin' at you, kid.



So, if I said that youve got the kind of eyes that could look at a person and make them feel humbled, would ya hold it against me? Or does that not amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world? Heh.

What a remarkably memorable Bogart reference.




bexylicious said:


> *more of me! latest pics hot of the press!*



SoooMorrisey was on VH1 classic the other night, and you were the first thing I thought of, haha. Does that make me creepy?
Very rock star. 



TeddyIsMyHero said:


> This is me drinking. At 4 am. In my bathrobe. Not flattering, but it's a part of me you should know. As an aside, on the phone with me is none other than TSL. And I'm drinking Guiness. It puts hair on yer bollocks. Hooray for... Bollocks? ... Noo.... Guiness. I'll post again... somewhere... when I'm sober..



This is amazing. You know why? Because Teddy, at this moment you are, in fact, my hero. There is NEVER a bad time for Guiness. Nevermind the Bollocks!
I pray in the direction of St. James's Gate.



mszwebs said:


> Honey, that's because Beej is finished with puberty.
> 
> *cough.*



Uh huh. Look a whole chat room knows that Im your Aaron Rodgers. Errwait a minute, given Rodgerss career that might not actually be a good thing, uhh.



Blackjack said:


> Someone please tell that to my libido. Recently it's been so active that it's like I'm sixteen again.



You mean it slows down? 


And if I missed anyone (because I know I did, my apologies), its cause, well I have no more cognitive faculties at the moment. Cheers all and well done to everyone!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 31, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Uh huh. Look a whole chat room knows that Im your Aaron Rodgers. Errwait a minute, given Rodgerss career that might not actually be a good thing, uhh.



Better my Aaron Rogers than my Craig Nall...Aaron has at least scored :kiss2:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 31, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to ~da rev~ again. :doh:
> 
> Nice freakin shirt. Is it true vintage or whats the story? All of my Doors shirts have long since shed the mortal coil, or whatever it shirts do when theyre trashed.



Got it online. Now, I cant remember what website. It was on an ad on facebook somewhere. :doh:


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Sooo…Morrisey was on VH1 classic the other night, and you were the first thing I thought of, haha. Does that make me creepy?
> Very rock star.


*
nooo it means my morrissey brainwashing is working *evil laugh* and also makes u quite sweet ! *


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 31, 2008)

So I was bored today.. 

View attachment DSC006531234.jpg


View attachment DSC006411234.jpg


View attachment DSC006471234.jpg


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> This is amazing. You know why? Because Teddy, at this moment you are, in fact, my hero. There is NEVER a bad time for Guiness. Nevermind the Bollocks!
> I pray in the direction of St. James's Gate.



Hooray for heroes!!! And the play off of my ironic name. And awesome Irish pubs. And, of course, Guiness at all hours. I haven't visited St. Jame's Gate, on account of living on the opposite side of the continent. It's a lame excuse, I know. I do plan on making a pilgramage to Cali, and definitely will be stopping by for tasty beverages.


----------



## intraultra (Jan 31, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> And dude, is that a mirror? Otherwise, how do you get a backwards t-shirt?





that would be photobooth's fault, not mine.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> So I was bored today..



Something about your face reminds me of Ella Bella. _Really_ pretty, and so different from others. :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> This is me drinking. At 4 am. In my bathrobe. Not flattering, but it's a part of me you should know. As an aside, on the phone with me is none other than TSL. And I'm drinking Guiness. It puts hair on yer bollocks. Hooray for... Bollocks? ... Noo.... Guiness. I'll post again... somewhere... when I'm sober..



Haha- love the old man bathrobe. Totally hawt.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Haha- love the old man bathrobe. Totally hawt.



Old men bathrobe's are way underrated. My mom made it for me years and years ago, when I was like... 15, maybe? Dunno. Surprised it's still holding up and semi-fits. Everyone should have one.


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 1, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> ok, first of all what site is this. I want to play on it. Second.... this is my fave hairstyle on you. If you are considering one, this is my fave. It would be awesome on you!



I'm with Sasha. That is the hot look.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 1, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> This is entitled "I'm Getting Paid to Sit Here Playing On My Computer While Students Fill Out Worksheets!"
> View attachment 35512



Im going to have to add you to my " If I was a lesbian" list. Better watch yourself when you visit.  HOT!!!! PS, your sweater is like the best looking sweater on you.

Back off everyone..... shes mine!


----------



## Dhaunae (Feb 1, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Something about your face reminds me of Ella Bella. _Really_ pretty, and so different from others. :wubu:



Thank you Jon  *blushes*

Who is Ella Bella?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> Thank you Jon  *blushes*
> 
> Who is Ella Bella?



She's a member here. She's cool, and pret-ty.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 1, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> So I was bored today..



i love the last piccy, gorgeous!


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> Who is Ella Bella?


Ella Bella is a beautiful longtime member of this forum. You and she share the same coloring, though not, IMO, the same features, other than the big, beautiful eyes. 

Welcome, Dhaunae! First time I've seen you post, and it's nice to put a face with the name now. The blouse in that first pic, and your jewelry? Great!


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 1, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 35505
> 
> 
> Silly one of me!  Taken yesterday, I was feelin a bit snap happy



hey cutie


----------



## Synful (Feb 1, 2008)

Tonight.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 1, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> alright, screw it ... i'm gonna jump in here, make a few ridiculous faces, and go. hope no one minds too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you put your face on something, I'd buy it. Possibly do illicit things with it. You're the Bruce Campbell of my heart.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 1, 2008)

What is it with the gorgeous redheads around here?

First it was elle, then soupy, then cold comfort, and now synful? 

Geez. We dirty blondes can't catch a break.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 1, 2008)

fight back pls thx...err, I mean post pix pls thx ^_^


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> I want to put my hands on your cheeks You're so cute.



Which cheeks exactly? lol 

Thank you :blush:


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 2, 2008)

All I have is a video, I hope this works just as well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qO6h4Qjc2M


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 2, 2008)

*smh* .. 



Just.. no words. lol


----------



## troubadours (Feb 2, 2008)

you're all probably sick of looking at me by now ;-;

i'm becoming more and more of a hipster everyday.












last night my friends and i got waaasted (lol college) and went to applebee's for half-priced appetizers. we got two apps each, three of us got mini bacon cheeseburgers.






it was beautiful.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> So I was bored today..



You think you can be bored everyday? That way we can get great pictures like this!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 2, 2008)

Synful said:


> Tonight.



Holy crud, you're hot... but I think I said that already...


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


> you're all probably sick of looking at me by now ;-;
> 
> i'm becoming more and more of a hipster everyday.
> 
> ...



I should take style lessons from you... I lack style...


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

hahahhah hipster....thats such an awesome way to put it


----------



## troubadours (Feb 2, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> hahahhah hipster....thats such an awesome way to put it


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


>



that entire sentence created a double entendre, actually.


----------



## aldoverbena (Feb 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm becoming more and more of a hipster everyday.



...and you were pretty hip to begin with! Although the sunglasses/ scarf/ haircut/ small cheeseburgers does bump it up a notch.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 3, 2008)

IZ DED. . 

View attachment Photo 40.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> *you're all probably sick of looking at me by now* ;-;



Hardly..... moarpxpls, kthx


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 3, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> IZ DED. .


The nostrils truly are the gateway to the soul.....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2008)

Even the dead can't stay away from Dims, apparently. We're all addicts.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 3, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> The nostrils truly are the gateway to the soul.....



What's really sad is that even Jay's nostrils are hot.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 3, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> What's really sad is that even Jay's nostrils are hot.



*
TOUCHE (((AFG))) reps on that one *


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> IZ DED. .



that is really unfortunate.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> What's really sad is that even Jay's nostrils are hot.



what's really sad is, i think, every woman that just read your response went: "I KNOW, RIGHT?!" 

pfft. hot men with all their hotness and stuff. :doh:


----------



## Clariposita22 (Feb 3, 2008)

my husband and i! 

View attachment ciri y yo.jpg


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> WTF? Can you be any hotter? Wow.:blink:



it's actually ridiculously cold here right now. so yes, i really could be a bit warmer, perhaps hotter. maybe ohio in july-ish, is what i'm thinking. 

 thanks for the kind words johnny.



TeddyIsMyHero said:


> Cold Comfort... You have gorgeous sexy eyes. MROW. And that hair!
> 
> My official thought: Outstanding.



ooooooooh, shucks! :wubu: 
i feel like i just passed a test or something! thanks teddy! 
and by the by ... your pics are downright amazing. between the old man robe and guzzling beer ... well. i have no words. well done, sir.



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Super sexy lady!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!


oh jesus. now begins all the hot girls complimenting me leading to a thorough questioning of my sexuality. thanks blue peepers!



BigCutieSasha said:


> Alright! Thats enough! Miss Blue Eyez, Cold Comfort, Bexy.... if you dont knock it off with being so effin hawt, I just may go lez. And some men might not be happy with you 3.



at last! my intentions have been revealed!



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Oh, Bexx, blue_eyes, Cold, you look amazing too. In a different way, I mean.



normally i wouldn't want to assume "a different way" is a good thing, but with company such as bexy and blue eyes, i think i can rest assured it is. so thank youuuuu, sir! 



Jon Blaze said:


> You.Me.Prom Oh right... We both graduated high school. :wubu:
> Would you like a ring instead?


oh dear god mr. blaze. don't you go around tempting me like that. how awful of you! and by the by, where ARE you? i live like, 3 minutes away from the cleveland airport? lost?!

and can we do one of those like, mock re-visit proms, instead? i'll go get a dress in a jiffy. 

AMIRIGHT GOLDDIGGERS?!



themadhatter said:


> So, if I said that you’ve got the kind of eyes that could look at a person and make them feel humbled, would ya hold it against me? Or does that not amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world? Heh.



that was actually a really, really sweet compliment. i ... don't even know how to respond to it actually. pfft, and of course i wouldn't hold it against you! how silly. thank you, travis.



love dubh said:


> If you put your face on something, I'd buy it. Possibly do illicit things with it. You're the Bruce Campbell of my heart.



ummmmm... this is probably the best thing i have ever read. and the fact that you actually bestowed the honor of a comment like that TO me ... well. i just feel undeserving is all. when i post this fucking reply, all i have to say is that i BETTER have rep to give to you.

and god, weren't those commercials the BEST? i think i just watched that four times in a row.

thank you miss dubh. a good laugh is MOST appreciated!!! :wubu:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> What is it with the gorgeous redheads around here?
> 
> First it was elle, then soupy, then cold comfort, and now synful?
> 
> Geez. We dirty blondes can't catch a break.



pfft. you blondes never go unnoticed. but yeah, i cannot deny that i am in the midst of some good company there. yeow!


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 3, 2008)

love dubh said:


> If you put your face on something, I'd buy it. Possibly do illicit things with it. You're the Bruce Campbell of my heart.




Sweet jesus, talk about sinfully exotic eyes! :smitten: This was supposed to be for Cold Comforts post, sorry.


----------



## bexy (Feb 3, 2008)

Clariposita22 said:


> my husband and i!



*such a cute couple! love ur hat! *


----------



## Dhaunae (Feb 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You think you can be bored everyday? That way we can get great pictures like this!



Now, now.. If I posted pictures like this all of the time, where would the mystery be?  *blushes*



Just_Jen said:


> i love the last piccy, gorgeous!



Thank you Jen 



Tina said:


> Ella Bella is a beautiful longtime member of this forum. You and she share the same coloring, though not, IMO, the same features, other than the big, beautiful eyes.
> 
> Welcome, Dhaunae! First time I've seen you post, and it's nice to put a face with the name now. The blouse in that first pic, and your jewelry? Great!



Thank you for the welcome Tina. Been around here a little bit but don't post too often.. I'm a bit shy so I tend to lurk more than anything. My blouse and jewelry in the first pic are from Fashion Bug. I am so not a pink wearer but I really liked this one.

I finally found a picture of Ella Bella.. Beautiful.. I adore her eyes =)


----------



## Dhaunae (Feb 3, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> what's really sad is, i think, every woman that just read your response went: "I KNOW, RIGHT?!"
> 
> pfft. hot men with all their hotness and stuff. :doh:



I know I was one of them. Now those are some sexy nostrils.. meow!

Damn hot men..


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 3, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Sweet jesus, talk about sinfully exotic eyes! :smitten: This was supposed to be for Cold Comforts post, sorry.



Couldnt even reply to the right post, now you know you have some mesmerizing eyes when that happens!


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Sweet jesus, talk about sinfully exotic eyes! :smitten: This was supposed to be for Cold Comforts post, sorry.



hahahaha awwww jake, you may disagree with every word i have to say over on the nfl thread, but your compliments here are far too kind!!! 

thank you! :wubu:

edit:


JMCGB said:


> Couldnt even reply to the right post, now you know you have some mesmerizing eyes when that happens!



!!!!!!!! jake! you're turning me ten shades of red here, now. c'mon! hahaha :blush:


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 3, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahaha awwww jake, you may disagree with every word i have to say over on the nfl thread, but your compliments here are far too kind!!!
> 
> thank you! :wubu:
> 
> ...



you are very welcome jen. as i recall you have said some pretty nice things about my pics on here as well. just returning the favor!!! and yeah we dont agree on a lot of things in the nfl thread, but we are both rooting for the g-men today.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

Last night I went out for a friend's birthday.

Getting ready...
View attachment Pre-Game Show.jpg



At a bar in Milwaukee called the Safe House

View attachment Safe house 1.jpg


View attachment Safe house 2.jpg




This morning, trying to decide if I'm too hung over to make taco lasagna for a Superbowl party...

View attachment Lady in Red-1.jpg


View attachment Lady In Red 2.jpg


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

18-*1*!!!!!
 

View attachment pic1.jpg


View attachment pic2.jpg


View attachment pic3.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> 18-*1*!!!!!



Nice pics Rogers...


----------



## Undine (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been looking at this thread for, like, the past hour, and wow - everyone is freaking gorgeous!

Here's a pic I took today. The Super Bowl madness had me in a vampire-y mood.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Undine said:


> I've been looking at this thread for, like, the past hour, and wow - everyone is freaking gorgeous!
> 
> Here's a pic I took today. The Super Bowl madness had me in a vampire-y mood.



OMG, soooo pretty! Love your hair!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> 18-*1*!!!!!




I see some hot looking young mens in these pictures.....


*swoons and passes out*   



















Yes, I'm this bad in reality, too..... :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

Undine said:


> I've been looking at this thread for, like, the past hour, and wow - everyone is freaking gorgeous!
> 
> Here's a pic I took today. The Super Bowl madness had me in a vampire-y mood.



Gawd, you're simply gorgeous. Love the hair and make-up. Perfect!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2008)

Clariposita22 said:


> my husband and i!




Cute couple!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 3, 2008)

Undine said:


> I've been looking at this thread for, like, the past hour, and wow - everyone is freaking gorgeous!
> 
> Here's a pic I took today. The Super Bowl madness had me in a vampire-y mood.



Simply gorgeous.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Taken a couple minutes ago...






Not my fav, but whatev.


----------



## Undine (Feb 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Taken a couple minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty, pretty, pretty! I love _your _hair!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha- yay for curly hair!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 4, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Last night I went out for a friend's birthday.
> 
> Getting ready...
> View attachment 35656
> ...




AMAZING!!! You remind me a little of Joy Nash.  :wubu:
That first pic almost gave me a heart attack.  :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 4, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> AMAZING!!! You remind me a little of Joy Nash.  :wubu:
> That first pic almost gave me a heart attack.  :wubu:



You are so sweet...lol thank you:kiss2:


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 4, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Last night I went out for a friend's birthday.
> 
> Getting ready...
> View attachment 35656
> ...



Love a woman who wears glasses. So sexy.:smitten:


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2008)

*meeee! at a party last nite * 

View attachment megraf.jpg


----------



## vcrgrrl (Feb 4, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> 18-*1*!!!!!




Cute pics! Looks like fun.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Feb 4, 2008)

Undine said:


> I've been looking at this thread for, like, the past hour, and wow - everyone is freaking gorgeous!
> 
> Here's a pic I took today. The Super Bowl madness had me in a vampire-y mood.




This is a really amazing photo!


----------



## mimosa (Feb 4, 2008)

AWWW, Bexy. You are SOOOOO cute!:kiss2:




bexylicious said:


> *meeee! at a party last nite *


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *meeee! at a party last nite *



gorgeous hunnyyyyyyyy <3 marry meeeee  <3


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *meeee! at a party last nite *


<3 The Hello Kitty hair clips! <3


----------



## mimosa (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool pic! 





Undine said:


> I've been looking at this thread for, like, the past hour, and wow - everyone is freaking gorgeous!
> 
> Here's a pic I took today. The Super Bowl madness had me in a vampire-y mood.


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *meeee! at a party last nite *



Damn you are so frickin cute


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Taken a couple minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*so pretty!!!
*


mimosa said:


> AWWW, Bexy. You are SOOOOO cute!:kiss2:



*thank u my darling *


Just_Jen said:


> gorgeous hunnyyyyyyyy <3 marry meeeee  <3



*yey! ive got a fianceee!*



missy_blue_eyez said:


> <3 The Hello Kitty hair clips! <3


*
lolz theyre from the H and M kids section!! i love them!*


_broshe_ said:


> Damn you are so frickin cute


*
well thank u :wubu:*


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

heres me, another boring front shot,,,,,not to many of me recently


----------



## Dhaunae (Feb 4, 2008)

Undine said:


> The Super Bowl madness had me in a vampire-y mood.




The vampire-y mood suits you well.. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Undine (Feb 4, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> The vampire-y mood suits you well.. Beautiful picture.



Thanks! Yeah, organized sports bring out the blood-sucker in me, lol.



mimosa said:


> Cool pic!



Thank you!



aprildain said:


> This is a really amazing photo!



Aww, thanks! Photoshop is my bff.



bexylicious said:


> *meeee! at a party last nite *



You're so pretty, Bexy, and your hair is absolutely AMAZING! What brand/shade is that? I'm a fan of Special Effects Wildflower, myself.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *so pretty!!!*



Aww, thanks, Bex! I love your pic too!!


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2008)

Undine said:


> You're so pretty, Bexy, and your hair is absolutely AMAZING! What brand/shade is that? I'm a fan of Special Effects Wildflower, myself.



*awww thank u! i use directions pillar box red, or stargazer golden flame! my hairs actually naturally a very dark brown, so i have to bleach it too! stingy! your pic is beautiful btw xx*


----------



## Undine (Feb 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, you're simply gorgeous. Love the hair and make-up. Perfect!



:blush: Thank you! I love that lipstick, I got it for $1 on clearance!



mszwebs said:


> Simply gorgeous.



Thank you! You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> This morning, trying to decide if I'm too hung over to make taco lasagna for a Superbowl party...
> 
> View attachment 35652
> 
> ...



*why cant i look this good hungover!! tis not fair i tells ya! *


----------



## Undine (Feb 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *awww thank u! i use directions pillar box red, or stargazer golden flame! my hairs actually naturally a very dark brown, so i have to bleach it too! stingy! your pic is beautiful btw xx*



Thanks, Bexy! I've heard nothing but good things about Pillar Box Red and all of Directions colors, I just have no idea where to get them in the U.S. I'm pretty happy with Special Effects, though:







I, too, must bleach - A LOT.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh come on....You know your pics ARE NOT boring, cutie.




chublover350 said:


> heres me, another boring front shot,,,,,not to many of me recently


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2008)

Undine said:


> Thanks, Bexy! I've heard nothing but good things about Pillar Box Red and all of Directions colors, I just have no idea where to get them in the U.S. I'm pretty happy with Special Effects, though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*it looks pretty! i know you could directions off the net if it helps? 

another pic of me from the same nite with my best friend kevers. It was a graffiti themed party so we all wrote on each others skin and clothes lol, as you do....D* 

View attachment 3518510725a6796813796l.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *meeee! at a party last nite *



*BEXYY!!!!* could you get any cuter!!!!! i love your hair.....seriously!!!! and look at that on your hair, is that hello kitty?......:bow::kiss2:


----------



## bexy (Feb 5, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> *BEXYY!!!!* could you get any cuter!!!!! i love your hair.....seriously!!!! and look at that on your hair, is that hello kitty?......:bow::kiss2:



*aww thanks pheebs! and yes that is indeed hello kitty *


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 5, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Love a woman who wears glasses. So sexy.:smitten:



thank you very much:kiss2:



Undine said:


> :
> 
> Thank you! You have beautiful eyes!



thank you. Like I said before your pic is amazin'



bexylicious said:


> *why cant i look this good hungover!! tis not fair i tells ya! *




I get to look this good hungover because you have awesome hair, better clothes and a cutiepants boyfriend.


You gotta leave me somethin


----------



## Britannia (Feb 5, 2008)

This is a cross post from a thread on the BHM/FFA, but I just love these pictures so much, and they DO qualify because they're recent, that I just can't help myself.

They have such an air of peace and beauty, IMO. For once I wasn't posing or really thinking about the dynamics of the layout/angles, and yet I find them more breathtaking than any other pictures of me, ever. They're really unique, and thus something special to me, kinda like the bit of time Bellyboy and I were together. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Feb 5, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Oh come on....You know your pics ARE NOT boring, cutie.



*I CONCURRR!*


----------



## mimosa (Feb 5, 2008)

Dammit...couldn't rep you for your totally cute pics.




Britannia said:


> This is a cross post from a thread on the BHM/FFA, but I just love these pictures so much, and they DO qualify because they're recent, that I just can't help myself.
> 
> They have such an air of peace and beauty, IMO. For once I wasn't posing or really thinking about the dynamics of the layout/angles, and yet I find them more breathtaking than any other pictures of me, ever. They're really unique, and thus something special to me, kinda like the bit of time Bellyboy and I were together.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2008)

Britannia said:


> This is a cross post from a thread on the BHM/FFA, but I just love these pictures so much, and they DO qualify because they're recent, that I just can't help myself.
> 
> They have such an air of peace and beauty, IMO. For once I wasn't posing or really thinking about the dynamics of the layout/angles, and yet I find them more breathtaking than any other pictures of me, ever. They're really unique, and thus something special to me, kinda like the bit of time Bellyboy and I were together.



He's a BHM? Where? :huh: 
Anyhoo, he's hot- great pics


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

this one totally looks like it would be a CD cover for Death cab or something.......


----------



## Undine (Feb 5, 2008)

Britannia said:


> This is a cross post from a thread on the BHM/FFA, but I just love these pictures so much, and they DO qualify because they're recent, that I just can't help myself.
> 
> They have such an air of peace and beauty, IMO. For once I wasn't posing or really thinking about the dynamics of the layout/angles, and yet I find them more breathtaking than any other pictures of me, ever. They're really unique, and thus something special to me, kinda like the bit of time Bellyboy and I were together.



Beautiful pics, Britannia and Bellyboy. The expressions on your faces are so tranquil. Love them!


----------



## Undine (Feb 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> another pic of me from the same nite with my best friend kevers. It was a graffiti themed party so we all wrote on each others skin and clothes lol, as you do....D[/COLOR][/B][/FONT]



That's such a great idea for a party! I may have to plan a graffiti party of my own!

And I must say, Bexy, both you and your friend have gorgeous skin.


----------



## bexy (Feb 5, 2008)

Undine said:


> That's such a great idea for a party! I may have to plan a graffiti party of my own!
> 
> And I must say, Bexy, both you and your friend have gorgeous skin.



*thats so sweet! i'll pass on the compliment he will appreciate it! *


----------



## troubadours (Feb 5, 2008)

Britannia said:


> This is a cross post from a thread on the BHM/FFA, but I just love these pictures so much, and they DO qualify because they're recent, that I just can't help myself.
> 
> They have such an air of peace and beauty, IMO. For once I wasn't posing or really thinking about the dynamics of the layout/angles, and yet I find them more breathtaking than any other pictures of me, ever. They're really unique, and thus something special to me, kinda like the bit of time Bellyboy and I were together.



these photos are sooo cute. and you're very pretty, brit!


----------



## troubadours (Feb 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *it looks pretty! i know you could directions off the net if it helps?
> 
> another pic of me from the same nite with my best friend kevers. It was a graffiti themed party so we all wrote on each others skin and clothes lol, as you do....D*




this picture is so cuteeee! omg bex ;-; you are hot. plz send hk hairclips, thx!


----------



## bexy (Feb 5, 2008)

Britannia said:


> This is a cross post from a thread on the BHM/FFA, but I just love these pictures so much, and they DO qualify because they're recent, that I just can't help myself.
> 
> They have such an air of peace and beauty, IMO. For once I wasn't posing or really thinking about the dynamics of the layout/angles, and yet I find them more breathtaking than any other pictures of me, ever. They're really unique, and thus something special to me, kinda like the bit of time Bellyboy and I were together.



*
such lovely pics brit, they look special and are breathtaking, you're right. *


troubadours said:


> this picture is so cuteeee! omg bex ;-; you are hot. plz send hk hairclips, thx!


*hehe kk i haz put hk klipz in post *


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2008)

Not so recent, but close enough...



1st- I loves a good reminisce, dreaming of the 80's (couple of weeks ago)

View attachment rubix.jpg




2nd-The cheesiest smile my mush can muster + one tangoed friend, bless her. (late last year)

View attachment Brizzle 123.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2008)

I love the 80s- wonderful pictures, as always, Red


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the 80s- wonderful pictures, as always, Red



Thanks very much GorgeousGreenie :kiss2:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 6, 2008)

Red said:


> Not so recent, but close enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your hair! Red haired girls are just so striking! Beautiful!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 6, 2008)

Red said:


> Not so recent, but close enough...



i know i've said this before, but you are probably the hottest woman on the fucking planet earth.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I love your hair! Red haired girls are just so striking! Beautiful!



Thanks hun', it has pretty much faded to its normal gingerliness now, but I enjoyed being a darker redhead for a while, think I will go back to it after summer.



elle camino said:


> i know i've said this before, but you are probably the hottest woman on the fucking planet earth.



Woman, have you looked in the mirror lately?!! *Duh!* :kiss2:


----------



## elle camino (Feb 6, 2008)

i look in there and say to myself, "the hair is good, but is it as good as that hot limey bitch on dim's hair?"
and the answer is usually no. 

but it's good to have goals.
<3.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i look in there and say to myself, "the hair is good, but is it as good as that hot limey bitch on dim's hair?"
> and the answer is usually no.
> 
> but it's good to have goals.
> <3.




I would have to change 'hair' to 'boobs' and 'limey' to 'yank' in that sentence and then we're even


----------



## bexy (Feb 6, 2008)

Red said:


> Not so recent, but close enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*gorgeous pics ladeee! u be very pretty! we make baby now yes?*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 6, 2008)

Britannia said:


> This is a cross post from a thread on the BHM/FFA, but I just love these pictures so much, and they DO qualify because they're recent, that I just can't help myself.
> 
> They have such an air of peace and beauty, IMO. For once I wasn't posing or really thinking about the dynamics of the layout/angles, and yet I find them more breathtaking than any other pictures of me, ever. They're really unique, and thus something special to me, kinda like the bit of time Bellyboy and I were together.



OOH GORGEOUS! you two look so sweeeeeeeeet!! 

BEXY!!! You making babies with other women...though she is gorgeous..but OOH it'd be like we're all related hahaha ORGY!!


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 6, 2008)

20 mins ago!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 6, 2008)

Red said:


> Not so recent, but close enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute pics, foxy lady!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> 20 mins ago!



Hey handsome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> 20 mins ago!



Oh my..........another hot boy joins the throngs  :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 6, 2008)

*last nite..he is amazing the band rocks.....seriously....
here are me and a friend and more of me....* 

View attachment WENDY + RAMSAY=feb 08.jpg


View attachment wendy smiling feb 08.jpg


View attachment wendyFEB+08.jpg


----------



## Undine (Feb 6, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *last nite..he is amazing the band rocks.....seriously....
> here are me and a friend and more of me....*



Cute pics, HDAngel! You look so happy; looks like you had a really good time!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Feb 6, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *last nite..he is amazing the band rocks.....seriously....
> here are me and a friend and more of me....*



You look great HDANGEL15.....such a great smile...too..


----------



## DJ_S (Feb 7, 2008)

> ashmamma84 Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ_S*
> 
> 
> ...





heh heh, thank you ashmamma84! :blush:






> Green Eyed Fairy Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ_S*
> 
> 
> ...




Seriously. I have the biggest grin, right now!!

Thank you ever So much Green Eyed Fairy!!


----------



## Amor (Feb 7, 2008)

not my greatest pic ever...but then- it takes me awhile to realize i'm even in the pic, lol:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2008)

@HDANGEL- you look good! Wonderful pics indeed 

@Amor- beautiful couple you two are


----------



## bexy (Feb 7, 2008)

Amor said:


> not my greatest pic ever...but then- it takes me awhile to realize i'm even in the pic, lol:wubu:


*
beautiful pic!! *


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been gone for a week... so all I can say is... HOT PICS, LADIES!!!


----------



## scudmissilez (Feb 8, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I love your hair! Red haired girls are just so striking! Beautiful!



and what's your take on Red Headed guys?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 8, 2008)

Recent pic in Barcelona





At Monsarrat
Doing a victory run for walking up that hill!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 8, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Recent pic in Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, you went to Barcelona? How was it? I hear it's really beautiful... like these pics...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 8, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Recent pic in Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're in Spain?!?!?! I HATE j000..... but I LOOOVE you. :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey thanks guys! We just got back today. Spent all week there. Twas' amazing.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Recent pic in Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW PRETTY!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

New hair pics! and pics before i went out last night 

View attachment Picture 020.jpg


Haha look a tadd angry here..
View attachment Picture 011.jpg


posee
View attachment serious pose.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Feb 9, 2008)

my dope headband is courtesy of a 99 cent store in Akron, Ohio - also known as the 'kron.

i always take pictures in the same place. it's one of two functional mirrors in my house. :[


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> New hair pics! and pics before i went out last night
> 
> View attachment 35989
> 
> ...



cutie... i LOVE that top. 



mfdoom said:


> my dope headband is courtesy of a 99 cent store in Akron, Ohio - also known as the 'kron.
> 
> i always take pictures in the same place. it's one of two functional mirrors in my house. :[



Hot. you are SO HOT. :kiss2:


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Recent pic in Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your pictures always look like so much fun...and you're so freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> cutie... i LOVE that top.



Thankies Mszwebs!  very sweet of yoooous 

MFDOOM = SOOo gorgeous  yummo


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Your pictures always look like so much fun...and you're so freaking gorgeous!



Aww thanks.  I try to have a good time at all times possible.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 9, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> New hair pics! and pics before i went out last night
> 
> View attachment 35989
> 
> ...



Totally cute, Jen...  :smitten:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 10, 2008)

hello guys!!!! well i was gone 4 bout 2 days, had 2 go out of town again but, im back,,,,,yay!  i took these pics while i was out of town.













and i just really like this side profile pic


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 10, 2008)

Glad you returned safe, Phoebaruno!
Looking beautiful!


----------



## KekeDillard (Feb 10, 2008)

from today


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2008)

Sans face fungus


----------



## furious styles (Feb 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Sans face fungus



your defeatist expressions rival even mine!


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 10, 2008)

Yay, new pic!

Sorry


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> your defeatist expressions rival even mine!



and he WANTED to take the picture...lol


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Sans face fungus



I already told you it was a good one


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Yay, new pic!
> 
> Sorry



Psssst. *whisper* Why are you sorry? You look hot!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 10, 2008)

KekeDillard said:


> from today



Coolio, girl... Think you can take a little more?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 10, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> hello guys!!!! well i was gone 4 bout 2 days, had 2 go out of town again but, im back,,,,,yay!  i took these pics while i was out of town.



Can't say anything... totally in love-stricken awe... :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: :smitten::kiss2:


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> New hair pics! and pics before i went out last night



*im running out of things to say in these comments! but jen, like :kiss2::wubu::smitten: for serious!!! SOOOOOOOOO hot girlie. If i didnt swing both ways before i sure do now lol :batting:*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

hahahahah  *cheers bexxy*!  you make me sooo cheered ! :wubu:

*KekeDillard* there should be more pics, you look so pretty!!

*Gspoon* yummmmo! :smitten::wubu:

*Blackjack* you look moodier then me which i thought impossible  but cute though hehe :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Yay, new pic!
> 
> Sorry



Dude, are you seriously wearing a ROFLcopter shirt?

Where can I get one?



mfdoom said:


> your defeatist expressions rival even mine!



I only know it 'cause I heard it in Black Books, describing Bill Bailey's gnarly facial hair.



mszwebs said:


> I already told you it was a good one



Yeah, except for the fact that my arm and hand look like a leg and foot.



Just_Jen said:


> *Blackjack* you look moodier then me which i thought impossible  but cute though hehe :smitten:



Well, I tried one smiling, and one not, and as usual, I look like a frigging moron when I smile in pics. So I went with the one in which I didn't look like a total doofus.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Well, I tried one smiling, and one not, and as usual, I look like a frigging moron when I smile in pics. So I went with the one in which I didn't look like a total doofus.




i think you should let us be the judge of that hehehe


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i think you should let us be the judge of that hehehe



A-MEN Sista!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i think you should let us be the judge of that hehehe





mszwebs said:


> A-MEN Sista!



Yeah, not happenin'.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, not happenin'.



This from a man who can put his O face online...


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 10, 2008)

can i just interrupt to say, OH NO SHE DI-INT. *SNAPS FINGERS*

your move, bj.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 10, 2008)

A few pics from my friends wedding. I was one of the groomsmen, so there were more pictures taken OF me than by me. Of course, since I was posing for everyone else's pics, I only have a few of myself on the camera.





Me getting ready in the morning.




My Mum & I, just after the wedding (I think)




The whole Cravate Crew (bigging it up for tha Necktie Massive)
[l-r: Me (Groomsman 1), Conleth (Best Man 1), Marty (Groom), Ryan (Best Man 2), Joseph (Page Boy), Joe (Groomsman 2)]




FOR THE BENEFIT OF THOSE WITH FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY...
Paddy & I give a 5-second pose!

Wait... that's it? That's all I have that involve me. Maybe when Marty & Grace get the official pics back, I'll have some more.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> This from a man who can put his O face online...





cold comfort said:


> can i just interrupt to say, OH NO SHE DI-INT. *SNAPS FINGERS*
> 
> your move, bj.



Ugh. FINE.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i think you should let us be the judge of that hehehe





mszwebs said:


> A-MEN Sista!





Blackjack said:


> Yeah, not happenin'.





mszwebs said:


> This from a man who can put his O face online...





cold comfort said:


> can i just interrupt to say, OH NO SHE DI-INT. *SNAPS FINGERS*
> 
> your move, bj.


I was about to say that he might post that pic in the "goofiest pic" thread if he thinks it wouldn't be worth to be posted here... But then this happened:



Blackjack said:


> Ugh. FINE.
> 
> *pic of Blackjack smiling*


That I'm the first to comment on that pic might be because of the girls' swooning...  

At least one can tell when you're smiling... My smile seems somewhat invisible in pictures...


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> That I'm the first to comment on that pic might be because of the girls' swooning...
> 
> At least one can tell when you're smiling... My smile seems somewhat invisible in pictures...



I did indeed swoon so much i couldnt comment hehe* BlackJack* that smile is just ADORABLE!!! 

*Timberwolf, *i think you should take a smiling pic and post it just so we can all see if we can see the smile or not 

*Maxx -* great pics  you look really good in a suit and ya look like you had a really good time too


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 10, 2008)

Recent pics, baby! Bask in all my hotness!  :happy: 

View attachment bigshot.jpg


View attachment bigshot2.jpg


View attachment lookingood.jpg


View attachment lookingood2.jpg


View attachment lookingood3.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> I did indeed swoon so much i couldnt comment hehe* BlackJack* that smile is just ADORABLE!!!
> 
> *Timberwolf, *i think you should take a smiling pic and post it just so we can all see if we can see the smile or not
> 
> *Maxx -* great pics  you look really good in a suit and ya look like you had a really good time too


Check my profile pic...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> *Maxx -* great pics  you look really good in a suit and ya look like you had a really good time too


:happy:
Thanks alot, love.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> can i just interrupt to say, OH NO SHE DI-INT. *SNAPS FINGERS*
> 
> your move, bj.



heh. We winned.



Blackjack said:


> Ugh. FINE.



I'm sure you'll get me back at a later date. And I promise to try and not complain as much as you just did.

But it is definately cute picture. 





Just_Jen said:


> I did indeed swoon so much i couldnt comment hehe* BlackJack* that smile is just ADORABLE!!!



We're too cute to deny...he had to bend to our will...lol.



bmann0413 said:


> Recent pics, baby! Bask in all my hotness!  :happy:




You look pretty pimp there Lloyd... nice pics.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A few pics from my friends wedding. I was one of the groomsmen, so there were more pictures taken OF me than by me. Of course, since I was posing for everyone else's pics, I only have a few of myself on the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look great


----------



## love dubh (Feb 10, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Recent pics, baby! Bask in all my hotness!  :happy:



Oh hai. Big Shot soda! I had that when I was volunteering in Violet, LA. I went through withdrawal when I returned to NJ. :[ You're lookin' sharp in that suit. What was the occasion?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 10, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Oh hai. Big Shot soda! I had that when I was volunteering in Violet, LA. I went through withdrawal when I returned to NJ. :[ You're lookin' sharp in that suit. What was the occasion?



I'm going through withdrawal right now... 

It was the Winter Formal for the BCM at my university... just last night, to be exact...


----------



## KekeDillard (Feb 10, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Coolio, girl... Think you can take a little more?


i dont feel like taking pics today im kinda under the weather but this is from last week


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2008)

You are one gorgeous Lady with a truly beautiful smile, Keke


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 10, 2008)

KekeDillard said:


> i dont feel like taking pics today im kinda under the weather but this is from last week



That'll do..... :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A few pics from my friends wedding. I was one of the groomsmen, so there were more pictures taken OF me than by me. Of course, since I was posing for everyone else's pics, I only have a few of myself on the camera.
> 
> 
> FOR THE BENEFIT OF THOSE WITH FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY...
> ...



I love the pics, MaxxAwesome- especially the ones in tuxedos. Wonderful photos- thanks for sharing these


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 10, 2008)

I am definitely crying on the inside.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 10, 2008)

tinyhedgehog. Is that why you're like >:|?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am definitely crying on the inside.




Oh jeez....best.pic.in.the.thread.hands.down


----------



## Suze (Feb 10, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A few pics from my friends wedding. I was one of the groomsmen, so there were more pictures taken OF me than by me. Of course, since I was posing for everyone else's pics, I only have a few of myself on the camera.
> 
> Wait... that's it? That's all I have that involve me. Maybe when Marty & Grace get the official pics back, I'll have some more.



Nice wed pictures! You look great  not to mention happy, if I didnt know better, Id think YOU were the one getting married.

<--- I'm sure you know whats next on tha lizt.


----------



## Red (Feb 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *gorgeous pics ladeee! u be very pretty! we make baby now yes?*





ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pics, foxy lady!




Aww, shucks to ya both! x :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am definitely crying on the inside.



That little yoj is so adorable...and you're pretty cute too...lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am definitely crying on the inside.


 

Too much cute. I need insulin.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 11, 2008)

I boughtsa fedora. 

View attachment Picture 198.jpg


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 11, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I boughtsa fedora.


 
As a purveyor of numerous kinds of head wear, let my just say that: *I APPROVE!* :bow:  :thumbs up!:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 11, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I boughtsa fedora.



I already thought fedoras were cool... you just made 'em awesome, you hottie you...


----------



## love dubh (Feb 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am definitely crying on the inside.



what a cute nailface!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I boughtsa fedora.



Lovely as usual.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am definitely crying on the inside.



That thing IS CUTTEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 11, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I boughtsa fedora.



are you KIDDING ME?!?!?!?! i cannot believe i've found another woman with the same love for fedoras. :wubu:

you 

+

me






=

the fedora bandits.

please accept. i've wanted to do this forever now.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> are you KIDDING ME?!?!?!?! i cannot believe i've found another woman with the same love for fedoras. :wubu:
> 
> you
> 
> ...



I accept with pleasure, but you rock it harder than I... and thusly you're president. May I be vice?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> are you KIDDING ME?!?!?!?! i cannot believe i've found another woman with the same love for fedoras. :wubu:
> 
> you
> 
> ...



Ooh-wee! Another hottie with a fedora! That's it, time for me to go buy one... lol


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 11, 2008)

I sense another (hot!) thread forming. The Fedora Gang!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 11, 2008)

Two words: Angora fedora. :bow:


----------



## thisgirl (Feb 12, 2008)

View attachment small smirk.JPG

dats a new one of me!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 12, 2008)

dats a pretty one of you!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 12, 2008)

Me and the girls out at the weekend! Excuse my awful hair! It was so hot in the bar that I had to clip my fringe back it went all horrible! Grrrrrrrrrr hehe!

View attachment Saz,Me, Bek.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 12, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me and the girls out at the weekend! Excuse my awful hair! It was so hot in the bar that I had to clip my fringe back it went all horrible! Grrrrrrrrrr hehe!
> 
> View attachment 36214


Awful hair???? i dont see awful hair i see a lady looking really pretty! you look really great!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 12, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Awful hair???? i dont see awful hair i see a lady looking really pretty! you look really great!



What she said... she just beat me to the punch... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 12, 2008)

More pics from Formal night! And two random ones I found... 

I REALLY need to learn how to slow dance... 

View attachment mebethany.jpg


View attachment mejessica.jpg


View attachment mejessica2.jpg


View attachment melaura.jpg


View attachment memorgan.jpg


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2008)

*Lloyd*, these are great pics. And, nice suit! You clean up very handsomely.
*
Thisgirl*, why do you look so familiar? Very pretty, and I really like your glasses.

*Cold Comfort*, you are an adorable goober.


----------



## Red (Feb 12, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me and the girls out at the weekend! Excuse my awful hair! It was so hot in the bar that I had to clip my fringe back it went all horrible! Grrrrrrrrrr hehe!
> 
> View attachment 36214





Screw the hair, your face is gorgeous, great make-up too!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 13, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> More pics from Formal night! And two random ones I found...
> 
> I REALLY need to learn how to slow dance...



WOWWWW!!!! You look smoking!!!!! You didnt tell me you looked that handsome that night lloyd! Lucky girls!


----------



## EnticingAna (Feb 13, 2008)

These were taken 11/07 with a new cam.
Sorry they are so bright ! 
You might need ur shades !











~ Ana


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I sense another (hot!) thread forming. The Fedora Gang!


Done. Sort of... :blink:

(It's a link!)


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 13, 2008)

WOwWs! so many gorgeous pics of people!! 

Missy blue eyes - your hair looks great and you look gorgeous girlie!! and at least you have the sense to pin ur fringe back! i might have to follow that example sometime! 

Bman - wowsaaa! foxxy 

Enticingana - those pics are amazing!! i love your grrr happy one!!  soo pretty! however i do now want to steal ur hair!!


----------



## EnticingAna (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Jen Luv, 
Thanks so much ! 
Ironically, I thought the same thing when I saw your sassy sexy hair !
I love it ! ~ Ana


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am definitely crying on the inside.



i can has hedgehog?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> WOwWs! so many gorgeous pics of people!!
> 
> Bman - wowsaaa! foxxy



Awwwww.... thanks!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 13, 2008)

me being the camera whore that I am...


----------



## Britannia (Feb 13, 2008)

Public restrooms have good lighting. 

View attachment pwoar.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 13, 2008)

curvalicious said:


> me being the camera whore that I am...



You look gorgerous, girl! You can be a cam whore all you want! lol



Britannia said:


> Public restrooms have good lighting.



Wow, Brit... I don't think I can say how pretty you are anymore... I'll sound like a broken record...


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 13, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> New hair pics! and pics before i went out last night
> 
> View attachment 35989
> 
> ...



love your make up! your so pretty!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 14, 2008)

curvalicious said:


> me being the camera whore that I am...




Girl i think im a camera whore too...lol, its not big deal
! especially when you are as gorgeous as you are!!! great smile!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 14, 2008)

curvalicious said:


> me being the camera whore that I am...


no complaints here  looking beautiful!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 14, 2008)

you look goooorgeous *curvylicious!!* very perty! gorgeous eyes, gorgeous smile, gorgeous everything!! 

*EnticingAna* - teehee i love it!!!

*britannia* - if you get any hotter im definately gunna have to change my sexuality *cold shower time*


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 15, 2008)

It's early...it's raining.


But it's Friday. Put a smile on your face, damnit!


TGIF!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi! i had a nice valentines, i spent it with friends and family. I did manage to get some flowers and stuff from my best friend so that was nice. and here are some of my pics from yesterday!





my sister and me at a restaurant





me smelling my pretty flowers





just me at the end of the day,,,,i was exhausted....lol!


----------



## Britannia (Feb 15, 2008)

Latinshygirl, those you & those flowers are soooooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 15, 2008)

Latinshygirl - wow you're soo bootyfull! and i love the flowers too!

surleysomething - smile girly! i love your hair!!  prettyful


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 15, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Latinshygirl, those you & those flowers are soooooooooooooooo pretty!





Just_Jen said:


> Latinshygirl - wow you're soo bootyfull! and i love the flowers too!
> 
> surleysomething - smile girly! i love your hair!!  prettyful



Than you so much Brit and Jen, you gals are quite beautiful if i may say so myself. Yes, the flowers were really pretty or should i say are really pretty. :happy:


----------



## GoddessNoir (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## bexy (Feb 15, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Hi! i had a nice valentines, i spent it with friends and family. I did manage to get some flowers and stuff from my best friend so that was nice. and here are some of my pics from yesterday!



*oooh looks like someone got spoilt!! gorgeous pics as always sweetie! and thank u again, i love u!!!

xx*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 15, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


>



Love the hair! Great pics!


----------



## bexy (Feb 15, 2008)

*from clubbing this week....they love my boobs for some reason (why do all gay men seem to love boobs!?)* 

View attachment 216486622a6872585394l.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 15, 2008)

Surly - You look so mad... or maybe intense.. either way, it's a great picture!

Phoebe - No words need to be said... 

GoddessNoir - Don't mind you're a camera whore... just continue being one...


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

teehee bexxy, everyone loves your boobs, not jsut the gay men 
you look rather adorable btw!

'goddessnoir' sooo pretty!!  more pics please


----------



## James (Feb 16, 2008)

what a pleasure it is to meet you...  

View attachment goatymcgoat.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 16, 2008)

Hope you didn't need that string to your hoodie for anything, James.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 16, 2008)

Farmin' it up today.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 16, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Farmin' it up today.



Hey! They're kinda cute! PIGGIES! 
And you're REALLY cute.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 16, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh I dunno if I can eat another sausage roll now without feeling total and utter guilt!!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 16, 2008)

Hehehe I went out today to a small town about 9 miles from me called Bridgenorth and purchased a fluffy pink flamingo pen, whom we named Flo an I thought you all here at Dims would like to meet her! hehe 

View attachment DSC00119smaller.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 16, 2008)

James said:


> what a pleasure it is to meet you...



Was his name Baaaaaaah-b? Hah, I'm funny...


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 16, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hehehe I went out today to a small town about 9 miles from me called Bridgenorth and purchased a fluffy pink flamingo pen, whom we named Flo an I thought you all here at Dims would like to meet her! hehe
> 
> View attachment 36491



Flo... lucky pen to be held by you... pretty lady...


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 16, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Farmin' it up today.



Piggies! They look sooooo cute!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 16, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hehehe I went out today to a small town about 9 miles from me called Bridgenorth and purchased a fluffy pink flamingo pen, whom we named Flo an I thought you all here at Dims would like to meet her! hehe



Oh la la. Now all you need is a boa.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is a pic my sweety took Valentines day. 

View attachment beach one.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh wow....so absolutely gorgeous Renee!!!!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 17, 2008)

awww *sasha *you look sooo adorable!!! and those piggies make me feel guilty for being a meat eater heh
*
Missy blue eyes - *sooo adorable!! i soo want that pen!!

*desire *you look gorgeous!


----------



## SweetSangria (Feb 17, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hehehe I went out today to a small town about 9 miles from me called Bridgenorth and purchased a fluffy pink flamingo pen, whom we named Flo an I thought you all here at Dims would like to meet her! hehe


You have one of the most beautiful smiles I've ever seen...honestly, you are stunning!! And, I love the make up too!


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 19, 2008)

My myspace pic 

www.myspace.com/lordspoony


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> New hair pics! and pics before i went out last night
> 
> View attachment 35989
> 
> ...



Your makeup is to die for! I love it. You look pretty.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> My myspace pic
> 
> www.myspace.com/lordspoony




Adoreable. Now go to bed G.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Recent pics, baby! Bask in all my hotness!  :happy:



You are so cute and sweet angel face.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 19, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> My myspace pic
> 
> www.myspace.com/lordspoony



you look like you're angry and you're going to poke me in the eye!!! *Shields eyes!* 

recent pic of meeeee earlier..with glasses! will take proper ones tomorrow where i look less stupid n scruffy hehe

View attachment Photo-0143.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

i can has hoops dreams ?

my evangelion poster removes any cool points i've built up though.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 19, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i can has hoops dreams ?
> 
> my evangelion poster removes any cool points i've built up though.



ooh hottie hot hot!! 

what i would give to be that ball hehehe


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 19, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i can has hoops dreams ?
> 
> my evangelion poster removes any cool points i've built up though.


Yes please  Mr Doom<3


----------



## Britannia (Feb 19, 2008)

Just took these.

*gasp* this is one of the few times you'll ever see me smile in a pic. 

View attachment king klick.jpg


View attachment pink diamonds shining.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 19, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Just took these.
> 
> *gasp* this is one of the few times you'll ever see me smile in a pic.



omg that's such a gorgeous smile!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Just took these.
> 
> *gasp* this is one of the few times you'll ever see me smile in a pic.



You really do have a breath-taking smile....you give Kate Beckinsale a real run for her money in the looks department


----------



## furious styles (Feb 19, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> recent pic of meeeee earlier..with glasses! will take proper ones tomorrow where i look less stupid n scruffy hehe



arty and wistful. love it XD



Britannia said:


> *gasp* this is one of the few times you'll ever see me smile in a pic.



the smiling thing works for you. haha


----------



## troubadours (Feb 19, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Farmin' it up today.




oh look, its me in the back there 

nah rly, here's a recent pic of me in an old navy dressing room.







i got my hairs cut :[

also,







stress boob ball thing. $3.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 19, 2008)

Troubs, 

If you were one iota cuter, I'd get cavities every time I looked at you.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Troubs,
> 
> If you were one iota cuter, I'd get cavities every time I looked at you.



eep! thank ya lady


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You are so cute and sweet angel face.



Why thank you... :blush:



Just_Jen said:


> you look like you're angry and you're going to poke me in the eye!!! *Shields eyes!*
> 
> recent pic of meeeee earlier..with glasses! will take proper ones tomorrow where i look less stupid n scruffy hehe
> 
> View attachment 36661



You still look pretty... 



mfdoom said:


> i can has hoops dreams ?
> 
> my evangelion poster removes any cool points i've built up though.



No, that adds to your coolness... like how my Bleach poster adds to my coolness... even though it's hard to add more coolness to mine as I am one SERIOUSLY cool dude... lol



troubadours said:


> oh look, its me in the back there
> 
> nah rly, here's a recent pic of me in an old navy dressing room.
> 
> ...



Awww... you look cute holding that boob stress ball for some reason... 



Britannia said:


> Just took these.
> 
> *gasp* this is one of the few times you'll ever see me smile in a pic.



I've seen your smile... and it's just wonderful...


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 20, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm Renee
You do look so adorable on the beach - yummy

John W



chocolate desire said:


> Here is a pic my sweety took Valentines day.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> stress boob ball thing. $3.



I've never wanted to squeeze a boob so much in my life!


----------



## bexy (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> recent pic of meeeee earlier..with glasses! will take proper ones tomorrow where i look less stupid n scruffy hehe
> 
> View attachment 36661



*jen that is one of the prettiest pics i ever saw of you, its just gorgeous!*


----------



## swordchick (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm glad that you had a wonderful Valentine's Day. If they made a new "I Dream of Jeannie", you would make a great 'Jeannie". To me, it would be called "I Dream of Chocolate". You are a beautiful woman, Renee.


chocolate desire said:


> Here is a pic my sweety took Valentines day.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *jen that is one of the prettiest pics i ever saw of you, its just gorgeous!*



haha i look a bit of a scruffy mong but thanks haha  love ya! 
*
troubadours *
haha amazing photos girl! i love the boob one...*squish*


----------



## DdeelishUK (Feb 20, 2008)

My very first shoot photo taken valentine's Day


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> My very first shoot photo taken valentine's Day



gorgeous!!!  i love your hair!! and i love your top!! hell i love it all :wubu:


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 20, 2008)

swordchick said:


> I'm glad that you had a wonderful Valentine's Day. If they made a new "I Dream of Jeannie", you would make a great 'Jeannie". To me, it would be called "I Dream of Chocolate". You are a beautiful woman, Renee.


You are way to kind to me Lakesha but thank you. I am sorry we did not get to meet up but the weather was just so cold here and John and I did a spur of the moment trip to Fernandina at the first peep of sunshine. I jjst wish it had been hotter and a nude beach . You and I need to chat soon my friend.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Feb 20, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> gorgeous!!!  i love your hair!! and i love your top!! hell i love it all :wubu:


Thank you Jen 

Top from Rogers & Rogers range at matalan LOL
Heart necklace and earrings from Matalan
Cream Lace Bra by marlon (48dd)
Hair courtesy of a hairdresser friend
Cheeky smile - my own LOL


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> Thank you Jen
> 
> Top from Rogers & Rogers range at matalan LOL
> Heart necklace and earrings from Matalan
> ...



teehee i love it! dammit i cant buy the cheeky smile!!


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 20, 2008)

JohnWylde said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm Renee
> You do look so adorable on the beach - yummy
> 
> John W



You looked adorable yourself babes...... BTW love your new profile!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 20, 2008)

Britannia said:


> Just took these.
> 
> *gasp* this is one of the few times you'll ever see me smile in a pic.




HOTHOTHOTHOT!! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 20, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> My very first shoot photo taken valentine's Day



You have a contagious and beautiful smile- Wonderful photo


----------



## troubadours (Feb 20, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've never wanted to squeeze a boob so much in my life!



dude. it is. so. addictive.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 20, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> My very first shoot photo taken valentine's Day



This is a beautiful photo, Ddee  especially the cheeky smile!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mango (Feb 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> dude. it is. so. addictive.



*Who woulda thunk it?? 


Squeezing a boob relieves stress!! :doh:


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah. Really surprising.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 21, 2008)

Would 1999 be considered recent. *hee-hee*

Cleacia, me, and Tina at the Olive Garden

View attachment lestinacle.jpg
.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you Sugar xx


----------



## DdeelishUK (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you fairy - and I was quite nervous there being my first ever shoot too LOL - it gets better believe me


----------



## SweetSangria (Feb 21, 2008)

I never thought I would have the courage to post a full picture of me online....but the process of building a healthy self-esteem has to start somewhere, doesn't it? 

So.... my roommate took this a few hours ago.


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 21, 2008)

SweetSangria said:


> I never thought I would have the courage to post a full picture of me online....but the process of building a healthy self-esteem has to start somewhere, doesn't it?
> 
> So.... my roommate took this a few hours ago.



You look splendid! Great photo!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 21, 2008)

You have beautiful eyes! Pretty lady!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 21, 2008)

troubadours said:


> dude. it is. so. addictive.



Tell me about it. It's one of my favorite activities-- definitely relieves stress.

</perv>


----------



## troubadours (Feb 21, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Tell me about it. It's one of my favorite activities-- definitely relieves stress.
> 
> </perv>



o.o o.o o.o o.o o.o o.o


----------



## furious styles (Feb 21, 2008)

SweetSangria said:


> I never thought I would have the courage to post a full picture of me online....but the process of building a healthy self-esteem has to start somewhere, doesn't it?
> 
> So.... my roommate took this a few hours ago.



Wow, you are incredibly good looking.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 21, 2008)

SweetSangria said:


> I never thought I would have the courage to post a full picture of me online....but the process of building a healthy self-esteem has to start somewhere, doesn't it?
> 
> So.... my roommate took this a few hours ago.



Cute top! It looks like one I have from LB!


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Thread is way too long. Sorry I got lazy and didn't start a new one before now. Here's the new thread url for you subscribers:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37044


----------

